# Official MLB Thread 2008



## ChilDawg

I hate this system. My team feels that they cannot pay all of the superstars that it developed, so they let one go and then trade one away...my only hope is that the Mets can't come to a deal with Santana, but I suspect that will be done by the end of the week at the latest. Oh, well...it was a fun run, I guess, and maybe we'll be back in a few years, but this sickens me greatly. I wish that baseball would move to a system like what the NFL and NBA have so that some of the smaller-market teams could compete. It would be a lot more exciting for "the rest of us" if our teams could be in it for a while.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

Go Yankees :rasp:


----------



## ChilDawg

Hey, wait, isn't that the team that bought the last eleven World Series? Whatever happened with that?


----------



## ICEE

Tigers


----------



## Nick G

go phillies

/is a little afraid of the mets getting santana
/hopes they say, "nah" no reason to have him here for reasons that never get explained


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick g said:


> go phillies
> 
> /is a little afraid of the mets getting santana
> /hopes they say, "nah" no reason to have him here for reasons that never get explained


Phillies will choke like they always do...

Mets are now poised to OWN the NL East!!!


----------



## eddyhead

i have a feeling with our newly aquired manager of dusty baker that my beloved reds will finally get things going further than the Pre-season this year lol

GO REDS


----------



## ICEE

what happened to those mets last year


----------



## pcrose

dodgers! We don't have a baseball team


----------



## [email protected]°

ICEE said:


> what happened to those mets last year


It wont be happening again....

Not with the roster we have now!!

Besides what happened at the end of the season we were in first place all year in 07


----------



## mori0174

Goodbye johan, I will miss you dearly.


----------



## Nick G

Bake at 98.6° said:


> go phillies
> 
> /is a little afraid of the mets getting santana
> /hopes they say, "nah" no reason to have him here for reasons that never get explained


Phillies will choke like they always do...

Mets are now poised to OWN the NL East!!!
[/quote]
*HAH*
whos talking about choking?
last season was the worst CHOKE i have ever seen.


----------



## ChilDawg

mori0174 said:


> Goodbye johan, I will miss you dearly.


I will, too. I'm not sure how much longer I'm going to be able to stomach watching baseball--we lose good to great players all the time, but Torii and Johan have both been daggers to me.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Baseball already? I love my baseball team but I'm still too depressed over the Packers to get into this. I'll be back for baseball April-ish.


----------



## Guest

The sad thing about the Santana talks is that Liriano is good to go this season. Best 1-2 in baseball.


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick g said:


> go phillies
> 
> /is a little afraid of the mets getting santana
> /hopes they say, "nah" no reason to have him here for reasons that never get explained


Phillies will choke like they always do...

Mets are now poised to OWN the NL East!!!
[/quote]
*HAH*
whos talking about choking?
last season was the worst CHOKE i have ever seen.
[/quote]

Last year is in the past!!

And the Phillies choked in the first round of the playoffs anyway...


----------



## Nick G

Bake at 98.6° said:


> go phillies
> 
> /is a little afraid of the mets getting santana
> /hopes they say, "nah" no reason to have him here for reasons that never get explained


Phillies will choke like they always do...

Mets are now poised to OWN the NL East!!!
[/quote]
*HAH*
whos talking about choking?
last season was the worst CHOKE i have ever seen.
[/quote]

Last year is in the past!!

And the Phillies choked in the first round of the playoffs anyway...
[/quote]
all i gotta say is that, at least they made it into the playoffs.
the phillies do always choke, ill give u that.
but... what were the mets up like 15 games or something like that?
thats a MONUMENTAL meltdown 
so if u are going to forget the past, dont be selective.
especially after what happened to the mets last season.


----------



## MONGO 

View attachment 161256


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> View attachment 161256












Busta please!!!


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> View attachment 161256












Busta please!!!
[/quote]
OH NO YOU DIDNT!!!









I hope we face you guys in the World Series again...... thats if you even make the playoffs.
View attachment 161257


----------



## ChilDawg

Here's hoping he somehow fails his physical...I think we could afford to pay him around $17M per year, but that's just me. I can't wait until the owners decide that revenue sharing makes for a more competitive game.


----------



## ChilDawg

I was enjoying watching the McNamee - Clemens back-and-forth today. McNamee has DNA evidence on Clemens (allegedly!) because he "thought that Clemens would try to deny steroid usage". The federales now have this evidence and apparently want Clemens' DNA.

I'm sorry, but even if Clemens did 'roids, is this not the work of a RAT? You cozy up to a guy, pretend to be his best friend and lackey and then decide that holding on to 'roid materials from 2000 and 2001 is the best way to show the friendship is going strong? I guess Roger's not innocent in this matter even if he is innocent of juicing...who tapes a phone call, reveals it to the press and gets nothing incriminating in the call? My goodness...at least get SOMETHING if your former friend is going under the bus. Just disgusting all the way around. I can't believe that I now have a respect for Barry Bonds and Greg Anderson...the way they have handled their business is honorable by comparison.


----------



## ChilDawg

Welcome to Spring Training, A-Rod...now would you STFU?

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/02/21/sports/b...&ei=5087%0A



> Facing Questions, Rodriguez Raises More
> Scott Audette/Reuters
> 
> By MICHAEL S. SCHMIDT
> Published: February 21, 2008
> During his first interview with reporters at the Yankees' spring training complex on Wednesday, third baseman Alex Rodriguez was peppered with questions about Roger Clemens, Andy Pettitte and the scrutiny he expects as he pursues baseball's career home run record.
> 
> In defending the sport's drug-testing program, he ended up raising questions about himself.
> 
> "Last year, I got tested 9 to 10 times," he said. "We have a very, very strict policy, and I think the game is making tremendous strides."
> 
> The number of tests he cited is substantially higher than those mandated by baseball's collective-bargaining agreement.
> 
> All players in the major leagues - roughly 1,200 - are subject to at least two drug tests between spring training and the end of the postseason. Another 600 random tests are conducted during the same period, and 60 more random tests are done in the off-season.
> 
> Under the program, other circumstances call for extra testing. A player who tests positive for steroids is publicly identified, suspended and subjected to additional testing. With the approval of a small committee, baseball can also conduct extra tests of players who are suspected of doping, although it is unclear how often that happens. Players who fail a first test for amphetamines are not publicly identified, but they are subject to six more random tests over the next 12 months.
> 
> Rodriguez has never been publicly identified for testing positive for a banned substance, and only two players have ever been suspended for amphetamine use since testing for that substance began in 2006.
> 
> When asked later Wednesday whether he had ever tested positive for amphetamines, Rodriguez said: "That's not true. It couldn't be more false - 100 percent false."
> 
> He also adjusted the number of tests, saying it had been 7 to 10 instead of 9 to 10.
> 
> On Wednesday night, Jason Zillo, the Yankees' media relations director, issued a statement on behalf of Rodriguez to further clarify his original comment.
> 
> "My quote from earlier today was taken literally," the statement said. "I was not tested 9 or 10 times last year. I was just using exaggeration to make a point. My intent was simply to shed light on the fact that the current program being implemented is working, and a reason for that is through frequent testing. I apologize for any confusion I may have caused."
> 
> How many tests was Rodriguez given?
> 
> "I have no idea," Zillo said.
> 
> Baseball does not discuss the testing of individual players unless they are suspended. In a telephone interview, Richard Levin, a spokesman for Major League Baseball, said "theoretically it is possible" for a player to be tested as many as seven times. "There is no limit on the number of times a player can be tested," he said.
> 
> Rodriguez said it was just chance that he had been tested so frequently.
> 
> "It's random," he said. "You could have 20 or 30 or one. But a minimum of one. That's the way it works."
> 
> If Rodriguez had been tested seven times last year, five of them would have been random. A player has a one in 4,200 chance of being selected five times for a random drug test in a given year.
> 
> Gene Orza, the chief operating officer for the players union, said one random test does not keep a player from being selected again.
> 
> "Once you are picked to be tested you go back in the hat and can be tested again," Orza said in a telephone interview. "The inference that a player who is tested a lot must have tested positive for something is wrong. I don't know what Alex is talking about. I think he meant to say he was tested a lot of times. Lots of players have been tested a lot of times."
> 
> Rodriguez, who has 518 home runs and is 17th on the career list, said he expected speculation given the current climate.
> 
> "Right now, the game is in a very not-trusting situation with our public, with our fans," he told reporters Wednesday. "Some of the things that I've accomplished and potentially some of the things that people think I can accomplish, my name has come up and will probably come up again in the future."


----------



## ChilDawg

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/baseball...use_defend.html



> Alex Rodriguez denies steroid use, defends Andy Pettitte
> 
> by mark feinsand
> daily news sports writer
> 
> Wednesday, February 20th 2008, 4:18 PM
> Alex Rodriguez and Andy Pettitte embrace Wednesday. Cataffo/News
> 
> Alex Rodriguez and Andy Pettitte embrace Wednesday.
> 
> Alex Rodriguez held his first press conference of the spring on Wednesday, taking questions for less than 10 minutes. He discussed a few different topics, but kept coming back to the "challenge" of playing in New York for the next 10 years and his desire to win the World Series.
> 
> As he sat down in the dugout, he said, "There's a lot of controversy and I'm not involved."
> 
> Still, he categorically denied ever using steroids or HGH, a question that will surely now be asked of every high-profile player at some point. Jose Canseco's book comes out at the end of spring, but Alex doesn't seem very concerned with its contents, although he admits that public perception is an issue.
> 
> "Right now, the game is in a very not-trusting situation with our public, with our fans," A-Rod said. "Some of the things that I've accomplished and potentially some of the things that people think I can accomplish, my name has come up and will probably come up again in the future."
> 
> "Last year, I got tested 9-to-10 times," he added. "We have a very, very strict policy, and I think the game is making tremendous strides."
> 
> A-Rod also strongly defended embattled teammate Andy Pettitte in his remarks.
> 
> *"Andy is one of the greatest human beings I've ever met," Rodriguez said. "I have two daughters - well, I have one and one on the way. If I had a daughter, I would want 'em to marry Andy Pettitte. The age difference might be a little awkward, but in today's day and age anything is possible."
> *
> 
> Rodriguez also said he has not spoken with Scott Boras since he signed his contract, though he remains his agent. A very strange situation, given how close the two of them were before the whole opt-out disaster went down.


----------



## scent troll

its early still, but let it be said loud and clear..

*LETS GO TRIBE!*


----------



## Guest

We need to get an MLB fantasy pool rockin soon.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

The official MLB thread gets pinned in February, wtf?

That's it, from now on I'm pinning the NFL thread in June!


----------



## [email protected]°

SERRAPYGO said:


> The official MLB thread gets pinned in February, wtf?
> 
> That's it, from now on I'm pinning the NFL thread in June!


Ya know...

I'm the one that works for an MLB team...

I should have the "officail"

Wah Wah Wah!!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Bake at 98.6° said:


> The official MLB thread gets pinned in February, wtf?
> 
> That's it, from now on I'm pinning the NFL thread in June!


Ya know...

I'm the one that works for an MLB team...

I should have the "officail"

Wah Wah Wah!!!!
[/quote]
Raf (one of our mods) works for the 49ers, and it gets him nowhere!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

SERRAPYGO said:


> The official MLB thread gets pinned in February, wtf?
> 
> That's it, from now on I'm pinning the NFL thread in June!


It's Spring Training...

(And I didn't know we could only pin it in season. My fault.)


----------



## Nick G

go phillies


----------



## ChilDawg

SERRAPYGO: Just for that, I'm pinning the London Olympics thread today. And if there isn't one, I'll make one. It's actually in the news...


----------



## MONGO 

SERRAPYGO said:


> The official MLB thread gets pinned in February, wtf?
> 
> That's it, from now on I'm pinning the NFL thread in June!


Ya know...

I'm the one that works for an MLB team...

I should have the "officail"

Wah Wah Wah!!!!
[/quote]
Raf (one of our mods) works for the 49ers, and it gets him nowhere!!!








[/quote]


----------



## Guest

Detroit seems to have one of the best rotations to come around in years. Robertson (always loved him) and Verlander (underrated) have limited the Jays season line up to one hit so far.


----------



## ChilDawg

It's a great rotation when D-Train could be your third or fourth starter.


----------



## Guest

ChilDawg said:


> It's a great rotation when D-Train could be your third or fourth starter.


in theory...


----------



## ChilDawg

True. On paper, it looks amazing. We'll have to see how it goes in practice...we all know what happens to real, live fantasy teams as of late (*cough*No rings since 2000?*cough*).


----------



## Nick G

hank steinbrenner is an blubbering idiot
im just glad he isnt the phillies owner.

ill bet he hurts them more than helps them this season.
unless he can learn to shut up.


----------



## r1dermon

PREGAME BABY!!!!


----------



## Nick G

View attachment untitled.bmp

ITS ROJER CLEMENS' DOG ROCKET.


----------



## MONGO 

The Red Sux are going to choke to a New York team this year like the Pats did... its your destiny.


----------



## Socat731

YES I DRAFTED SANTANA 7TH OVERALL IN FIRST ROUND OF FANTASY BASEBALL IM SO EXCITED


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> The Red Sux are going to choke to a New York team this year like the Pats did... its your destiny.


Indeed,

BUT

The Mets are going to take it all this year!!!


----------



## Guest

Jays are looking strong.

I wish the Yanks and the Sox couldn't buy thier teams. Even thier draft picks are compensation for players who they bought and discarded.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

is anyone else up watching the red sox/athletics opening day game in japan right now? i have missed baseball so much that i couldn't care less that i'm only going on three hours of sleep now and i'm gonna have to go look at a house after the game is over. it's kinda crazy watchin the game, i forgot how loud the baseball fans get in japan.


----------



## r1dermon

nice win for the sox in japan! a bit early but oh well...all the bars opened up at 6, liquor wasn't on 'till 8, but they all served breakfast. hahaha. i love this sh*t!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

the season doesn't actually open up for me and my twinkies til next week, but i will say that it's great to watch some competitive baseball again... even if i did have to wake up at 5 in the am. looks like manny is on pace for about 600 RBIs this year, haha. it was a rough day for dice-k and papelbon was shaky as hell.


----------



## r1dermon

yeah, papelbon was pretty much the only concern for me at the end there.


----------



## VRM

man i hope the bosox rotation gets healthy,and dice-k has a stellar 150 mil year. could be a fatal move by the sox. been a sox fan since i was pooping in diapers,and i am not that far away from popping in them again











RockinTimbz said:


> The Red Sux are going to choke to a New York team this year like the Pats did... its your destiny.


cough :wildcard: cough


----------



## MONGO 

sonicrx said:


> The Red Sux are going to choke to a New York team this year like the Pats did... its your destiny.


cough :wildcard: cough
[/quote]
cough :2004 wilcard: cough


----------



## x-J-x

cough: 2007 wildcard: cough


----------



## MONGO 

I love Blosox fans who talk trash about being the wild card team when you guys were the 2004 wild card team. So I guess that WS championship was a fluke if thats what you think of it.


----------



## VRM

RockinTimbz said:


> I love Blosox fans who talk trash about being the wild card team when you guys were the 2004 wild card team. So I guess that WS championship was a fluke if thats what you think of it.


wow look at the hate. point about wild card team is to not lose . if i remember correctly redsox in 2004 down what was it agian oh yeah 3 games in that series and took 8 games yes thats right 8 games to win the playoffs against the mighty payroll of the yankers,and beat the cards in the worldseries. so when you speak of wildcard you need to win to amount to anything ,but an overated,overpayed ,washed up yankers team so nanana booo booo. on a side not the yanks pitching staff look a little stronger this year,and if a-rod can pull another season like last it is going to be hard to get past them. they did have a super slow start last year







good luck,and maybe some mutal betting fun with ya

love 35 year redsox fan


----------



## MONGO 

18-1


----------



## Nick G

go phillies


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> go phillies


Mets > Phillies


----------



## Nick G

RockinTimbz said:


> go phillies


Mets > Phillies
[/quote]
boston > Yankees


----------



## Kyle2154

Season tickets to the Detroit Tigers here, had to sell opening day today







couldn't turn down selling 4 tickets for $800...









Going to most of the rest though, including wednesday!



Nick G said:


> go phillies


Mets > Phillies
[/quote]
boston > Yankees
[/quote]

Tigers > Boston


----------



## MONGO 

Yankees = Mets > All


----------



## Kyle2154

RockinTimbz said:


> Yankees = Mets > All


I'm sure this could go on all day. Let's face it, it's a beautiful day man, baseball is back!


----------



## MONGO 

Kyle2154 said:


> Yankees = Mets > All


I'm sure this could go on all day. Let's face it, it's it beatiful day man, baseball is back!
[/quote]
I agree, thank god for baseball season... but the Yanks opening day got rained out and was rescheduled for tomorrow night.


----------



## Nick G

Kyle2154 said:


> Yankees = Mets > All


*I'm sure this could go on all day. Let's face it, it's it beatiful day man, baseball is back!*
[/quote]
agreed


----------



## Kyle2154

RockinTimbz said:


> Yankees = Mets > All


I'm sure this could go on all day. Let's face it, it's it beatiful day man, baseball is back!
[/quote]
I agree, thank god for baseball season... but the Yanks opening day got rained out and was rescheduled for tomorrow night.








[/quote]

Talk about furious.







at least the Yanks got rained out, I might watch Detroit drop to 0-1 here shortly, unless they pull it out


----------



## MONGO 

4-4 bottom of the 8th... something for me to watch

damn beach balls


----------



## Kyle2154

Extra Innings...the suspense...


----------



## x-J-x

RockinTimbz said:


> I love Blosox fans who talk trash about being the wild card team when you guys were the 2004 wild card team. So I guess that WS championship was a fluke if thats what you think of it.


Trash talk?...I believed that YOU my friend, a YANKEES fan, who started the trash talk first...then when you have nothing to back up your team in 2004...you changed topic and started talking about the Patriots...Please save it...


----------



## Kyle2154

Well everyone can make a claim today but me...what a let down for an opening day...


----------



## VRM

RockinTimbz said:


> Yankees = Mets > All


well here is my thought


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> go phillies


Mets > Phillies
[/quote]

Dam skippy!!!










Mets won the opener against the fish...


----------



## MONGO 

x-J-x said:


> I love Blosox fans who talk trash about being the wild card team when you guys were the 2004 wild card team. So I guess that WS championship was a fluke if thats what you think of it.


Trash talk?...I believed that YOU my friend, a YANKEES fan, who started the trash talk first...then when you have nothing to back up your team in 2004...you changed topic and started talking about the Patriots...Please save it...
[/quote]
I only use the 18-1 now everytime a Blosux fan brings up 2004 since thats all they can bring up.


----------



## VRM

RockinTimbz said:


> I love Blosox fans who talk trash about being the wild card team when you guys were the 2004 wild card team. So I guess that WS championship was a fluke if thats what you think of it.


Trash talk?...I believed that YOU my friend, a YANKEES fan, who started the trash talk first...then when you have nothing to back up your team in 2004...you changed topic and started talking about the Patriots...Please save it...
[/quote]
I only use the 18-1 now everytime a Blosux fan brings up 2004 since thats all they can bring up.








[/quote]

don't forget 2007


----------



## MONGO 

sonicrx said:


> I love Blosox fans who talk trash about being the wild card team when you guys were the 2004 wild card team. So I guess that WS championship was a fluke if thats what you think of it.


Trash talk?...I believed that YOU my friend, a YANKEES fan, who started the trash talk first...then when you have nothing to back up your team in 2004...you changed topic and started talking about the Patriots...Please save it...
[/quote]
I only use the 18-1 now everytime a Blosux fan brings up 2004 since thats all they can bring up.:laugh:
[/quote]

don't forget 2007
[/quote]
What about 2007?... oh yeah I forgot you won didnt you.. nobody cares about you guys winning except your bandwagon fans(pats fans). The Yankees are known all around the world and we sell out our stadium and every stadium we go to. When people think of baseball they think of the Yankees just like when people think of hockey they think of the Habs. You guys are hated in the baseball world just as much as the Yankees but at least we have a reason. I also remember peoples attention being diverted due to A-Rod during the WS.


----------



## VRM

RockinTimbz said:


> I love Blosox fans who talk trash about being the wild card team when you guys were the 2004 wild card team. So I guess that WS championship was a fluke if thats what you think of it.


Trash talk?...I believed that YOU my friend, a YANKEES fan, who started the trash talk first...then when you have nothing to back up your team in 2004...you changed topic and started talking about the Patriots...Please save it...
[/quote]
I only use the 18-1 now everytime a Blosux fan brings up 2004 since thats all they can bring up.:laugh:
[/quote]

don't forget 2007
[/quote]
What about 2007?... oh yeah I forgot you won didnt you.. nobody cares about you guys winning except your bandwagon fans(pats fans). The Yankees are known all around the world and we sell out our stadium and every stadium we go to. When people think of baseball they think of the Yankees just like when people think of hockey they think of the Habs. You guys are hated in the baseball world just as much as the Yankees but at least we have a reason. I also remember peoples attention being diverted due to A-Rod during the WS.








[/quote]

not a pats fan so you can quit using that for your only dig . as for being known all over redsox have the biggest fan base of any team in any sport around the world. yankees just have the highest payroll with no worldseries ring in how long??????????? as for the a-rod deal i payed no mind just another a-rod attempt to get attention did not work no one wanted him still. it was just like the sissy slap at first base when he tried to knock the ball out of youks hand







. it is all ok though redsox catch varitek beat his butt down at home plate. yanks are a desperate team just like the fans


----------



## Fargo

Pittsburgh Pirates in 1st place for the last time this year.


----------



## MONGO 

Pats Fans = Red Sox Fans

Red Sox fan talking sh*t about payroll. <<









Red Sox have a bigger fanbase around the world than the Yankees. <<







You must be kidding me.

Im a very content fan and was able to see the Yankees win 4 World Series... you seem to forget the desperation of your fans prior to 2004.

and Varitek is garbage just like your team.

Here is proof.

*Red Sox*
World Series titles (7) 2007 • 2004 • 1918 • 1916 • 1915
1912 • 1903 
AL Pennants (12) 2007 • 2004 • 1986 • 1975 • 1967
1946 • 1918 • 1916 • 1915
1912 • 1904 • 1903

East Division titles (7) 2007 • 1995 • 1990 • 1988 • 1986
1975

Wild card berths (5) 2005 •2004 • 2003 • 1999
1998

and...... and...... wait for it....... the list is long

*Yankees*
World Series titles (26) 2000 • 1999 • 1998 • 1996
1978 • 1977 • 1962 • 1961
1958 • 1956 • 1953 • 1952
1951 • 1950 • 1949 • 1947
1943 • 1941 • 1939 • 1938
1937 • 1936 • 1932 • 1928
1927 • 1923 
AL Pennants (39) 2003 • 2001 • 2000 • 1999
1998 • 1996 • 1981 • 1978
1977 • 1976 • 1964 • 1963
1962 • 1961 • 1960 • 1958
1957 • 1956 • 1955 • 1953
1952 • 1951 • 1950 • 1949
1947 • 1943 • 1942 • 1941
1939 • 1938 • 1937 • 1936
1932 • 1928 • 1927 • 1926
1923 • 1922 • 1921

East Division titles (15) [1][2] 2006 • 2005 • 2004 • 2003
2002 • 2001 • 2000 • 1999
1998 • 1996 • 1981 • 1980
1978 • 1977 • 1976

Wild card berths (3) 2007 • 1997 • 1995


----------



## MONGO 

I think opening day could be rained out again... we already moved up a day and now we have 20 games in a row without a day off.









Bake how is work treating you now that the baseball season has started?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

can we just put a rest to the red sox/yankees debate? i know this is the baseball thread, but every time i come in here, i have to read through pages of baseless sh*t talking. i love a good debate, but it's just the same insults repeatedly going back and forth. both teams have huge payrolls now so the whole "buying your team" argument really has no relevance anymore. both teams are international icons, but the red sox are surpassing the yankees in terms of popularity. both teams have a shitload of bandwagon fans, back when the yankees were tearing sh*t up, kids in yankees hats were everywhere, now everyone's wearing bosox gear, that's just kinda how it goes.


----------



## Nick G

joedizzlempls said:


> can we just put a rest to the red sox/yankees debate? i know this is the baseball thread, but every time i come in here, i have to read through pages of baseless sh*t talking. i love a good debate, but it's just the same insults repeatedly going back and forth. both teams have huge payrolls now so the whole "buying your team" argument really has no relevance anymore. both teams are international icons, but the red sox are surpassing the yankees in terms of popularity. both teams have a shitload of bandwagon fans, back when the yankees were tearing sh*t up, kids in yankees hats were everywhere, now everyone's wearing bosox gear, that's just kinda how it goes.


i agree.
you both have good teams.
noone has won as much all time, as the yankees, and noone has won as much RECENTLY as the red sox.


----------



## MONGO 

Agreed... lets move on.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

so did ya'll sit and watch baseball all day like i did? there were a few great games yesterday


----------



## Nick G

i missed most, but i did watch some of the san diego game.
Santana looked impressive yesterday, 7 innings, 3 hits, no runs.
Scary.
Wish he wasnt in my division.


----------



## MONGO 

Yankees got rained out... I watched some of the Detroit game but waited until later to catch the Ranger vs Penguins game.


----------



## Nick G

^^^that was an amazing game. 
in NY it looks like its about to rain cats and dogs.
ill bet today their is no baseball either (assuming there game was supposed to be in New York)


----------



## MONGO 

It hasnt rained in the last couple of hours but its still wet out.. im sure it will start up again so hopefully before 7 it will be arite.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i watched the san diego game too, peavy's stuff is just nasty, i think he's gonna give santana a good fight for the nl cy young. the detroit/kc game was fun to watch, but verlander sure didn't get any help from the bullpen.

i know i'm biased as hell, but the twins played a great friggin game last night, livan pitched much better than i had expected and if carlos gomez keeps playin like he did last night, i'll stop bein depressed about the santana trade. i just need to get used to seeing everyone in our lineup hit the ball, it's a little strange, ha.


----------



## Kyle2154

joedizzlempls said:


> i watched the san diego game too, peavy's stuff is just nasty, i think he's gonna give santana a good fight for the nl cy young. the detroit/kc game was fun to watch, but verlander sure didn't get any help from the bullpen.


I don't blaim the pitching for the Detroit loss yesterday. With the weak bullpen, they are gonna give up runs this year, and only giving up 4 in 9 innings isn't too bad. If Detroit is gonna win 90+ games this year, they are gonna have to score a lot more runs then 4 themselves.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, but the turning point of that game happened minutes after verlander came out. i'll agree tho, with a batting order that reads the way theirs does, only putting up 4 runs against kc is downright awful.


----------



## Kyle2154

Verlander is an excellent pitcher, but when he came off the mound it was 4-3 Tigers with runners on the corners, no outs. The run that scored that tied it up 4-4 was credited to Verlander.

Like I said Verlander is a great pitcher and all, but he gave up 4 runs in 6 innings yesterday. He was just as much the problem as everyone. Sucks that he only gave up 4 hits, but hey...


----------



## VRM

thats why there is 162 games . this season is going to a great season for the AL detriot looks good cleveland looks good ,toronto looks solid yankees look the same sluugers row ,and any pitchers nightmare ,boston looks pretty good if the pitching is solid. i think this year it will come down to the wire again,but with more teams hell tampa even looks pretty good haha we should try to get a pool going for some games


----------



## MONGO 

Lets kiss and make up.


----------



## VRM

RockinTimbz said:


> Lets kiss and make up.


ok


----------



## ChilDawg

I'm not even sure I want to know how meatspinning led to that...


----------



## MONGO 

The Jays are a solid team.


----------



## MONGO 

ChilDawg said:


> I'm not even sure I want to know how meatspinning led to that...


You dont have to lie any more Chil... you can tell them about our romantic weekend in Paris.


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets Shut out the Fish tonight!!!!

David Wright was on FIYAH!!!

2 run homer followed up by an amazing grab to make a killer out!!!


----------



## Nick G

and church looks good too.
The pitching was outstanding as well.

i like the mets this year, until its august or later, or they are playing the phillies.


----------



## Guest

Fargo said:


> The Jays are a solid team.


Yep, Sox won't be able to keep pace in the AL East.

Tonight will be an awesome game...young flamethrowers, both future aces, going head to head.










VS


----------



## VRM

DannyBoy17 said:


> The Jays are a solid team.:nod:


Yep, Sox won't be able to keep pace in the AL East.

Tonight will be an awesome game...young flamethrowers, both future aces, going head to head.










VS









[/quote]

they jays are pretty strong,but keeping pace has been a problem for the jays year after year. burnett will go out again like he has every year he has been in the big leagues,then the jays will put to much playing time on the young flamethrower that they have ,and he will falter due to short rest rotation like last year and the year before. pitching seem to be the weakest position on every team which is kind of sad.


----------



## Fargo

Tigers lose again. What a great way to start the weekend.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, so much for their "murderer's row", what the hell is going on there? i know the tigers are in my division and i can't root for them, but i was secretly a bit excited to see what that lineup could do.


----------



## Guest

Jays locked up Rios and Hill then batted around Wakefield for a great home opener.


----------



## MONGO 

We got smoked!


----------



## VRM

DannyBoy17 said:


> We got smoked!


haha tampa kills us both . it is amazing they can hardly beat any other teams.


----------



## Fargo

Fox Sports can suck by nuts. Good thing it's too nice out to sit at home and watch baseball.


----------



## VRM

i can't watch no more jays are beating up on my team


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Brewers 4-1. I'm apprehensive and holding my breath. They went 24-10 last year and damn near fell on their face after that. 
A ton of power and mad batting skills! I'm worried about the relief pitching.


----------



## MONGO 

sonicrx said:


> i can't watch no more jays are beating up on my team


dont feel bad... the rays are doing the same to us


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

hey chil, are you a twins fan? i'm kinda curious to see how everyone else is thinking the season is gonna turn out, it's actually been pretty exciting so far.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ok, i just re-watched the san diego game and i am just amazed by peavy, he is just nasty... i know alot of people have already handed santana the nl cy young, but seriously folks, watch peavy pitch and just try to tell me he is not more deserving. i am a twins fan so i am gonna support santana no matter what, but i do have to say that if peavy continues the way he is going, santana doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers are 0-5 man, I think a lot of people around here are shell shocked.

Ever since December 4th when we nabbed Cabrera and Willis we had supposedly the "Best line-up ever". Which, obviously was an exageration, however any Tigers fan was pumped. What a let down so far...

As of now, the worst team in the bigs.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i was even excited to see what they were gonna do this year, what's your theory on why things just aren't working out so far?


----------



## Kyle2154

I would like to think that it is just bad luck.

The Tigers just have to score more runs. Everyone knew the pitching wasn't gonna be all that great this year. Zumaya is out until mid season, I don't know what's going on with Fernando Rodney, and Todd Jones isn't great.

I think most were hoping that the Tigers might give up 4 or 5 runs a game (average) but, with our huge line-up we could put up 6 or 7 on average. I also figured that we would win a lot of huge shoot outs, just out sluggin' teams.

In five games I think the tigers have only scored like 16 runs (3.2 a game) and have given up 26 runs (5.2 a game). So while pitching isn't superb, I blame batting 95% right now.

Batting









At least Cleveland is only 2-3. If they started off 5-0 or 4-1, I would really be freaking out already.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

it's gotta be tough for detroit fans such as yourself right now, but with that lineup, i think it's only a matter of time before those runs start coming in. my theory is that with lineups like that, players get a bit too comfortable knowing that there are other guys in the lineup to pick up the slack so it usually takes a few games for them to find their groove. at first, i thought the tigers had lost because the royals were gonna be amazing this year, but now my twins have taken the first two in the series, so i know that's not the case, haha. i think you'll end up having a much better summer as a tigers fan than i will as a twins fan, but i guess only time will tell.


----------



## Kyle2154

I think a lot of teams are going to bring their 'A' game against the Tigers this year too.

That could get to be a problem if a lot of teams look at the Tigers as the "bar" and needing to prove something. They certainly aren't there yet.


----------



## VRM

Kyle2154 said:


> i can't watch no more jays are beating up on my team


dont feel bad... the rays are doing the same to us :laugh:
[/quote]

man i tell ya they always play the yankees and the redsox hard ,and win the majority of the games. they just suck against the rest of league


----------



## Kyle2154

2nd biggest payroll in baseball, worst record.

I'm a little sour, hopefully around 11:15 tonight the Tigers will be posting their first win.

No offence White Sox fans.


----------



## MONGO 

Thank god.. I thought we were gonna get swept.


----------



## MONGO 

Oh wait I see we have one more game against them.


----------



## Guest

Jays second in the league in runs scored, and second lowest runs allowed. If it wasn't for some good outings by the underrated Yankee pitching staff, we could be 6-0.


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jays second in the league in runs scored, and second lowest runs allowed. If it wasn't for some good outings by the underrated Yankee pitching staff, we could be 6-0.


crazy man...i guess you can't bitch about the yanks and sox buying all their talent...because apparently the jays can keep up with half the piggy bank.


----------



## Guest

The problem isn't the free agent signings. Its the draft pick compensations and the huge signing bonuses given to draft picks. The perfect example of this is Clay Buchholz. Clay was a top 5 pick the year he was drafted. Unfortunately, no other team could afford to pay him the huge bonus he demanded, so instead he went 40-something in the supplemental round (a pick Boston did not earn, it recieved rather as compensation for letting go of Pedro so that they could use that roster spot for better pitching).

Oh well. Here is to hoping things change.


----------



## r1dermon

boston did not earn it? they only gave up (at the time) arguably one of the best pitchers in the game. which in hind sight looks like a damn good move to me given pedro's performance since vs. the money he makes...

and here's a question for anyone who watches baseball in any capacity, when the hell are the red sox going to realize that schilling is junk? i'll give him the fact that he had a great post-season last year, but come on, he's gonna do more harm than good this year in my opinion.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

not sure what's up in boston with the schilling situation, but after all he's done, he deserves a shot, in the grand scheme of things, a couple losses aren't gonna kill this organization. schilling is also a notoriously slow starter, much like johan santana, but santana is going against form this year and is coming strong out of the gate... as much as i hated to see him go, i'm glad to see him in a place where he seems to fit perfectly.


----------



## [email protected]°

DannyBoy17 said:


> Jays second in the league in runs scored, and second lowest runs allowed. If it wasn't for some good outings by the underrated Yankee pitching staff, we could be 6-0.


That will Change...

But I don't have too much going on with my team to shout about at the moment...

A sweep, if not a 2 out of 3 against Philly will recharge my ego...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

got an idea for a conversation starter in this thread... who do you guys think is the top rookie this season? fukodome has been quite the jaw-dropper so far, but pitchers usually get more attention, so based upon performance so far, i would have to say that it is between kosuke fukudome and johnny cueto. anyone else care to weigh in?


----------



## Guest

I do care to weigh in, but I haven't seen any of them play this early, just seen their numbers and pitching lines.

Next year however, it will be Travis Snider's year


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

there are alot of exciting rookies out there, but in my opinion, nobody has been more fun to watch than jake peavy


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'm calling it right now, jake peavy = NL cy young winner


----------



## hitler

Did anyone see the Dbacks put a whoopin on the dodgers... man that was sweet.


----------



## Nick G

mets<phillies
today


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers... 0-7 you have got to be








ing kidding me.

I am so fed up with this BS.

The newest excuse circulating today is "It's because Granderson isn't starting" Are you F'ing kidding me? Granderson was like the only batter on the team sub .290 last year, what the hell is going on...

The Tigers may very well end up 0-12 after they finish up at Fenway and go play the White Sox for three more.








Cabrera







Detroit


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> mets<phillies
> *today*


But that will change...


----------



## Nick G

go phils


----------



## Kyle2154

At least Cleveland lost...


----------



## Nick G

think the phillies were drinking before this third inning
f*cking 3 errors in one inning
7 walks so far.
some schlep has two errors at short stop.
gay


----------



## ChilDawg

Kyle2154 said:


> Tigers... 0-7 you have got to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ing kidding me.
> 
> I am so fed up with this BS.
> 
> The newest excuse circulating today is "It's because Granderson isn't starting" Are you F'ing kidding me? Granderson was like the only batter on the team sub .290 last year, what the hell is going on...
> 
> The Tigers may very well end up 0-12 after they finish up at Fenway and go play the White Sox for three more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit


As a Twins' fan, I'm rooting for ya'll to go 0-22 and then some. Nothing personal...I just want to make sure that the team who all but bought the division title is buried in the back of the pack before they start to play up to their capabilities.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

chil, are you watchin the game right now? 12-3 in the 6th, they're actually hitting the ball tonight


----------



## ChilDawg

Nope, I haven't watched much since Opening Day...I might turn that on in a little bit, but I'm kind of enjoying CSI: NY right now.


----------



## Kyle2154

ChilDawg said:


> Tigers... 0-7 you have got to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ing kidding me.
> 
> I am so fed up with this BS.
> 
> The newest excuse circulating today is "It's because Granderson isn't starting" Are you F'ing kidding me? Granderson was like the only batter on the team sub .290 last year, what the hell is going on...
> 
> The Tigers may very well end up 0-12 after they finish up at Fenway and go play the White Sox for three more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabrera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit


As a Twins' fan, I'm rooting for ya'll to go 0-22 and then some. Nothing personal...I just want to make sure that the team who all but bought the division title is buried in the back of the pack before they start to play up to their capabilities.
[/quote]

Understandable. After all, only 1 of the 5 of us is guaranteed to be in the playoffs. I always cheer against the 'Central Teams' when the are playing 'out-of-division' opponents. It's common sense. If the Tigers don't make the playoffs I will cheer for the central champ. I'd rather see the team that beat us win, then the team that beat us get beat by somebody else.

1-7 finally...


----------



## Nick G

this phillies mets game is a good one


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

we got rained out tonight... good thing the office was back with a new episode tonight so the night wasn't a total disappointment


----------



## Nick G

no way reyes was safe on that last play.
good game though


----------



## MONGO 

Here we come Red Sox!!!


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> no way reyes was safe on that last play.
> good game though


I agree...

But I'll take the W


----------



## VRM

RockinTimbz said:


> Here we come Red Sox!!!


holding the door open for you







i mean yankees







i hope it will be a good series it may be all we both have to look forward to the way things are going right now


----------



## MONGO 

It was a good night... Yankees and Rangers win!









How was the game sonicrx? (not sarcasm)I have it recorded and havent watched it yet... my stupid brother called and told me the final after I planned on watching it after the Ranger/Devil game.


----------



## VRM

RockinTimbz said:


> It was a good night... Yankees and Rangers win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was the game sonicrx? (not sarcasm)I have it recorded and havent watched it yet... my stupid brother called and told me the final after I planned on watching it after the Ranger/Devil game.


to be honest wang pitched a gem of a game congrats to the yanks for the win they deserved it. i love this series they are so intense. hope the next game turns out good for me









vince


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

livan hernandez is 3-0 this season for the twins, he just pitched 7 scoreless innings tonight... i have been pleasantly surprised so far


----------



## StangfreakGTS

i like watching baseball almost as much as watching paint dry or grass grow, but the concrete company i work for is doing the renovation at Royals stadium so as long as they are paying my bills....GO TEAM!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

StangfreakGTS said:


> i like watching baseball almost as much as watching paint dry or grass grow, but the concrete company i work for is doing the renovation at Royals stadium so as long as they are paying my bills....GO TEAM!


if you live in royals country, i guess i can't really blame you for not bein a fan

i assume that's who you were talking about even though the royals play at kauffman stadium


----------



## [email protected]°

RockinTimbz said:


> It was a good night... Yankees and Rangers win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was the game sonicrx? (not sarcasm)I have it recorded and havent watched it yet... my stupid brother called and told me the final after I planned on watching it after the Ranger/Devil game.


Lets not forget about The Mets win over the brewers...


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> It was a good night... Yankees and Rangers win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was the game sonicrx? (not sarcasm)I have it recorded and havent watched it yet... my stupid brother called and told me the final after I planned on watching it after the Ranger/Devil game.


Lets not forget about The Mets win over the brewers...
[/quote]
who?









Congrats!


----------



## StangfreakGTS

joedizzlempls said:


> if you live in royals country, i guess i can't really blame you for not bein a fan
> 
> i assume that's who you were talking about even though the royals play at kauffman stadium


yeah, i didn't refer to it as kauffman because i didn't know if everyone would know the name of the stadium. the Royals were badass when i was growing up in the '80s


----------



## VRM

StangfreakGTS said:


> i like watching baseball almost as much as watching paint dry or grass grow, but the concrete company i work for is doing the renovation at Royals stadium so as long as they are paying my bills....GO TEAM!


well at least you get some satisfaction watching the paint dry,and cutting the grass


----------



## MONGO 

grass grow > paint drying IMO


----------



## VRM

RockinTimbz said:


> grass grow > paint drying IMO


game 2 under way beckett is going i hope he has a better game today


----------



## MONGO 

It was a close game... the type of game that can shift at any moment which it did. I look forward to tonight.









also... f*ck rain delays.


----------



## VRM

RockinTimbz said:


> It was a close game... the type of game that can shift at any moment which it did. I look forward to tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also... f*ck rain delays.


i agree rain delays kill the momentum of a game. i was a good one though manny came up big.big papi is dead in the water .071 avg


----------



## mdmedicine

*

Joe Girardi and Phil Hughes are flops against rivals in Boston *
Monday, April 14th 2008, 2:39 AM









Cataffo/News Joe Girardi (left) has gotten into some pressure situations early in his Yankee managerial career.

BOSTON - The beauty of baseball, Joe Girardi was saying Sunday night, is that every day is a new day. The Yankee manager was talking about himself, in the midst of a pregame grilling from the probing media minds intent on getting his innermost reflections about pitching to Manny Ramirez with first base open Saturday.

He would not second-guess himself, but the suggestion was clear: With the new day, comes a chance for redemption.

Unfortunately, the new day brought only more Beantown misery for the beleaguered Yankee skipper as Phil Hughes, the crown prince pitcher Brian Cashman would not trade under any circumstances for Johan Santana, had his second straight abbreviated and ineffective outing, Jose Molina, who has filled in so ably for Jorge Posada at catcher, pulled a hamstring, and Joba Chamberlain learned that his father had been hospitalized in critical condition in Nebraska.

And while, yes, this is only April and these two back-to-back losses to the Red Sox are only a snapshot of a series that includes 15 more games with their ancient rivals to the north - two this week - there has to be a bit of an unsettling feeling among the Yankee legions about both the first-year Yankee manager and the young pitcher from whom so much is expected this season.

Certainly, Hughes, who couldn't get an out in the third inning, toted a heavy load, being asked to win the rubber game of this first Yankee-Red Sox series of the young season. There were, after all, many who maintained it very possibly would not have been a rubber game had Girardi not committed the unpardonable sin of letting Mike Mussina pitch to Ramirez with two out, two on and first base open the day before.

And it did not help Hughes that his Red Sox counterpart, 23-year-old Clay Buchholz (whom Sox GM Theo Epstein likewise deemed untouchable in parallel trade talks with the Twins for Santana) passed his first Yankees-Red Sox pressure test two nights earlier with six innings of four-hit, one-run ball.

Hughes was awful, laboring for 65 pitches with a yield of six hits, three walks and seven runs (six earned). It was a deficit the Yankees could not overcome, even against struggling Daisuke Matsuzaka, who exhausted himself on 116 pitches, including a career-high six walks, over five innings. After his first three starts, the 21-year-old Hughes has a 9.00 ERA, having allowed 16 hits and eight walks in 11 innings. This renews questions as to whether Hughes is ready for prime time.

That's a question for Girardi to ponder while others watch the manager and his every move - such as not bunting with Johnny Damon at the plate with two on and no outs in the eighth inning last night. Damon grounded into a double play, effectively extinguishing the Yankees' last hope of overcoming the deficit.

The maximum-visibility, pressure-cooker Yankee manager's job being what it is, Girardi was still being badgered about his fateful decision from the day before. He is only two weeks into the job and people are trying to determine what kind of manager he is. Two defining decisions on this current trip - trying to out-think the weatherman and the umpires by pulling Ian Kennedy from his scheduled start against the Royals in rainy Kansas City Wednesday night, and electing to pitch to Ramirez Saturday - backfired.

"I've had better nights of sleep," Girardi admitted when asked if, back in his hotel room, he had re-lived Ramirez's two-run double on the first pitch from Mussina that turned a 2-1 Yankee lead into a 3-2 deficit. "I'm not going to second-guess what I did because I based it on what information I had at the time. With any decision, hindsight is 20-20. (Second-guessing) is part of life as a manager. It's gonna happen a lot."

Other than that, Girardi said that whatever other thoughts he had in hindsight were "personal".

And much as he was pressed, Girardi would not say whether, if the same occasion should arise again with Ramirez, he would simply go with his gut (as Joe Torre did, by the way, walking Manny intentionally 23 times during his 12 years as Yankee manager) and not be swayed by his pitcher. The closest Girardi came was "in life you grow from every experience you have."

If it's any consolation to Girardi, trusting one's pitcher over one's gut has happened to the best of them. Just ask Dick Williams, the newest Hall of Fame manager who happened to be in Boston yesterday for an autograph-signing appearance.

"I see where Girardi learned a painful lesson (Saturday)," Williams said when we crossed paths in the lobby of the Copley Place Marriott hotel. "Believe me, I know, I've been there."

He was referring to Game 5 of the 1984 World Series when, as manager of the San Diego Padres, he let Goose Gossage talk him out of giving an intentional walk to Kirk Gibson. Williams had barely sat down in the dugout when Gibson, like Ramirez off Mussina, hit Gossage's first pitch into the Tiger Stadium right field upper deck for a three-run homer.

Did Williams ever let a pitcher talk him out of issuing an intentional walk again?

"No," Williams shot back as he walked out the door.

[email protected]


----------



## MONGO 

enough with the fire and brimstone 13 games into the season.. please :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Yanks will end up on top of the Sox regardless.

Hughes > Buchholz
Wang > Beckett
Jeter > Lugo
ARod > Manny + Ortiz

It's too bad they will be fighting over the wildcard, because the Jays will take the division! :fight:


----------



## VRM

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yanks will end up on top of the Sox regardless.
> 
> Hughes > Buchholz
> Wang > Beckett
> Jeter > Lugo
> ARod > Manny + Ortiz
> 
> It's too bad they will be fighting over the wildcard, because the Jays will take the division! :fight:


hahahaha hahahaha







the jays will be







by the all star break. but hey dreams are nice







hey rockintimbz great series as always. hope wed. games will be as good


----------



## MONGO 

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yanks will end up on top of the Sox regardless.
> 
> Hughes > Buchholz
> Wang > Beckett
> Jeter > Lugo
> ARod > Manny + Ortiz
> 
> It's too bad they will be fighting over the wildcard, because the Jays will take the division! :fight:


You tell em Danny!


----------



## Nick G

it would be nice if the phillies could stop making errors at such a fever pace.
second most in the league behind pittsburgh.


----------



## Guest

I never see them play, but when I think of the Philly line up, I think of a good defensive team - maybe the best. What the heck is going on?


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> I never see them play, but when I think of the Philly line up, I think of a good defensive team - maybe the best. What the heck is going on?


i dont see them as much as i want to, but the dude who is filling in for rollins at short stop made two errors in ONE inning the other day. and utley claims its just a slump. i hope it ends.


----------



## Kyle2154

Man Tigers and Twins are in a slug fest


----------



## Guest

Oh wow...here I was thinking the Tigers were going to have a top 10 rotation in the league.


----------



## Kyle2154

What do ya mean?


----------



## VRM

well manram hits a come from behind hr to beat the indians. things are starting to look up


----------



## Kyle2154

Hey anytime the Red Sox beat the Indians I'm happy. And on a day where the White Sox, Indians, and Twins lose, and the Tigers win, I have a smile on my face, regardless of what shape we are in.


----------



## Nick G

sonicrx said:


> well *manram* hits a come from behind hr to beat the indians. things are starting to look up


i wonder if he likes that name....


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> well *manram* hits a come from behind hr to beat the indians. things are starting to look up


i wonder if he likes that name.... 








[/quote]

I'm sure that, just like with everything else that's related to public perception of Manny, he's oblivious to what people think about that nickname, that he has that nickname, and that it has other connotations.

BTW, Nick, I never actually considered it that way...

...prevert.

J/K!


----------



## Nick G

hahaha, im just playin too, but i never even heard him called that before (more of an NL fan)
he is an awesome player, but "manram" hahahaha... thats too good.


----------



## Nick G

rematch of the one game playoff from last year today
i say the rockies loose this time.


----------



## x-J-x

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yanks will end up on top of the Sox regardless.
> 
> Hughes > Buchholz
> Wang > Beckett
> Jeter > Lugo
> ARod > Manny + Ortiz
> 
> It's too bad they will be fighting over the wildcard, because the Jays will take the division! :fight:


Such a typical response from a Yankees fan who blindly value their players over any other players...

1) Wang is better than Beckett?... That there my friend discredited your argument...remember the last season?...and he was the ALCS MVP...remember that??

2) it's too early in the season to judge both Hughes and Buchholz...give them a full year then you can judge....

3) Ofcourse Jeter is better than Lugo...no argument here

4) Arod is better than both Many and Ortiz?... what the hell r u smoking?...quit doing drugs...it blinded your judgement...


----------



## ChilDawg

x-J-x said:


> Yanks will end up on top of the Sox regardless.
> 
> Hughes > Buchholz
> Wang > Beckett
> Jeter > Lugo
> ARod > Manny + Ortiz
> 
> It's too bad they will be fighting over the wildcard, because the Jays will take the division! :fight:


Such a typical response from a Yankees fan who blindly value their players over any other players...

1) Wang is better than Beckett?... That there my friend discredited your argument...remember the last season?...and he was the ALCS MVP...remember that??

2) it's too early in the season to judge both Hughes and Buchholz...give them a full year then you can judge....

3) Ofcourse Jeter is better than Lugo...no argument here

4) Arod is better than both Many and Ortiz?... what the hell r u smoking?...quit doing drugs...it blinded your judgement...
[/quote]

You know what's hilarious is that you use the adverb "blindly" and then overlook the part where Danny clearly shows that he's a homer for another team...he's not a Yankees' fan.


----------



## x-J-x

well..hez response made him looked like a Yankees's fan...







:rasp:


----------



## Kyle2154

I think the Red Sox are probably still the best team in the AL.

You would think using standard supply and demand, which determines value/salaries, that the Yankees are probably more 'talented', however the Red Sox have been getting it done...2004...2007, the Yankees, as of late, have not been.

I think there is little argument against the Yankees being the greatest team of all time. However, I don't think they can make nearly the claim that the Red Sox can make of being the greatest team 'lately'


----------



## VRM

i hope everyone understands i am having fun,but i really do hate the yankees







they have been a great team for years. i remmember watching the sox vs yanks back in the day when the big hitters for the sox were jim rice, fred lynn,and carlton fisk. 1978 3was a very sad year for the redsox,as the yanks did the impossible . this season will be a great baseball year good luck to all









side not i wish my wife called me manram ,but 15 years of marriage i am lucky to be called to help her finish j/k


----------



## Guest

x-J-x said:


> Yanks will end up on top of the Sox regardless.
> 
> Hughes > Buchholz
> Wang > Beckett
> Jeter > Lugo
> ARod > Manny + Ortiz
> 
> It's too bad they will be fighting over the wildcard, because the Jays will take the division! :fight:


Such a typical response from a Yankees fan who blindly value their players over any other players...

1) Wang is better than Beckett?... That there my friend discredited your argument...remember the last season?...and he was the ALCS MVP...remember that??

2) it's too early in the season to judge both Hughes and Buchholz...give them a full year then you can judge....

3) Ofcourse Jeter is better than Lugo...no argument here

4) Arod is better than both Many and Ortiz?... what the hell r u smoking?...quit doing drugs...it blinded your judgement...
[/quote]

1) Remember the season before last, when Beckett gave up a league leading 36 home runs and finished with an ERA of 5.00+? This year in two starts he has allowed 8 runs in 11 innings.

2) Fair enough

3) Fair enough

4) ARod hits 75% of RBI's of Manny and Ortiz together AND plays the position with a nearly golden glove. Ortiz can't even play first, and Manny is a horrendous outfielder, despite the fact that he's playing LEFT FIELD.

PS I dislike the Yanks, a lot. However, I despise the Sox (mostly because of the annoying Boston fans).


----------



## VRM

DannyBoy17 said:


> Yanks will end up on top of the Sox regardless.
> 
> Hughes > Buchholz
> Wang > Beckett
> Jeter > Lugo
> ARod > Manny + Ortiz
> 
> It's too bad they will be fighting over the wildcard, because the Jays will take the division! :fight:


Such a typical response from a Yankees fan who blindly value their players over any other players...

1) Wang is better than Beckett?... That there my friend discredited your argument...remember the last season?...and he was the ALCS MVP...remember that??

2) it's too early in the season to judge both Hughes and Buchholz...give them a full year then you can judge....

3) Ofcourse Jeter is better than Lugo...no argument here

4) Arod is better than both Many and Ortiz?... what the hell r u smoking?...quit doing drugs...it blinded your judgement...
[/quote]

1) Remember the season before last, when Beckett gave up a league leading 36 home runs and finished with an ERA of 5.00+? This year in two starts he has allowed 8 runs in 11 innings.

2) Fair enough

3) Fair enough

4) ARod hits 75% of RBI's of Manny and Ortiz together AND plays the position with a nearly golden glove. Ortiz can't even play first, and Manny is a horrendous outfielder, despite the fact that he's playing LEFT FIELD.

PS I dislike the Yanks, a lot. However, I despise the Sox (mostly because of the annoying Boston fans).
[/quote]

wow personal jab with said i think you are a dick


----------



## r1dermon

buckholz isn't going to be your starter for more than 3 games, he's going to the minors to pitch more games. hughes is not proven, and wang, their ace is not better than beckett, at least, if we're going by last seasons numbers.

jeter is out...no?

ortiz is in a rut, but it's only what 13 games into the season? he'll pull out. and manny is manny, he's always gonna get you 100 ribbies and 30 hr's.


----------



## Nick G

phillies had quite the ninth inning last night.
they still had one error in the game which is annoying, but ill take the win.
cant believe jenkins ignored the sign and went home. good thing the catcher was out of position.
guess thats one of those plays where your a hero if it works out, and an idiot if it doesnt.
good thing he was a hero


----------



## Kyle2154

Nick G said:


> phillies had quite the ninth inning last night.
> they still had one error in the game which is annoying, but ill take the win.
> cant believe jenkins ignored the sign and went home. good thing the catcher was out of position.
> guess thats one of those plays where your a hero if it works out, and an idiot if it doesnt.
> good thing he was a hero


That was a bold move. The skipper after words said it was some fine base running. I wonder what he would have said if he had gotten out.


----------



## VRM

r1dermon said:


> buckholz isn't going to be your starter for more than 3 games, he's going to the minors to pitch more games. hughes is not proven, and wang, their ace is not better than beckett, at least, if we're going by last seasons numbers.
> 
> jeter is out...no?
> 
> ortiz is in a rut, but it's only what 13 games into the season? he'll pull out. and manny is manny, he's always gonna get you 100 ribbies and 30 hr's.


buckholz is lucky he is still in the majors that is for sure. if you go by numbers beckett is a better pitcher,and a proven pitcher in the regular season,and in the playoffs for sure than wang although if wang gets his rythm he is deadly. ortiz is killing me ,and yes manny is manny ,but he needs to be better this season than last. 07 he did not get 100 rbi's . i think jeter ius in the line up today


----------



## Kyle2154

There we go Tigers









Make it three straight


----------



## r1dermon

why aren't these "official X thread 2008" pinned anymore?


----------



## Kyle2154

They were moved to the hall of fame, then moved back into the regular lobby. I don't know exactly why, but if I had to guess, I would say the 'pinned' section was just getting to large.


----------



## MONGO 

American League Champion ring...









Put the 84 WS ring up there.


----------



## VRM

beckett looked solid,as did manny


----------



## ChilDawg

r1dermon said:


> why aren't these "official X thread 2008" pinned anymore?


There was a vote to cut the pinned section down to five, and the official sports threads didn't make the cut.


----------



## Kyle2154

RockinTimbz said:


> American League Champion ring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the 84 WS ring up there.


I put the AL ring up there from 2006 because I'm not putting up a ring from 24 years ago.

Plus I went to the world series in 2006, and when we met the players this summer a lot of the coaches and players had that 2006 AL championship ring on.

I'm just hoping the Pistons/Red Wings are going to add a newer model for me here...

If the Tigers would have lived up to the Hype this year...which they still could...Detroit would be the best sports city in America, as of now....Boston...


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers WIN!!!

4-1 in the last 5 games...


----------



## x-J-x

DannyBoy17 said:


> 1) Remember the season before last, when Beckett gave up a league leading 36 home runs and finished with an ERA of 5.00+? This year in two starts he has allowed 8 runs in 11 innings.
> 
> 2) Fair enough
> 
> 3) Fair enough
> 
> 4) ARod hits 75% of RBI's of Manny and Ortiz together AND plays the position with a nearly golden glove. Ortiz can't even play first, and Manny is a horrendous outfielder, despite the fact that he's playing LEFT FIELD.
> 
> PS I dislike the Yanks, a lot. However, I despise the Sox (mostly because of the annoying Boston fans).


If i'm not mistaken...Beckett was from the National league...transitional period?...look how he did last year...Wang was not even close......with just 2 games under his belt this season and you already think Wang is better?...did you see last game he pitched against the Red Sox?...

Arod is a great player...therez no question about that...but look at Ortiz...hez a huge dude...big dude aren't fast and thatz probably why hez not a good defensive player.....please show me the stat that Arod has 75% more RBI than Ortiz + Manny combine...or wait...show me that stat of the post seasons.......what he did for the Yankees in April of last year was amazing...but he didn't do $hit during the post season...

ohh...I didn't know ONLY BOSTON has annoying fans...Why are you grapping the chopsticks by the bunch dude?...


----------



## Guest

Did you really need to use the letter "z" so many times, it makes it hard for me to take your post seriously.

Boston has a good team, but I don't think they will keep up with the Yanks or Jays this year. But who knows.

I think I am going to get SOX SUCK on the back of my Jays jersey.


----------



## r1dermon

ortiz can play first, and pretty damn good too, he just doesn't have to because he's more valuable as a DH. (is there a better DH in the game?).

last year manny/ortiz hit 205 rbi's combined...a-rod had 156rbi's in his best statistical year ever...which is 75%ish. but then again, he makes more than 75% of manny and ortiz's salaries combined. so he should have those numbers.


----------



## VRM

DannyBoy17 said:


> Did you really need to use the letter "z" so many times, it makes it hard for me to take your post seriously.
> 
> Boston has a good team, but I don't think they will keep up with the Yanks or Jays this year. But who knows.
> 
> I think I am going to get SOX SUCK on the back of my Jays jersey.


i would if i were you 2nd to last place team jersey with a saying that a team in first place sucks haha good one


----------



## VRM

here DannyBoy17 this picture of the standings will help you understand the severity of the moronic statment that spewed out of your pie hole about the jersey you want


----------



## x-J-x

DannyBoy17 said:


> Did you really need to use the letter "z" so many times, it makes it hard for me to take your post seriously.
> 
> Boston has a good team, but I don't think they will keep up with the Yanks or Jays this year. But who knows.
> 
> I think I am going to get SOX SUCK on the back of my Jays jersey.


Wow nice come back...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

this thread should be renamed "who is better: yankees or red sox?" or "tell me why you hate the yankees or red sox"


----------



## Kyle2154

It is kind of annoying. Yankees fans need to just accept that the Red Sox have the upper hand right now.

And he is right, A-Rod choked in the post season, scratch that, he chokes EVERY post season. The Yankees knew he would last year, they were skeptical from the beginning of the post season.

Why you riding A-Rod's nuts anyways...he would have opted out of your team if someone was going to pay up...if you haven't noticed, Yanks fans boo'd Gay-Rod like 60% of the season last year.

Yankees would have to win 2 of the next 4 championships to stake claim to being better then the Bo-Sox as of this decade...sorry bro...


----------



## MONGO 

Kyle2154 said:


> Yankees would have to win 2 of the next 4 championships to stake claim to being better then the Bo-Sox as of this decade...sorry bro...


I guess 2000 doesnt count.









and stop with the standings like 15 games into the season.









also the Yankees have been on the road for 3 weeks besides 2 home games and havent had a day off since opening day.


----------



## VRM

joedizzlempls said:


> this thread should be renamed "who is better: yankees or red sox?" or "tell me why you hate the yankees or red sox"


true !! i hate the yankees out of respect though. they have had an amazing run for many years,and redsox fans have to hate the yankees. i will say though they are a devastating team when running on all cylinders. last year they were the hottest team in baseball after the all star break.i also love the games between these 2 teams they are world series type games ,and regardless of records they go out as if it was the last game to ever be played. so i guess it is a love hate feeling.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

How did this thread get unpinned? It's baseball season baby!


----------



## MONGO 

forgot the NHL thread... its playoff time!


----------



## VRM

SERRAPYGO said:


> How did this thread get unpinned? It's baseball season baby!










SERRAPYGO







THANK YOU


----------



## Grosse Gurke

SERRAPYGO said:


> How did this thread get unpinned? It's baseball season baby!


You idiot...lol. The membership voted and we are not going to have 11 pinned sports threads....


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

twins won again today, morneau got the walk-off rbi, carlos gomez made a ridiculous diving catch in center field, he is just stupid fast. i'm pretty excited to watch the mets/phils game tonight tho


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

man, i still can't believe that the jays just up and released frank thomas today... they really don't put up with sh*t anymore, do they?


----------



## CichlidAddict

joedizzlempls said:


> carlos gomez made a ridiculous diving catch in center field, he is just stupid fast.


That was crazy! We'll see it again on SportsCenter tonight I'm sure..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

CichlidAddict said:


> carlos gomez made a ridiculous diving catch in center field, he is just stupid fast.


That was crazy! We'll see it again on SportsCenter tonight I'm sure..
[/quote]
i couldn't friggin believe he covered that much ground, dick and bert were both like "there's a single to shallow center... oh my god!!!" he is gonna be downright dangerous once he learns a bit of discipline at the plate... but for now i'll take a couple bunt singles and an rbi per game


----------



## ChilDawg

joedizzlempls said:


> man, i still can't believe that the jays just up and released frank thomas today... they really don't put up with sh*t anymore, do they?


With what happened with the last manager, they can't. Disgruntled = fighting = more of a bad rap.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ChilDawg said:


> man, i still can't believe that the jays just up and released frank thomas today... they really don't put up with sh*t anymore, do they?


With what happened with the last manager, they can't. Disgruntled = fighting = more of a bad rap.
[/quote]
haha, i know, it's just funny how quick they are to handle stuff now... frank thomas would make a great addition to alot of teams tho, he's still got plenty of gas left in the tank for the dh role


----------



## Kyle2154

joedizzlempls said:


> man, i still can't believe that the jays just up and released frank thomas today... they really don't put up with sh*t anymore, do they?


Supposedly he said some F*'d up stuff about needing to get to .300 to get his big bonus and stuff. They have a big slugger coming back and they don't need that has-been batting ~.168 or whatever.

They spanked my Tigers today...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

actually he needed to have 376 plate appearances this season to earn his automatic $10 million option for next year and he was saying that the only reason he was being benched was to keep his plate appearances below that mark


----------



## Kyle2154

ah, sorry for the mis-quote. Either way it wasn't necessary.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, it's kinda ridiculous when he questions their decision to bench him when he's in the middle of the slump he's in


----------



## Kyle2154

joedizzlempls said:


> yeah, it's kinda ridiculous when he questions their decision to bench him when he's in the middle of the slump he's in


Exactly, I'm not looking up the stat, but I thought he was only batting .168 or so. I could see complaining if your batting .290+ but if your playing like garbage it is out of line.

Someone will pick him up. I would guess soon.


----------



## ChilDawg

Minnesota's been eyeing him for years, but the ironic thing is that they probably have a set of DHs that would be better than the Big [Feelings] Hurt at this point...so he might have to go to another team. (Also, we have a 1B that is far superior to Big Frank.)


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'm sure there were a few teams calling his agent today... anyone care to take a guess at where he'll end up?


----------



## ChilDawg

The Rays and Orioles have an affinity for washed-up superstars.


----------



## Kyle2154

Obviously in the American League, I would have to look more in to who needs a DH.

I'll make a prediction...give me a few minutes.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

so do the twins... but like you said earlier, adding him at dh would actually be a downgrade, especially since both of our options at dh are actually good defensive players as well


----------



## Kyle2154

I hear places talking Mariners, but his (Vidro) stats on MLB.com aren't THAT terrible.
Tampa Bay's Gomes AND Floyd aren't doing so bad either.

There go my early predictions, on to more research.

*EDIT*

On second thought, I will go ahead and go with Tampa Bay.

No real reason why, any guess prior to rumors is just a shot in the dark


----------



## VRM

like i said in an earlier post the jays pitching will collapse like it always does ,and they will blame other areas. another sorry season for the jays,and dnnyboy says the redsox suck


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

sonicrx said:


> I hear places talking Mariners, but his (Vidro) stats on MLB.com aren't THAT terrible.
> Tampa Bay's Gomes AND Floyd aren't doing so bad either.
> 
> There go my early predictions, on to more research.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> On second thought, I will go ahead and go with Tampa Bay.
> 
> No real reason why, any guess prior to rumors is just a shot in the dark


yeah, that is actually a good guess, for now i think it is pretty much up in the air and nothing would surprise me at this point... unless a nl team picked him up, haha. we'll probably have a better idea by tomorrow morning's sportscenter


----------



## ChilDawg

The NL: The Giants are probably the only ones who would be happy to play The [Always] Hurt out of position, and I think almost everybody with a shorter left-field porch has a good 1B.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

how about oakland? they were rumored to be lookin at bonds for dh


----------



## ChilDawg

Actually, Oakland's the last [ONLY!] place that The Big DL left without animosity...that might not be a bad fit.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ChilDawg said:


> Actually, Oakland's the last [ONLY!] place that The Big DL left without animosity...that might not be a bad fit.


exactly what i was thinking... plus, they could use another guy that plays 1b


----------



## Guest

Frank Thomas is no longer a part of the Jays...maybe he is going back to Oakland?


----------



## r1dermon

red sox...5 or more runs in the last what...5...6 games? woot, how bout them jays....


----------



## Guest

Those bats will quiet down...lets just wait and see.


----------



## r1dermon

yeah dude...keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Guest

That's okay, if that bats do quiet down you guys can just go and drop 20 mil a year on some other.



DannyBoy17 said:


> That's okay, if that bats do quiet down you guys can just go and drop 20 mil a year on some other.


The Raps are in building mode for the next couple years, developing their young talent and drafting to fill the holes...something a Boston fan wouldn't know about.


----------



## r1dermon

LMFAO!!! hahaha. obviously you havent heard of the celtics of the past 5 years...obviously this year is different, but i'd say the celtics brought the most young talent to the league in the last half decade.

and how about all the young players on the sox? you obviously have a hard-on for hating boston fans. maybe you should come to boston and check the scene out. we're passionate, but nowhere near as judgemental as you.


----------



## Guest

Passionate? I love passionate fans. Boston fans are just self-righteous.

Look at the Red Sox? The only reason the Red Sox have any young talent is because they offer high level draft picks huge bonus' so that poorer teams have to draft lesser talent. Clay Buchholz was supposed to be a top 10 pick, but none of the teams could afford the rediculous bonus he wanted, so he dropped to the flippin supplemental round. Only then did Boston take him.

Your careless spending causes massive shifts in prices, both contract and through arbitration, that teams must play to keep players. The funny thing is, the Florida Marlins have as many World Series rings as Boston in the last 15 years and their team salary is millions of dollars less than the combined contracts of Ortiz and Manny.


----------



## r1dermon

first of all, market price is set by the yankees.

second of all, what, no ragging on the mets? surely outbidding the sox AND the yankees for santana is "buying" yourself something isnt it?

dont be bitter because your team is the whipping post of the AL east, just accept the fact that you have to spend 200 million dollars in payroll to win the WS...how many teams with the highest payroll in their respective year, have won the WS? your point...disproven. thank you very much.

and dude, if you keep ragging on boston fans, they're gonna get pissed off and remind you how bad your sports suck in toronto, so dont do it. just talk sports without saying "ohh, my team blows so im gonna put a red sox suck sticker on the back of my toronto jersey...herf herf". come to boston dannyboy, i'll take you to fenway (which is quite an offer, since so many people want to go, tickets can't be had for less than 40 bucks for shitty games). bring it on man, i'll show you what a real sports town is like.


----------



## x-J-x

Red Sox got better draft picks because they let their superstars walked...and that was how Buchholz got drafted...that called scouting and management...

Tell me what team didn't make any careless spending?...Tori Hunter rings any bell????

BTW...Since you think so highly of AROD...he makes more than the Florida Marlins


----------



## Nick G

i just have to add to this, that "a real sports town" doesnt mean that you won the world series last year. 
i think you find more ligitimate sports fans in a town thats hungry... (not saying boston wasnt hungry for a long time though, dont get me wrong) i just find that when a town wins, there is a whole lot of bandwagon fans, giving the impression of a "real sports town" (i.e. New York, i wonder how many yankees hats there would be if the yankees didnt win so much)

but boston is a cool town, i went to a game there back in the 90s at fenway, and it was an awesome time. boston is one of the only cities i would live in besides philly.

just my two cents.


----------



## Kyle2154

It does help for Boston though...they fill an amazing resume

Patriots - Amazing
Red Sox - Amazing
Celtics - Amazing
Bruins - made the playoffs

I can't think of another city, at any time, where most people would agree they have the best team, #1, in three different sports.


----------



## Nick G

Kyle2154 said:


> It does help for Boston though...they fill an amazing resume
> 
> Patriots - Amazing
> Red Sox - Amazing
> Celtics - Amazing
> Bruins - made the playoffs
> 
> I can't think of another city, at any time, where most people would agree they have the best team, #1, in three different sports.


i agree, and my hats off to them, but quality of fan wise, ill bet they equal that of other cities


----------



## r1dermon

the only other city in america in my opinion with fans as passionate about their teams as boston fans are chicago fans. bears fans are just as die hard as pats fans, blackhawks, one of the most traditional franchises in the NHL, their fans are diehard, and even though many people in boston have written the bruins off, the bruins fans who stick by the team are unbelievably die-hard, probably more loyal than any other fan of any other team in any other sport...bruins fans are true sports fans. chicago is a true sports town in my opinion, and their fans will do anything for their teams....

with that said, bostons already up to the 5run mark to keep the streak alive danny...not today...


----------



## Nick G

ever been to philly?
they have some extremely passionate fans as well. 
we may be known for being the biggest assholes (throwing snowballs at santa and such) but the fans are all extremely knowledgable, and have a lot of heart, even when their teams havent won sh*t in forever.


----------



## r1dermon

yeah, but i hate eagles fans, they piss me off to no end...they have no respect. other than that, no problems with the phillies or the flyers, not a huge fan of the 6ers, but that was mostly an iverson thing i think.


----------



## Nick G

r1dermon said:


> yeah, but i hate eagles fans, they piss me off to no end...they have no respect. other than that, no problems with the phillies or the flyers, not a huge fan of the 6ers, but that was mostly an iverson thing i think.


yeah, eagles fans have that ability to piss people off. i read this thing about how the hatred is passed down with philly sports fans, by parents bringing they kids to the games, and once they are there, they (the parents) act like such idiots, the kids see them act this way, and grow up acting the same way, so its like a learned response cycle of stupidity.

personally, i dont agree with some of the shenanigans, like cheering when people get injured, or whatever, but its still home to me, and i can turn a blind eye because i love the teams. I think philly just needs to win something, anything, and they will calm down a lot. 
Its been a while since we had something to be happy about (aside from the blueballs that we got from the three runs to the conference champs)
but for all the stupidity there is also a lot of love there.
rant over. haha.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

anybody down to talk some baseball without turning it into a "my team is better than your team" debate? haha


----------



## Kyle2154

Sure, the Tigers won today.

Considering batters 3-4-5 only had what, one hit between the three of them, the 5-1 victory was impressive.

I would assume they will at worst split the next two against the Rangers tomorrow and Wednesday, and hopefully win both.

Any news on Big Frank Thomas yet?


----------



## Guest

x-J-x said:


> Red Sox got better draft picks because they let their superstars walked...and that was how Buchholz got drafted...that called scouting and management...
> 
> Tell me what team didn't make any careless spending?...Tori Hunter rings any bell????
> 
> BTW...Since you think so highly of AROD...he makes more than the Florida Marlins


I definitely do not think highly of AROD. Infact, I really dislike him. It doesn't change the fact that he is better than Manny and Big Fatty. Infact, if I had to further elaborate on my previous posts I would say:

Holliday > AROD > Manny + Ortiz
Webb > Sheets > Peavy > Wang > Beckett
Reyes > Jeter > Lugo

And you have to look at WHY Boston gave up thier "superstars" and who they brought in to fill the holes. A lot of the "superstars" that have left Boston have brought them supplemental round picks, and then the hole is filled by a different free agent of high quality.

Who ever mentioned AROD's contract: Yes, I know, I laughed really hard when I heard he got that 5 million dollar raise. What a flippin sham.

PS Jonathon Papelbon is in my top 5 favourite players in the league, so I don't completely hate Boston :laugh:


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Sure, the Tigers won today.
> 
> Considering batters 3-4-5 only had what, one hit between the three of them, the 5-1 victory was impressive.
> 
> I would assume they will at worst split the next two against the Rangers tomorrow and Wednesday, and hopefully win both.
> 
> Any news on Big Frank Thomas yet?


the tigers are terrible, the twins are so much better... haha, just messing with ya. i can't wait til they find their groove, they should be a fun team to watch.

as for the big hurt, so far tampa bay does seem to be the favorite, so maybe your guess was right. i would like to see him go somewhere else tho, tampa could use him and they like guys like him, but i just don't think he'll be happy there and we all know how that would turn out.

off to dog training, we can resume this conversation when i get back, haha.


----------



## Guest

Kyle2154 said:


> Sure, the Tigers won today.
> 
> Considering batters 3-4-5 only had what, one hit between the three of them, the 5-1 victory was impressive.
> 
> I would assume they will at worst split the next two against the Rangers tomorrow and Wednesday, and hopefully win both.
> 
> Any news on Big Frank Thomas yet?


I was at that game.

Toronto looked ghastly.

By the way, have you guys seen the Central Division standings? Crazy.


----------



## Kyle2154

Assuming the White Sox do not run away with the Central, it is going to be wide open.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Assuming the White Sox do not run away with the Central, it is going to be wide open.


i just can't see them keeping this type of pace, with the white sox, another meltdown is always just around the corner


----------



## VRM

let me just say that i am a huge fan of baseball ,and the redsox for over 35 years,and i have seen alot of great games ,and have had some bad heartbreaks in those years. all teams are responsable for the ticket price increases over the years by paying players millions on top of millions of dollars. all teams do that so they can draw fans to the game even the bluejays do it! dannyboy17 you drew first blood with saying you hate the fans(me) i never attacked you personally. as far as i am concerned it is over as of now. all fans love thier team you are just as aggressive with you team as i am with mine,and rocktimbz is with his. i love to hate the yankees becuase it is the the biggest rivalry in any sport,and every game is played at a crazy level. i am sure every yankee fan can say that the redsox vs yankee series is the most intresting games of the season so with that said i am done with the my team is better







on a side note the cubs are pretty scary what does eveyone think thier chances are


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i think the cubs could be the team to watch down the stretch... if i had to make a guess based upon the season so far, i would say that the cubs or the diamondbacks will be representing the nl in the world series


----------



## VRM

i am not sure if it is lou's aggressive approach,or the team has actually got some real stars on it. i know everyone i hang with is cub fans even my wife,and her family so for me i have to live this haha cubs won again on a daily basis


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

sonicrx said:


> let me just say that i am a huge fan of baseball ,and the redsox for over 35 years,and i have seen alot of great games ,and have had some bad heartbreaks in those years. all teams are responsable for the ticket price increases over the years by paying players millions on top of millions of dollars. all teams do that so they can draw fans to the game even the bluejays do it! dannyboy17 you drew first blood with saying you hate the fans(me) i never attacked you personally. as far as i am concerned it is over as of now. all fans love thier team you are just as aggressive with you team as i am with mine,and rocktimbz is with his. i love to hate the yankees becuase it is the the biggest rivalry in any sport,and every game is played at a crazy level. i am sure every yankee fan can say that the redsox vs yankee series is the most intresting games of the season so with that said i am done with the my team is better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on a side note the cubs are pretty scary what does eveyone think thier chances are


obviously everybody loves their teams, i have loved the twins since i was a rugrat, and i am about as crazy supportive as a fan can get, but i really believe that the hatred held for the yankees and red sox and their respective fans is held by a large portion of fans of other teams. i know that there are some great yankee and red sox fans out there (including some of the guys on this site), i have some friends that are fans, but there is a huge group of those fans that are just plain assholes... alot of them see every conversation about baseball as an opportunity to slam everybody else's team and explain how great their franchise is, or they find it necessary to relate every single topic that comes up to their team, so it pretty much just becomes the same conversation or debate every single time. i'm sure you guys have to deal with a bunch of crap on a regular basis because of the way that some of your fellow fans act, but there is no way that you can deny that a large portion of red sox and yankees fans are dueches. sorry for the long post, but that's just my .02... i would just like to talk baseball in this thread without it being switched to a big dick contest between red sox fans, yankees fans, and everybody else multiple times a day. so sonic, it's good to hear that you wanna head in the same direction, hopefully others will follow suit.


----------



## Nick G

philly beats colorado, but still commits THREE errors, wtf dude.
whatever, a win is a win wish they could lay off those errors, coming back from 5 down and winning 9-5 is pretty sweet though.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i don't get to see too many of those games, but i watched the phils/mets game last night and it was quite entertaining. utley is so fun to watch, he's got one hell of a bat for a second baseman... forget that, he's got one hell of a bat period


----------



## Nick G

joedizzlempls said:


> i don't get to see too many of those games, but i watched the phils/mets game last night and it was quite entertaining. utley is so fun to watch, he's got one hell of a bat for a second baseman... forget that, he's got one hell of a bat period


hell yeah, he seems to be breaking out this year too, leading the league in home runs (still early though) his swing is so compact and balanced, for such a little guy he gets a lot of power in his swing.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

he does have a great swing, and the ball seems to just fly off of his bat. he is on one hell of a pace, but he isn't showing any signs of slowing down, so this is gonna be a huge year for him. i can't even imagine the tear they are gonna go on if rollins gets off the dl and falls right back into last year's form, that would be just a crazy good middle infield... i wish my team's middle infield looked like that


----------



## Guest

Me too, but not at the expense of my bullpen and rotation looking like Phillies !







Utley is the man.

Cubs look scary, but Arizona looks downright unstoppable.


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Red Sox got better draft picks because they let their superstars walked...and that was how Buchholz got drafted...that called scouting and management...
> 
> Tell me what team didn't make any careless spending?...Tori Hunter rings any bell????
> 
> BTW...Since you think so highly of AROD...he makes more than the Florida Marlins


I definitely do not think highly of AROD. Infact, I really dislike him. It doesn't change the fact that he is better than Manny and Big Fatty. Infact, if I had to further elaborate on my previous posts I would say:

Holliday > AROD > Manny + Ortiz
Webb > Sheets > Peavy > Wang > Beckett
Reyes > Jeter > Lugo

And you have to look at WHY Boston gave up thier "superstars" and who they brought in to fill the holes. A lot of the "superstars" that have left Boston have brought them supplemental round picks, and then the hole is filled by a different free agent of high quality.

Who ever mentioned AROD's contract: Yes, I know, I laughed really hard when I heard he got that 5 million dollar raise. What a flippin sham.

PS Jonathon Papelbon is in my top 5 favourite players in the league, so I don't completely hate Boston :laugh:
[/quote]

you put holliday ahead of arod...you have no credibility.


----------



## Guest

You have no TV, to watch the playoffs on.


----------



## r1dermon

you're right...my 42" 1080p proscan is not a TV, it's a real life portal to the event which is being showcased. like yesterday when the redsox completed the sweep of the rangers with 8 runs scored...i was there. i also was there when toronto (who the sox wont be able to keep up with this year right danny?) got smoked 5-1 by the tigers.


----------



## Guest

That has nothing to do with what I said, but I'm glad you got a chance to tell us all about your TV :laugh:


----------



## Kyle2154

So, one of the better games on today...

Angeles @ Boston

Any predictions?

I would like to be clever and say the Angeles, but with Weaver at a 1-3 start and Becket pitching fairly well early on, along with the 5 game winning streak, I'm going to guess Boston

I sure hope the Yanks pound the White Sox tonight!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> So, one of the better games on today...
> 
> Angeles @ Boston
> 
> Any predictions?
> 
> I would like to be clever and say the Angeles, but with Weaver at a 1-3 start and Becket pitching fairly well early on, along with the 5 game winning streak, I'm going to guess Boston
> 
> I sure hope the Yanks pound the White Sox tonight!


i agree with everything you said, i'll actually be hoping for a yanks win tonight, haha


----------



## Kyle2154

Yeah, at least with have three common enemies, being everyone else in the Central. Ha!

I don't know if I'd rather see KC win or Cleveland or cleveland over KC though. Probably KC even though they are ahead in the standings, I just want to see Cleveland buried.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

the twins just took two straight against cleveland, i really don't think that they're gonna be able to finish any higher than 3rd in the division, especially the way that sabathia is pitching... he has completely lost his control. both kc and chicago are looking better this year, but i really think that this is the best we will see them play for the season, they should return to regular form before too long. i think the twins and tigers both will be playing much better baseball as the season progresses.


----------



## Kyle2154

I wonder how the Twins will do against Oakland here the next couple of days. Oakland is playing very well.

Obviously I would rather Oakland win, but if Minnesota takes the series it will open some eyes.

Personally I think the Twins will win tonight, just a hunch, but Hernandez vs Blanton (at least the way he is playing lately) is really leveling it out, if not giving the Twins an edge.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i think it will be a good series, livan hernandez has really exceeded my expectations so far. we brought him in as a middle of the rotation guy, but after scott baker came down with the flu, he got the call on opening day and he has done a great job of leading the rotation, his last start was a little rough, but we'll see how he comes back tonight. our starting pitching looks to be on the up, scott baker has done really well so far, nick blackburn has been amazing in his first few major league starts, and kevin slowey will be comin off the dl soon. our only real weak spots so far have been boof bonser and liriano, but liriano is getting better every outting, he just needs to have a few more starts so that he can get his confidence back, his fastball is starting to creep back up in speed and his slider (which was nothing short of wicked) is getting it's bite back.


----------



## Kyle2154

Magglio and Cabrera go back to back with home runs!
Renteria gets 4 hits!

All on the way to a healthy 10-2 win!

Go Tigers!


----------



## VRM

well the redsox pull another one out







just scares me that they are turning into a late inning team. pitching is going to be the down fall ,but if the runs keep coming in it will be intresting


----------



## r1dermon

dude, relax. beckett was scratched and we got a prospect to start (contrary to what dannyboy believes, we actually have good prospects that we farm), short notice, v-tec was out with the flu, lowell is down with a what, broken finger or something? schilling is hurt for-ever, colon is still not pitching. all in all i'd say we're doing pretty good all things considered.


----------



## Nick G

damn, philly steals another one late
with no errors.
FINALLY
and the flyers win, im a pig in sh*t tonight!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Nick G said:


> damn, philly steals another one late
> with no errors.
> FINALLY
> and the flyers win, im a pig in sh*t tonight!


congrats man, it's always nice when all your teams win, although i haven't had a night (or year) like that in awhile and i have a feeling it'll be awhile before i am celebrating across the board, all the good things about this year's hockey season went out the window when we got knocked out in the first round again, the timberwolves... well, i don't need to do much explaining there, the vikings haven't been good since we decided that we didn't need a quarterback, and the twins are in crazy rebuilding mode right now... i'm pretty excited about the future of that twins roster tho.


----------



## Kyle2154

The Red Sox are starting to play mighty scarey.

I thought Boston and the Twins were going to win yesterday, and they both turned out to be great games.

I think Boston is going to take another one tonight...Matsuzaka (sp?) is amazing!


----------



## Guest




----------



## MONGO 

DannyBoy17 said:


>


That sucks so much.


----------



## Fargo

Phillies pull off the comeback in the 9th!!!!!!!!! Sweep the Rockies. Utley Rules.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> Phillies pull off the comeback in the 9th!!!!!!!!! Sweep the Rockies. Utley Rules.


they came back in each of the games to win in the 9th too. 
Feels good after the playoffs last year to take some back from the rockies.


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers score 11 runs in the 6th inning, that will be on ESPN tomorrow.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Tigers with 16 runs and we're only in the 6th!


sounds like those bats have finally come alive...

speaking of bats coming alive, craig monroe finally started hitting the ball last night, he hadn't done anything yet this season and was starting to look like another bust, but he went 3 for 4 last night with a single, double, and a home run and three RBIs... hopefully that means that he has finally shaken the dust off

how is the guillen/cabrera switch-a-roo workin out so far? i would imagine it would work pretty well, cabrera was having a dismal start to the year defensively over at third... he has just gotten way too big to play the hot corner


----------



## Kyle2154

joedizzlempls said:


> Tigers with 16 runs and we're only in the 6th!


sounds like those bats have finally come alive...

speaking of bats coming alive, craig monroe finally started hitting the ball last night, he hadn't done anything yet this season and was starting to look like another bust, but he went 3 for 4 last night with a single, double, and a home run and three RBIs... hopefully that means that he has finally shaken the dust off

how is the guillen/cabrera switch-a-roo workin out so far? i would imagine it would work pretty well, cabrera was having a dismal start to the year defensively over at third... he has just gotten way too big to play the hot corner
[/quote]

Yeah, Cabrera is DH'in tonight because Sheffield and Placido are out with injuries still. He smacked another homer tonight, I think his 5th. He is really coming on strong.

With Shef and Placido out, guillen is still at first, but when they are healthy, I don't think the switch will hurt much.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i don't think it will hurt at all, i actually think it will work out great, i always thought that guillen was a bad fit at first base, he just never looked comfortable there, but he kinda got stuck because they had no other option. cabrera is a perfect fit for first base, he has a good glove, he has just lost alot of his agility and he's a big solid guy, plus he's got a huge bat.

so have you been hearing about all the rumors swirling around about thomas and the a's? my prophecy may be materializing, haha


----------



## Kyle2154

Before we had Cabrera I liked Guillen at first, because Inge fit well at 3rd with his strong arm.

With Cabrera, who does fit the 1st baseman description, I don't really care how we do it.

Guillen made two grabs tonight, that I don't think Cabrera will be able to make, however that would just be the story at 3rd as well.

At 19 runs it would be nice to get 1 more in the bottom of the 8th!


----------



## Nick G

utley homers again.
wish i could watch the game.
i should just effin move back to philly.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Nick G said:


> utley homers again.
> wish i could watch the game.
> i should just effin move back to philly.


that's gotta suck, i don't think i could handle not being able to watch my teams play... i get pissed of during the few times a year when the twins games aren't televised


----------



## Nick G

yeah im sorta used to it, i been living around nyc, north jersey for like 6 years, but it still irks me sometimes.
one thing that is good is that the phillies play the mets a lot, and the flyers play devils/rangers/islanders a lot. but during football season, i have more homework to do, and often go to this sports bar near me that gets all the games in order to watch the eagles.

its a constant struggle. 
but its worth it when i get kicked out of a bar wearing a huge grin for not taking my phillies hat off when the mets are choking at the end of the season.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Nick G said:


> yeah im sorta used to it, i been living around nyc, north jersey for like 6 years, but it still irks me sometimes.
> one thing that is good is that the phillies play the mets a lot, and the flyers play devils/rangers/islanders a lot. but during football season, i have more homework to do, and often go to this sports bar near me that gets all the games in order to watch the eagles.
> 
> its a constant struggle.
> but its worth it when i get kicked out of a bar wearing a huge grin for not taking my phillies hat off when the mets are choking at the end of the season.


i think i'd have to invest in mlb extra innings if i didn't get the games... or i suppose i would just watch them on mlb.tv


----------



## Kyle2154

joedizzlempls said:


> utley homers again.
> wish i could watch the game.
> i should just effin move back to philly.


that's gotta suck, i don't think i could handle not being able to watch my teams play... i get pissed of during the few times a year when the twins games aren't televised
[/quote]

Around here, if the Red Wings or Pistons are in the playoffs, which they usually are, we have them on, on our local FOX sports, so unless you have FOX+, like me







, they don't see the Tigers games.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i lived in michigan for 7 years, from 90 to 97, i didn't know too many tigers fans and don't remember them being on tv, although i do remember chicago games being on all the time. i have always been a crazy twins fan, but i became a red wings fan when i lived there and still root for them today and i am still a huge notre dame fan, so i guess some stuff stuck with me.


----------



## VRM

holy hell detroit had an 11 run 6th!!!!! does starting to gel sound like a possibility ? congrats kyle2154


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

the tigers are definitely finding their groove now, i am just gonna enjoy what little time we have left in second place in the central, i see a third place finish for the twins this year


----------



## MONGO 

Detroit is turning things around after a crappy start.. good job.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

hey kyle, how do you think the central standings will look at the end of the year?


----------



## Kyle2154

joedizzlempls said:


> hey kyle, how do you think the central standings will look at the end of the year?


I don't want to be held to any of this, lol. As it is still brutally early.

The only thing I can say with confidence is that I think K.C. is pretty much showing they are not going to be a true contender this year.

I also think the Twins will struggle. They've scored less runs then anyone in the AL besides KC, so unless their pitching is superb, they may finish as low as 4th in the Central.

If I had to go out on a whim and guess all 5...

#1 Detroit
#2 Cleveland
#3 Chicago
#4 Minnesota
#5 Kansas City

It's cop out time though, I think any of the top 4 could win it. This is the same division where the last three years, whoever was picked to win it, didn't. This year the Tigers were picked to win it, so hopefully this curse doesn't hold true!

What are you thinking? We'll have to adjust our guesses after the All-Star game.


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers make it 4 wins in a row!

Another healthy win, 8-2

Twins got some work to do, falling behind early...

Let's hope the Yankees can spank the White Sox again tonight


----------



## Guest

Go Tigers! Fun team to watch.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

argh.... liriano was just awful today, he needs to go back down to the minors when slowey is back from the dl

i agree, i think the central is totally up in the air this year (besides detroit) if i had to guess, here's how i think it would turn out:

1. detroit
2. chicago
3. minnesota
4. cleveland
5. kansas city

2, 3, and 4 are pretty much interchangeable in my mind, cleveland had the beginning of the season meltdown (they're still having it), the twins are struggling because of our starting pitching, but should do better as the year goes on, and chicago is bound to have a meltdown at some point.

did you see where frank thomas ended up? i was right!!!


----------



## Kyle2154

joedizzlempls said:


> argh.... liriano was just awful today, he needs to go back down to the minors when slowey is back from the dl
> 
> i agree, i think the central is totally up in the air this year (besides detroit) if i had to guess, here's how i think it would turn out:
> 
> 1. detroit
> 2. chicago
> 3. minnesota
> 4. cleveland
> 5. kansas city
> 
> 2, 3, and 4 are pretty much interchangeable in my mind, cleveland had the beginning of the season meltdown (they're still having it), the twins are struggling because of our starting pitching, but should do better as the year goes on, and chicago is bound to have a meltdown at some point.
> 
> did you see where frank thomas ended up? i was right!!!


No, but I am assuming Oakland? Nice call!

Hopefully he will continue to under perform then


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

haha, it was pretty funny, i had a feeling he would wind up there, but oakland spent the last two days denying interest and then they agreed to terms this morning


----------



## Kyle2154

Teams always do that. It bugs me. I wonder if they do it, just so teams don't try extra hard to take them away. Sort of like the Yankees/Red Sox/Johan Santana fiasco this winter.

Not saying Frank is anywhere near that good, just a theory...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i think they took him because they're one of the only teams in the league that doesn't have bad blood with him, in fact, they're probably the only team with a good relationship with him and they also really could use the help at dh since sweeney's knee is acting up


----------



## Guest

They can have him...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

DannyBoy17 said:


> They can have him...


haha, he still has some stuff left, but not enough to make it worth the distraction he was creating in toronto. if he can keep his mouth shut and play nice, it might actually work out for oakland


----------



## Guest

I cant talk. My own team has effectively shut me up. They are playing AWFUL right now. Forget keeping up with the Red Sox and Yankees, I hope we can keep up with Kansas City.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

DannyBoy17 said:


> I cant talk. My own team has effectively shut me up. They are playing AWFUL right now. Forget keeping up with the Red Sox and Yankees, I hope we can keep up with Kansas City.


they have alot of very talented players, but for some reason they just aren't putting it all together. it's a long season tho, just look at the turnaround that detroit is having


----------



## Kyle2154

Alright the night is about to begin.

I'm going to guess tonights AL games for kicks...

Bold = Winner

*Angeles* at Detroit
*Yankees *at Cleveland
*Boston* at Tampa Bay
*Minnesota* at Texas
Toronto at *Kansas City*
*Baltimore* at White Sox
*Oakland* at Seattle

Hopefully I am wrong about Detroit!


----------



## Guest

Angeles at *Detroit*
Yankees at *Cleveland*
Boston at *Tampa Bay*
*Minnesota* at Texas
*Toronto* at Kansas City
*Baltimore *at White Sox
Oakland at *Seattle*

I didnt look at the starting pitchers though so you never know.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'm gonna disagree with you on the white sox and tigers games... robertson has had some tough outtings, but look at who he's pitched against, he's gone up against boston, chicago, and to a lesser extent toronto (i'll leave minnesota out of that list). now look at who santana (the other one) has pitched against - minnesota, cleveland, texas, and seattle... those are some easy teams to rack up a 3-0 record against. with the way that detroit is hitting now, i think they'll be handing santana his first loss tonight


----------



## Guest

Santana gets knocked around if you get into his head. A couple runs early will go a long way against the lesser Santana.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i see dannyboy got in there after kyle, so just to specify, i was responding to kyles thread.... kyle, you gotta have some faith in your team, haha



DannyBoy17 said:


> Santana gets knocked around if you get into his head. A couple runs early will go a long way against the lesser Santana.


totally agree, even after a few hits, you can see the frustration on his face...


----------



## Kyle2154

alright so joe disagrees on 2 games, danny disagrees on 5, we'll compare records for kicks when the night is over...

lol, I know, but Robertson can fall apart, I have been nervous about this series for awhile.

The next 12 out of 15 games for the Tigers are against either the Angels/Red Sox/Yankees


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

dannyboy, you picking tampa bay and cleveland over boston and new york wouldn't have anything to do with your outright hatred for those two teams, now would it? haha

looks like dannyboy's predicting a night of upsets


----------



## Guest

It might. Haha. Let me go and find the starts real quick so I can make sure I like my predictions. I will post them here.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> alright so joe disagrees on 2 games, danny disagrees on 5, we'll compare records for kicks when the night is over...
> 
> lol, I know, but Robertson can fall apart, I have been nervous about this series for awhile.
> 
> The next 12 out of 15 games for the Tigers are against either the Angels/Red Sox/Yankees


robertson can fall apart, but santana is notorious for it... at least robertson has the advantage of a sizzling lineup to provide ample run support. the angels can produce runs too, but not like the tigers have been as of late


----------



## Kyle2154

joedizzlempls said:


> alright so joe disagrees on 2 games, danny disagrees on 5, we'll compare records for kicks when the night is over...
> 
> lol, I know, but Robertson can fall apart, I have been nervous about this series for awhile.
> 
> The next 12 out of 15 games for the Tigers are against either the Angels/Red Sox/Yankees


robertson can fall apart, but santana is notorious for it... at least robertson has the advantage of a sizzling lineup to provide ample run support. the angels can produce runs too, but not like the tigers have been as of late
[/quote]

Like I said, I sincerely hope I am wrong, I will be bitin' my nails all ball game. The Angels just took 2 out of 3 at Fenway though...that's just as impressive as the Tigers sweeping the Rangers.

Go Tigers!


----------



## Guest

Okay, here are the pitchers: http://mlb.mlb.com/news/probable_pitchers.jsp

Here are my picks

Angeles at *Detroit*
Yankees at *Cleveland*
Boston at *Tampa Bay*
*Minnesota* at Texas
*Toronto* at Kansas City
Baltimore at *White Sox*
*Oakland* at Seattle

So I changed my bottom two picks. I can't pick agianst Buehrle and Eveland looked untouchable against the Jays. The rest of the picks I will keep.


----------



## Kyle2154

Alright, now that ball games have started, I'll check back in about 3 hours...


----------



## Guest

Same here. See you boys later.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

twins/rangers should be a good game tonight, nick blackburn is pitching and he's been fun to watch so far this year. liriano got sent down today... thank god


----------



## Kyle2154

So we both went 3-3 on yesterday's picks Danny...White Sox postponed...agreeing with me cost ya Joe at 2-4

I would have liked to have been 0-6 with a Tigers win but oh well.

Tonights (April 26th) AL Games...

Baltimore @ *White Sox*
Angels @ *Detroit*
Yankees @ *Cleveland*
Baltimore @ *White Sox* (Game #2)
*Boston* @ Tampa Bay
*Toronto* @ Kansas City
*Minnesota* @ Texas
*Oakland* @ Seattle


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

last night was a crazy night in baseball... the twins game was nutty enough for me, justin morneau had 5 rbis in the first three innings, then nick blackburn gave up five runs in one inning so it was tied 5-5 all the way til the 10th... then we lost. after the game i watched baseball tonight and couldn't believe all the outcomes


----------



## Kyle2154

There were a lot of good games, at least looking at the scores. Detroit vs. The Angels was an excellent game, however I would have rathered it been a terrible game and have us win.

I am so worried about the Tigers this comming 2 weeks. Gallaraga's pitching is hot, lets hope it stays that way and they get a win today!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> There were a lot of good games, at least looking at the scores. Detroit vs. The Angels was an excellent game, however I would have rathered it been a terrible game and have us win.
> 
> I am so worried about the Tigers this comming 2 weeks. Gallaraga's pitching is hot, lets hope it stays that way and they get a win today!


well good luck man, i'm looking for a bit of redemption tonight as well


----------



## Kyle2154

Gladly the Tigers got back on the winning track today!

I didn't get to catch any of the game because of work. I hope the White Sox drop both today. Even if they do, damn Cleveland looks like they are starting to turn their season around. They have won 5 in a row now. Getting scary.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

damn, the ump in the tigers/angels game tonight has a huge strike zone... it might make for an interesting duel between weaver and verlander.


----------



## Nick G

angels are really good, and fun to watch as well.... weaver is NASTY.
glad they arent in the NL ill tell you that much.


----------



## Kyle2154

I was at the Game today. Granted from seats on the bullpen I can't really tell how precise a pitch is. However there was an awful lot of booing after pitches, more so then the norm.

All in all the loss just felt awful today. It felt like the Angels were going to beat us from the 2nd inning, before they even had any runs. We need this day off today (monday) before battling the Yanks.

At least Cleveland, Minnesota, and K.C. lost as well


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

after watching the entire game, that ump's strike zone was all over the damn place, probably one of the most inconsistent strike zones in recent memory


----------



## r1dermon

man, bostons injuries and illnesses are finally catching up with them...you can't drop consecutive games to the damn d-rays.


----------



## Guest

Somehow the DRays are beating Boston, Toronto and New York...but then losing to sub 500 teams.


----------



## Kyle2154

Anyone else want to see the Indians drop a 4th straight game today?

I'll be cheering for the Twins in about an hour and a half here. Anytime the White Sox lose, I'm happy.


----------



## VRM

DannyBoy17 said:


> Somehow the DRays are beating Boston, Toronto and New York...but then losing to sub 500 teams.


d rays always play our teams tough. i think they will have a decent year this year.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Anyone else want to see the Indians drop a 4th straight game today?
> 
> I'll be cheering for the Twins in about an hour and a half here. Anytime the White Sox lose, I'm happy.


twins take two straight from the white sox, hell yeah


----------



## ChilDawg

That's a cheap series sweep, but we'll take it...

My local news sports guy was chuckling as he was talking about Thome trying to stretch that double...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

haha, i got quite the kick out of that one... i'll take the wins as well, the games turned out much better than i thought they were going to, boof finally pitched a good game yesterday


----------



## Nick G

oliver perez got LIT UP yesterday.
when he finds his pace, he is good, but yesterday.... 7 runs in 1 2/3 innings, thats terrible.


----------



## Kyle2154

Man, I would just love to see the Tigers sweep the Yankees.

I know I love whenever they win, but I heard they haven't swept the Yankees in a 3 game series since the 1960's or something bizarre like that.


----------



## x-J-x

Kyle2154 said:


> Man, I would just love to see the Tigers sweep the Yankees.
> 
> I know I love whenever they win, but I heard they haven't swept the Yankees in a 3 game series since the 1960's or something bizarre like that.


Wish granted


----------



## Nick G

sportscenter said the last time the yankees got swept at home, Joe Girardi was 18 months old.
haha


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers are playing good ball. I think they are 12-5 in their last 17 games.

I thought it was going to take them 50 games to climb back to .500 after starting 0-7. They could do it by game 30, tonight!

It's time to go whip some Twin ass


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Tigers are playing good ball. I think they are 12-5 in their last 17 games.
> 
> I thought it was going to take them 50 games to climb back to .500 after starting 0-7. They could do it by game 30, tonight!
> 
> *It's time to go whip some Twin ass*


or not...


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> oliver perez got LIT UP yesterday.
> when he finds his pace, he is good, but yesterday.... 7 runs in 1 2/3 innings, thats terrible.


That was awful!!

I'm supprised he got that far out of wack, he has been doing pretty good this season..

It was a nice win tonight against the D Backs...

Amazing how well the game goes when you get HITS!!


----------



## Nick G

i agree bake, john maine was just good enough.
reyes was fun to watch tonight too, i cant believe your third base coach waved him in on that almost inside the park HR, but then again, reyes is fast as f*ck, so i guess it made sense, plus he was going for the cycle.
and church, oh my lord.. he is nasty dude, im going to wish you didnt have him in sept.
(hope i dont see this quoted in sept)

good game for you guys tonight.









and my phillies, gld burrel is doing so well now that his mansion is up for the renewal.
not sure how to feel about that, but im glad they won, stay on top.


----------



## [email protected]°

Yea, John Maine wasn't as sharp as he can be. The pitching needs the same pep talk the hitting got tonight...

Church continues to amaze me! I hated to lose Milledge (he is doing pretty good in Washington) but the addition of Church has paid off.

Nobody is really running away with the NL East and it's up for anyone to grab...

I think it is going to be that way all season and keep things quite interesting. The Mets, Phils, Braves, And Nats all have good teams because everyone is so streaky right now.

I think the Mets, and Phils are clearly the best teams in the division, but neither team is really firing on all cylinders.

If the Mets get it together on both the pitching and hitting fronts they could be like the 06 team that just dominated the NL East...


----------



## Nick G

charlie manuel gets his 500 win tonight!


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> charlie manuel gets his 500 win tonight!


How many more to go til he hits 500 ejections??

I love it when he goes crazy!!


----------



## Nick G

im not sure hahahaha, wonder if anyone keeps track of that kinda thing.
280 of his wins are with the phillies though, thats a good number, only like 3 good seasons but still, hope he sticks around.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

twins have won five straight with series sweeps against the white sox and the tigers... i am pretty happy right now


----------



## Kyle2154

I know...

Around here everyone was catching the fever again after sweeping the Yankees 3 straight at Yankee stadium and then we get swept by the Twins...Nothing against the Twins, just the last 6 games have everyone scratching their heads.

The AL central is just going to be really fun to watch this year. It looks like a bunch of average clubs battling it out.

At a combined record of 72-80 they have the worst record of any divsion in baseball. I just wonder who is going to come out of this mess.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

they still aren't playing all that great, everyone in the central has shown signs of being a great club, but that won't last. the white sox have officially fallen off, everything has gone down the toilet - the hitting, pitching, fielding, and even baserunning. the indians are just burying themselves even deeper, sabathia just plain blows and travis hafner has people thinkin that his good days are behind him, the rest of the team isn't doin much better. kansas city is.... well, kansas city. detroit is gonna do better, especially with rondey and zumaya coming back to their bullpen, i think they just hit another small road bump this last weekend. the twins are probably gonna swing like we have been all season, we play a few great games and then we play a few horrible games... there just doesn't seem to be any middle ground, one game we score ten runs and give up nothing and the next, we don't score anything and we give up ten runs, it's like a rollercoaster.


----------



## Kyle2154

All 3 teams that played yesterday from the AL central lost, what a shocker!

Chicago falling off, and fast, is the only good thing the Tigers have going this week. The Twins could really capitalize this month.


----------



## Kyle2154

No new posts in this thread in a week!?

The Twins are really starting to capitalize though, taking 2 straight against Boston to go 3 games over .500 and 1.5 up in the AL Central.

They have also leap frogged 5 teams in scoring this year, which is probably the biggest reason for the good playing.

Congrats Joe

The Tigers, with the 2nd worst record in the AL, are scaring me. They HAVE to win the series at KC the next 3 days.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah man, takin 3 out 4 from boston has shown alot of people that the twins are alot better than people have been giving them credit for. we've got a really good offensive combination of great speed and decent power that is really working in our favor right now. our starting pitchers are young and inexperienced, but livan has done a good job of leading the staff and i think the younger guys are improving with every outing, plus our bullpen is top notch (i'm a little pissed about neshek bein out for the season though).

seriously tho man, what the hell is going on with the tigers? i've seen a few of their games and it's getting ridiculous, they just can't seem to get anything right. i'm not tryin to bash your team or anything, i'm sure you're just as confused as i am and probably very frustrated.


----------



## ChilDawg

The Twins rarely win a division in May, but that's looking more like a possibility with each passing series...watching the ChiSox and Tigers fade away has made it seem like there's a chance.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ChilDawg said:


> The Twins rarely win a division in May, but that's looking more like a possibility with each passing series...watching the ChiSox and Tigers fade away has made it seem like there's a chance.


i tell ya, it feels pretty damn good to be a twins fan right now, doesn't it? especially with the low expectations that everyone had before the season started.

i'm really enjoying watching carlos gomez get better with each series... i couldn't believe that he had the plate dicipline (something he obviously needs to work on) the other night to take a walk in the ninth inning, which helped set up the come-from-behind win. he does need to do something about his wild swinging with a two-strike count tho, the scouting reports are definitely out there to throw him a breaking ball with two strikes and it's been working very well so far for the other team


----------



## Kyle2154

The AL central, though probably the weakest division in all of baseball, really is the most fascinating. I mean, no one has a clue who is going to come out of this division, and one of these teams is headed to the playoffs.

I would have to guess that either the Indians, White Sox or Tigers is going to catch on fire, and it is going to be sick. The Twins just need to pile it on really deep right now.

There is a ton to worry about as a Tigers fan. We could very well end up 4th in the division this year. We just know that Cleveland is going to start winning, and the Twins are just playing solid, decent baseball.

The season is already 25% over...it's not early anymore...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

at this point, i really don't see the white sox catching fire, i think they have already played their best baseball this season, they have an aging lineup and i am starting to get the feeling that there is gonna be a major overhaul in that organization this offseason.

cleveland could really go either way at this point, cliff lee is really the only bright spot in that organization so far this season, neither sabathia nor carmona have found their control yet and at this point, the damage has been done, and travis hafner, well... i really don't know what the hell is going on there.

the twins are playing great ball right now, especially considering what we're working with, i would definitely say that we are playing above the decent level at this point and scott baker is still on the dl and liriano is still in rochester. morneau, monroe, and young have all started producing within the last couple weeks, gomez is getting good in a hurry, and liriano is improving with each start in rochester, i'd say their best play is still in front of them.

the tigers are gonna snap out of this funk at some point, i think everyone knows that, the only question is how deep in it will they be when they finally start playing and winning games like they should be right now?


----------



## Kyle2154

I cringe everytime I hear Craig Monroe hit another homerun. The Tigers need a left fielder, and if Joyce ends up being a fluke, which he hit another homer tonight, we still need one. I liked Craig Monroe, I can still remember watching him smack a homerun over my head in Game #1 of the 2006 World Series. If we hadn't traded Craig, we would have never went threw the mess that Joque Jones became. He was my favorite player in all honesty.

The AL central race is certainly far from over. Like I said before, the only team I feel comfortable ruling out is KC, though they could end up making me look like a fool. I hope your right about the CWS, as we would all feel better if this was just a three horse race.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> I cringe everytime I hear Craig Monroe hit another homerun. The Tigers need a left fielder, and if Joyce ends up being a fluke, which he hit another homer tonight, we still need one. I liked Craig Monroe, I can still remember watching him smack a homerun over my head in Game #1 of the 2006 World Series. If we hadn't traded Craig, we would have never went threw the mess that Joque Jones became. He was my favorite player in all honesty.
> 
> The AL central race is certainly far from over. Like I said before, the only team I feel comfortable ruling out is KC, though they could end up making me look like a fool. *I hope your right about the CWS, as we would all feel better if this was just a three horse race.
> *


i'll drink to that...


----------



## Kyle2154

Selected Picks Tonight:

Boston @ *Baltimore*
*Oakland* @ Cleveland
*Detroit* @ Kansas City
*Toronto* @ Minnesota
*CWS* @ LAA

Going out on a limb for some away teams and upsets tonight...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i'll make my al central calls for tonight...

Detroit @ *Kansas City -- *Verlander is pitching tonight, although tonight may be the night where he snaps out of it.
*Oakland* @ Cleveland -- This could go either way, it really depends on whether Blanton or Sabathia has a decent night.
Toronto @ *Minnesota -- *Also a toss-up, but I have a feeling there will be alot of runs scored tonight with Bonser and Halladay pitching.
CWS @ *LAA -- *Lackey is making his season debut tonight, I'm under the impression that he'll have a good night.


----------



## Nick G

hell yeah phillies game on ESPN tonight
go Phils!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Nick G said:


> hell yeah phillies game on ESPN tonight
> go Phils!


i'll definitely be watching as much of that one as i possibly can, i don't get the chance to watch them play very often, so i take advantage of the opportunity when it comes


----------



## Nick G

hell yeah. 
igotta do water changes, so ill probably listen to the first half, then watch the second half


----------



## r1dermon

22 rows from the batters box, in-line with the on-deck circle, lester no-hits the royals...fenway goes loco, best fenway atmosphere ever!


----------



## Kyle2154

Even more startling then the Indians losing 6 straight would have to be the White Sox winning 8 straight.

I got a Miguel Cabrera Batting Practice homerun ball on Tuesday, and Granderson, Galarraga, and Bobby Seay all threw me balls during BP on Thursday. It pays to get to the park 2 hours early sometimes. That was a fun series, Tigers score 30 runs in 3 games.

Joe, any thoughts on the AL central? The White Sox winning eight straight has me a little concerned, but I would rather them sweep the Indians then the other way around, regardless of standings this early. Twins don't play to hot on the road, I'm hoping this holds true this weekend.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

the central has been nuts the past couple weeks, that's all i can really say at this point, haha


----------



## Nick G

damn, Bake... whats up with your mets. they just dont make it easy for themselves... so much talent on the team and still have trouble keeping a lead, or winning a game.


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> damn, Bake... whats up with your mets. they just dont make it easy for themselves... so much talent on the team and still have trouble keeping a lead, or winning a game.


Welcome to New York baseball 2008.


----------



## Nick G

true. good thing im not a NY baseball fan!
its just all i hear about all the time.


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> true. good thing im not a NY baseball fan!
> its just all i hear about all the time.


Thats how it is when you live near one of the greatest cities in the world.


----------



## Kyle2154

The Tigers game today was insane!

Everyone in the crowd was going nuts, everyone slappin' hands and having a great time. The enviornment was great. They flashed the Wings game up on the jumbo tron. They kept highlighting the Red Wings and Pistons...and Detroit's overall dominance. ESPN has been talking about the sports in Detroit all day.

Magglio hits 2 out, has 6 RBI's and the Tigers put up 19 runs in 5 innings...scary...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

most of those runs came off of boof bonser, to say that it's scary to start a game and dominate against him is reaching a bit

i hope you're talking about detroit's dominance when looked at only within the last 12 hours


----------



## Kyle2154

I thought only 9 of the runs came off of him, with the other 10 coming off of the bull pen?

The Red Wings have been dominating all year, and the Pistons are a good, solid basketball team. Hopefully the Tigers will turn things around and 2008 will be one of Detroit's better sports years.

I really hope Verlander gets a quality start today. 2-7 really doesn't do him any justice.

On a different topic, anyone got any BP Balls/Game Balls this year? I've got 4 this year, all batting practice, a Homer from Cabrera, and then Granderson, Galarraga, and Bobby Seay all threw me one. I've been to 7 games, but only 2 of them I showed up early with the intent of trying for BP balls, the rest I just showed up at game time.


----------



## Nick G

yeah, i do enjoy the media coverage, some of the radio stations are interesting, just not my team. 
wonder if willy gets fired tomorrow.


----------



## Kyle2154

Twins went up 3-5 on the season on us today.

Only thing good about the game was the fact that a Twin threw me an official major league ball during BP. Making it my fifth BP ball, and first one that was actually used in a game at some point this season.

I noticed S.D. and Cincinnati are in the Top of the 18th, WTF?!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Twins went up 3-5 on the season on us today.
> 
> Only thing good about the game was the fact that a Twin threw me an official major league ball during BP. Making it my fifth BP ball, and first one that was actually used in a game at some point this season.
> 
> I noticed S.D. and Cincinnati are in the Top of the 18th, WTF?!


haha, i just saw that too, except now they're in the bottom of the 18th, can't wait to see the highlights when the game is over


----------



## SERRAPYGO

My Brewers suck, suck SUUUUCCCKKK!! I blame Nedley Yost, Mike Maddux and the rest of the coaching staff. Bastards!!!


----------



## Nick G

phillies score 20 runs.
DAMN. 
utley has 6 RBIs... they bat around THREE times.
sweet.


----------



## Kyle2154

Utley is scary good, people around Detroit don't even try to claim that Polanco is the best 2nd baseman in MLB. Even with his 150+ game errorless streak and finishing 3rd in batting last year, we know he falls short of Utley.

I think he is the one who replaced Polanco out there...


----------



## Nick G

i believe you are right. Polanco was only here for a year though if memory serves me correctly.


----------



## [email protected]°

My team is in the shitter!!!

But I did get to watch them lose and chat with Darryl Strawberry!!!

I really do have a dam good job!!!


----------



## Nick G

phillies blast the marlins and are in first place!


----------



## mdmedicine

Bake at 98.6° said:


> My team is in the shitter!!!
> 
> But I did get to watch them lose and chat with Darryl Strawberry!!!
> 
> I really do have a dam good job!!!


That's cool Bake....what do you do again?


----------



## Kyle2154

Kansas City is such a bad baseball club right now. Losing 12 in a row is ridiculous, regardless...I am really worried about the White Sox, they are playing very well. The Indians are far better then their record shows, they have scored 20 more runs then they've given up and sit 4 games back of .500. I don't know about the Twins right now, they are still, like the Tigers, in a deficit as far as runs against/for go, and haven't had great pitching.

I guess I'm the typical guy, unwilling to give the Twins the respect they deserve, but this has been a crummy season for me, I'm bitter...

Tigers win another one tonight though!!! 7 runs in the first inning, and Cabrera had 3 hits...hey it's a start!


----------



## [email protected]°

mdmedicine said:


> My team is in the shitter!!!
> 
> But I did get to watch them lose and chat with Darryl Strawberry!!!
> 
> I really do have a dam good job!!!


That's cool Bake....what do you do again?
[/quote]

Broadcast Engineer for Sportsnet New York (SNY) The Mets cable network...

Tonight sucked, but they did play hard which is what they need to do...

The 2 nights before were GREAT!! Too bad it took the bench to wake up the daily players, but at least they got the message!!


----------



## notaverage

damn what does everyone have something better to do then sit on the computer at 430 in the morning?
Im bored and cuting this thread up.


----------



## mdmedicine

Bake at 98.6° said:


> My team is in the shitter!!!
> 
> But I did get to watch them lose and chat with Darryl Strawberry!!!
> 
> I really do have a dam good job!!!


That's cool Bake....what do you do again?
[/quote]

Broadcast Engineer for Sportsnet New York (SNY) The Mets cable network...

Tonight sucked, but they did play hard which is what they need to do...

The 2 nights before were GREAT!! Too bad it took the bench to wake up the daily players, but at least they got the message!!
[/quote]

I live in MA but I fly down to NJ 3 times/week for work. I started liking the Mets because a lot of Mets fans at work hate the Yankers and thus, support the Red Sox. I feel like I have a National League team now. Cool job!


----------



## Guest

Jays look like they are doing well, finally.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Kansas City is such a bad baseball club right now. Losing 12 in a row is ridiculous, regardless...I am really worried about the White Sox, they are playing very well. The Indians are far better then their record shows, they have scored 20 more runs then they've given up and sit 4 games back of .500. I don't know about the Twins right now, they are still, like the Tigers, in a deficit as far as runs against/for go, and haven't had great pitching.
> 
> I guess I'm the typical guy, unwilling to give the Twins the respect they deserve, but this has been a crummy season for me, I'm bitter...
> 
> Tigers win another one tonight though!!! 7 runs in the first inning, and Cabrera had 3 hits...hey it's a start!


i'm not quite ready to hand it over to chicago yet, i'm still sticking with my prediction of a second half collapse... but who knows, the central has been nuts this year


----------



## Kyle2154

If Cleveland/Detroit/KC keep playing as bad as they are, they are going to be giving the White Sox victories. I am so frustrated as a Tigers fan...I don't know if you've heard the statistics, but in all of '07 the Tigers were only shut-out 3 times. This year the Tigers have already been shut-out 8 times. Only the Tigers can score 7 runs in the 1st inning on Friday, and then not score another run the next 17 innings, and that streak is still alive...

I don't think we'll know anything until the all-star break. Whether Chicago is for real...or if any team is going to step up and challenge.


----------



## Kyle2154

Good day to be a Twins or Tigers fan eh Joe?









Cleveland droppin' 2 straight to K.C. has me glowing right now; Hopefully this is a sign of whats to come. With the CWS droppin' 3 straight things are starting to look up for both of us.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Good day to be a Twins or Tigers fan eh Joe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland droppin' 2 straight to K.C. has me glowing right now; Hopefully this is a sign of whats to come. *With the CWS droppin' 3 straight things are starting to look up for both of us.
> *


that's definitely something i could get used to...

haha, i do have to say tho, i was a bit surprised that kc beat cleveland twice, kc is just plain terrible and i thought cleveland was better than that... oh well, i'll take it


----------



## [email protected]°

mdmedicine said:


> My team is in the shitter!!!
> 
> But I did get to watch them lose and chat with Darryl Strawberry!!!
> 
> I really do have a dam good job!!!


That's cool Bake....what do you do again?
[/quote]

Broadcast Engineer for Sportsnet New York (SNY) The Mets cable network...

Tonight sucked, but they did play hard which is what they need to do...

The 2 nights before were GREAT!! Too bad it took the bench to wake up the daily players, but at least they got the message!!
[/quote]

I live in MA but I fly down to NJ 3 times/week for work. I started liking the Mets because a lot of Mets fans at work hate the Yankers and thus, support the Red Sox. I feel like I have a National League team now. Cool job!
[/quote]

COOL!!

It's nice to have another fan!!

It's been a good week for us, We are finally playing like the team we are!!

Do you ever catch any of our shows or games on SNY? We also do a couple news and debate shows live everyday, and we have a new game show called Beer Money that is starting to really take off...


----------



## Kyle2154

Pedro's back tonight and Joba gets his first start...

I like Joba a lot, granted his start tonight wasn't exactly great. He is only 22, throws the ball 101 mph, struggles a little with control, but maintains a low ERA, makes the league minimum at 390K, and is very intense.

Pedro has still got it. He's getting up there, and I am thinking he is probably going to get hurt again by the end of this year, but when he's healthy he can pitch.

The Tigers are bad, real bad, like, Kansas City bad; I don't want to make any more assumptions about where they will finish, but Minnesota, Cleveland and the Sox are all much better then them as of now. It is not any one thing. Everyone points at the batting, or the pitching, or the mental mistakes, or the closers, but the Tigers have just been sub-par in all of these categories, and that is translating into a terrible ball club.

- The Tigers have more losses already then they did at the all-star break the last 2 years.
- 4 walkoff losses in the last 8 games.
- 4-9 in 1 run games.
- Have been shut out an astonishing, literally astonishing, 9 times.

I don't care if they win tonight or not, I haven't thrown in the towel yet, but I do have it cocked and ready.


----------



## [email protected]°

Pedro was great once he got loose...

I just wish we weren't playing in SF tonight.

We are still in our post game show, then we have another 30 minute show after that and it's already almost 2am...


----------



## Nick G

damn, i forgot pedro was on the mound last night, i woulda watched him, he is NASTY when he is throwning strikes. makes me feel sorry for the hitters.
phillies won, marlins lost, thats good.


----------



## mdmedicine

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Pedro was great once he got loose...
> 
> I just wish we weren't playing in SF tonight.
> 
> We are still in our post game show, then we have another 30 minute show after that and it's already almost 2am...


Pedro is much loved in Boston...although the failure to match the Mets offer is looking better and better every year.


----------



## Kyle2154

Joe, are you thinking the White Sox are going to win the central yet?

If the Tigers are out of it, then the Indians must be pretty damn close to out of it too. If the Twins are going to take the central, this is as good a year as any to make it happen.


----------



## mdmedicine

June 5, 2008 | 11:42 PM
*Rock 'Em Sock 'Em
Red Sox Roll*







(AP Photo)
*The Sox and Rays Go At It, Again
Coco Charges the Mound After Shields Goes Thigh Hunting

*I charged the mound. I feigned it like I was going to go to first base, just to get Navarro off me a little bit, and just charged the mound," Crisp said. "He tried to hit me with a haymaker. He missed. I threw a punch. I pretty much missed. And the rest, went down to the ground&#8230; like the scratches on my face were people trying to scratch like we were playing football or something, like little girls, trying to scratch out my eyes. I move one hand down, scratch me right here [points to scratch to the right of his nose]. "

"After that, people were trying to pull my hair like little girls. Instead of throwing some real punches or something like that..." _-- 6.5.08, Coco Crisp, to reporters after the brawl game_








(BDD Photo Illustration / Richard Goldrich)


----------



## MONGO 

I hate Coco Crisp.. such a f*ckin skell.


----------



## mdmedicine

RockinTimbz said:


> I hate Coco Crisp.. such a f*ckin skell.


I am glad you have something to motivate you while your team continues to suck the ass of the AL East.


----------



## Nick G

mdmedicine said:


> I hate Coco Crisp.. such a f*ckin skell.


*I am glad you have something to motivate you while your team continues to suck the ass of the AL East.*
[/quote]









ouch.


----------



## mdmedicine

I hope Varitek gets another opportunity to bitch slap Mr. April (Ms. October) one more time.


----------



## MONGO 

Nick G said:


> I hate Coco Crisp.. such a f*ckin skell.


*I am glad you have something to motivate you while your team continues to suck the ass of the AL East.*
[/quote]









ouch.
[/quote]
Enjoy your few years on top because it wont last... the Yankees can afford a few off years. Dont think because you have 2 WS rings you are the best thing since sliced bread.

I cant wait until the end of the year when we dominate you guys just like we did to the Patriots. Just keep suckin each other off until then.


----------



## mdmedicine

RockinTimbz said:


> I hate Coco Crisp.. such a f*ckin skell.


*I am glad you have something to motivate you while your team continues to suck the ass of the AL East.*
[/quote]









ouch.
[/quote]
Enjoy your few years on top because it wont last... the Yankees can afford a few off years. Dont think because you have 2 WS rings you are the best thing since sliced bread.

I cant wait until the end of the year when we dominate you guys just like we did to the Patriots. Just keep suckin each other off until then.
[/quote]


----------



## Nick G

phillies have a big series coming up against the braves this weekend. im thinking about getting MLB TV .. that internet thing where you can watch all the games.... anyone have any experience with that?
its tough to miss all my games, and the whole season for that thing is only 90 bucks, seems stupid not to get it, even so far into the season.


----------



## MONGO 

mdmedicine said:


> I hate Coco Crisp.. such a f*ckin skell.


*I am glad you have something to motivate you while your team continues to suck the ass of the AL East.*
[/quote]









ouch.
[/quote]
Enjoy your few years on top because it wont last... the Yankees can afford a few off years. Dont think because you have 2 WS rings you are the best thing since sliced bread.

I cant wait until the end of the year when we dominate you guys just like we did to the Patriots. Just keep suckin each other off until then.
[/quote]









[/quote]
Photoshop... move along nothing to see here.


----------



## Nick G

haha^^^ other than the pitcher droppin the ball


----------



## Kyle2154

This thread is evloving back into Red Sox and Yankees hatred/bragging.

As mentioned 2 months ago, the Red Sox are far superior as of late; It's not even close. Yes, Yes, the Packers won the first two superbowls, the Steelers won a bunch too, and the Yankees used to be good, but who cares, stop living in the past. Couple more rings in the next 4-5 years and people will be talking dynasty about the Red Sox.


----------



## MONGO 

Red Sox dynasty <









I hope to buy the book someday along with...


----------



## Kyle2154

Yeah, the Patriots suck too, winning 3 out of 4, how terrible, couldn't even close the deal on 19-0. Let's not forget it is only a funny story, 18-1, because the Patriots were supposed to seal the deal as the greatest team of all time.

And yes, if the Red Sox win a couple more in the next six years, they will be talking dynasty.


----------



## Nick G

i thought this was MLB thread? not Ny vs Boston, and not the NFL thread.
maybe we can make that another thread.


----------



## Kyle2154

Really who brought up the patriots?


----------



## x-J-x

RockinTimbz said:


> Red Sox dynasty <
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to buy the book someday along with...


Keep talking trash...your team ain't gonna dig themselves out of that hole anytime soon....


----------



## MONGO 

I never made it a NY vs Boston thread... but now it is im not going to stop until I get banned. Im done with people talking all the sh*t they want and then when they get sh*t thrown on them they say stop derailing the thread.

and we all know that Red Sox fan = Patriot fan... at least since the beginning of this decade because you are all bandwagoners.


----------



## Kyle2154

Um...Nick G was the one who got all mad about this getting de-railed. I could care less, it's a conversation.

I pointed out that you brought up the Patriots because I didn't want to look like the one who de-railed.


----------



## Kyle2154

The White Sox are on an absolute roll...

> 35-26
> 21-10 in the last 31 games
> 4th best record in the AL
> 55 run scoring surplus, the widest margin in the AL.
> Best Team in the AL?

The White Sox do have the 5th highest payroll in MLB and it is starting to show. I am really starting to worry, granted as a Tigers fan, in any other division we would not be 95% out of it, we would be 100% out of it. I keep hoping your prediction of the late season collapse for the White Sox is going to come through Joe...


----------



## VRM

RockinTimbz said:


> I never made it a NY vs Boston thread... but now it is im not going to stop until I get banned. Im done with people talking all the sh*t they want and then when they get sh*t thrown on them they say stop derailing the thread.
> 
> and we all know that Red Sox fan = Patriot fan... at least since the beginning of this decade because you are all bandwagoners.


what did i miss? i hate the patriots,and every other boston team except for the bosox. i have been a fan for 30+ years . as far as a yankees redsox thread i disagree totally. i think the best rivalry in baseball is boston vs. yankees,but there are some great teams playing today in the al. detriot has not gelled yet when they do they will be devestating in the al. whitesox are getting lucky and will drop the to side of the road with ozzie derailing the team with more b.s spoutings!!! detriot will take that division . oakland ,and the angels are doing awsome also. tampa has got a great thing going this year,and as a die hard bosox fan i would not be upset if the rays made it to the series. rocktimbz i think you are fun guy to debate with and the yankees have a never say quit attitude,and i am still waiting for thier surge to the playoffs. everyone has to quit having a my dick is bigger than yours attitude enjoy the sport for all of it's rivalry this is not a sausage fest for the pink team. now lets quit with the banning talk and make up and kiss dammit!!


----------



## Nick G

Kyle2154 said:


> Um...Nick G was the one who got all mad about this getting de-railed. I could care less, it's a conversation.


i wasnt mad, its just the same boring thing that happens all the time, bickering btw boston and NY. it just gets tiring, but whatever, if you guys are the only ones posting then have at it. im just saying there is a ton of other teams (like my phils who won three against the braves this weekend) but if noone else posts about their teams then go for it.


----------



## mdmedicine

*50 reason's why the Yankees suck
*50 Reasons why the Yankees Suck

1. George Steinbrenner owns the team. This is a man with the warmth of Pat Buchanan, the patience of Ross Perot, and the credibility of O.J. Simpson.
2. The Yankees honored a truant, Jeffrey Maier, whose interference transformed an out into a series-turning Yankee home run in the 1996 playoffs. 
3. Yankee hype resulted in Joe Gordon winning the 1942 MVP award over Triple Crown winner Ted Williams. The "Splendid Splinter" led the American League in six offensive categories; Gordon led in one, most strikeouts.
4. Joe DiMaggio's 56-game hitting streak in 1941 is considered the record in baseball. Why is excellence over two months better than excellence over a season? (DiMaggio had 193 hits that season, sixty-four short of George Sisler's major league record.) 
5. They make you envious. Their General Manager is thirty-three years old. Derek Jeter dated Mariah Carey. Joe Torre has spent forty years in baseball. Steinbrenner did not have to go to jail following his felony conviction.
6. The Yankees retired Reggie Jackson's and Billy Martin's numbers. These two played a combined twelve seasons for the Yankees and hit .261.
7. Yankee fans are impossible to like. More than three decades ago, Roger Angell described them as "overdressed, uncomprehending autumn arrivistes." Today we would describe them as front-running boors.
8. Bucky Bleeping Dent, Red Sox killer and ersatz Yankee manager. In the worst-ever made-for-television movie, Dent played a football player who fell in love with a Dallas Cowboy cheerleader.
9. Their dynasty began because the Red Sox owner, Harry Bleeping Frazee, needed money to finance his theatrical ventures. We are not talking about hard work by the Yankees; this was Dumb Luck I.
10. Just before the end of the 1920 season, the Chicago White Sox were a better team with a brighter future than the Yankees. By the end of that season, the Sox were a shell of a great team. Eight of their stars were on their way to lifetime bans as a result of throwing the 1919 World Series. This was Dumb Luck II in establishing the Yankee dynasty.
11. After Mel Allen (whom the Yankees fired), their best known broadcaster is Phil "Holy Cow" Rizzuto. His biases would have earned him the nickname "Homer" but for the fact he hit only thirty-eight four-baggers during his thirteen-year major league career. 
12. Role models like convicted felons Darryl Strawberry and Steve Howe have played for the Yankees.
13. As a Yankee, Don Zimmer has evolved from "the Gerbil" to a Grand Old Man. 
14. The Yankees are living in the past. They have won five World Series since 1962. Over the same period, the Montreal Canadiens have won twelve titles, and the Boston Celtics have won eleven.
15. The Reggie! Bar was as hard to stomach as its namesake.
16. Steinbrenner, who was banned from baseball for life, got reinstated after three years. We hope whoever made this decision never gets on the Unabomber's parole board.
17. Yankee hype resulted in Joe DiMaggio winning the 1947 MVP award over Triple Crown winner Ted Williams.
18. Roger Maris, who had three great seasons, had his number retired. Are the Reds going to retire George Foster's number?
19. Yankee reliever Sparky Lyle wrote The Bronx Zoo, a 300-page whine about how tough life is when you're earning a large salary for pitching for a World Series winner. 
20. Yankee tragedies are supposed to consume the nation. After Thurman "I won seven fewer Gold Gloves than Johnny Bench" Munson's plane went down, the Yankee faithful wanted the waiting period for Munson's Hall of Fame election waived. Tony Conigliaro, whose life was more tragic than Munson's, and who hit more home runs in far fewer at bats than Munson did, is forgotten outside of Boston. 
21. Two words: Jim Leyritz 
22. After the 1976 Yankees won the franchise's first pennant in twelve years, they were swept by the Reds in the World Series. Steinbrenner complained of how this loss to the greatest team since the end of World War II was a "personal humiliation."
23. The Kansas City A's were effectively a Yankee farm club. (Would you believe they sent Roger Maris to the Yankees for four spare parts?)
24. The Babe Ruth Story might be the worst sports movie ever made.
25. Howard Cosell rhapsodized about Mickey "the CAT-a-lyst" Rivers, Reg-GER-oo, and Chris "the Silent One" Chambliss when the Yankees were on Monday Night Baseball in the 1970's.
26. ABC called it Monday Night Baseball, but in practice it was The Yankee Game of the Week.
27. Above-average feats by ordinary Yankees make magazine covers.
28. Thanks to Yankee fans, Chris Chambliss's trip around the bases after his 1976 pennant-winning home run was more of an adventure than getting out of Saigon.
29. Steinbrenner, who has the Mona Lisa of ballparks, has demanded that New York City build him a paint-by-the-numbers stadium with luxury boxes.
30. Larry McPhail, the Steinbrenner of his time, made it impossible for Hall of Famers Joe McCarthy and Bill Dickey to manage the Yankees.
31. Steinbrenner and five-time Yankee manager Billy Martin made up and broke up more frequently than temperamental high school sweethearts.
32. A Yankee fan's contribution to baseball chat rooms is limited to "Red Sox suck" and "1918."
33. The Yankees exiled their greatest legend, Babe Ruth, to the 38-115 Boston Braves. They let stars like Frank Colman and Roy Weatherly wear Ruth's #3 before retiring it.
34. Yankee co-owner Del "Mr. Baseball" Webb
35. Yankee General Manager George "Chuckles" Weiss
36. Yankee backup catcher Charlie Silvera played in 227 major league games and one World Series game. Somehow, he was on six World Series winners, while Ty Cobb was on none. 
37. Bill Mazeroski got the key hit in three Pirate wins, hit the World Series-winning home run, batted .320 and watched Yankee Bobby Richardson get named the MVP of the 1960 World Series.
38. Either the Yankees of the 1960's were a cliquish gang who slammed windows on kids wanting autographs as described in Jim Bouton's Ball Four, or...
39. Bouton is a liar, in which case the Yankees issued a paycheck to a big-mouthed malcontent who had a 4-15 record in 1965.
40. Joe DiMaggio was voted baseball's "Greatest Living Player" largely because that noted baseball expert, Paul Simon, wrote a line in "Mrs. Robinson" about him. 
41. Free enterprise is free enterprise, but there is something terribly wrong when Luis Tiant is pictured in a Yankee uniform, holding a hot dog and saying "It is great to be with a winner." I blame the Yankees.
42. Wally Pipp could not play with a headache.
43. In the 1930's and 1940's, the Yankees would not allow radio broadcasts of their games. 
44. You had to cheer for someone in the Billy Martin-Ed Whitson fight.
45. Shane Spencer had a few great weeks and the New York media compared the start of his career to those of various Hall of Famers. Earth to Spencer fans: baseball is a game of streaks. Hurricane Hazle, after a six-game major league career with the Reds, hit .403 in forty-one games for the '57 Braves. Within a year the twenty-eight-year-old was gone from the major leagues. 
46. No matter how often I remind myself that he has a family and probably visits sick kids in hospitals, I cannot like Tino Martinez.
47. The Yankees have helped cause the exorbitant salaries in baseball. Bernie Williams makes over million a year. What does this make Chipper Jones or Alex Rodriguez worth? Can I buy a ticket on the installment plan?
48. Ron Blomberg was baseball's first designated hitter. There is something preternatural about a Yankee holding the distinction of introducing an odious concept.
49. Jerry Coleman, whose malapropisms ("Folkers is throwing up in the bullpen") as a Padres announcer are legendary, is a former Yankee. 
50. Hillary Clinton, who knows less about baseball than she knows about the upstate New York town of Glens Falls, claims to be a lifelong Yankee fan.
Aquired from: http://yankeehater.com


----------



## Kyle2154

I am not seeing this late season White Sox collapse you guys are predicting, sonic & Joe, they just finished up a 8 game winning streak a week or so ago, and now are on a 6 game roll. They have given up the fewest runs not just in the AL, but in MLB. And have you seen the park they play in? It is not exactly pitcher friendly. I can't knock 'em when they're on pace to win 94 games.

Philly is looking more and more concrete as the EAST winner in the NL this year. Just a solid team from top to bottom, great offense, good defense, good pitching...


----------



## VRM

mdmedicine said:


> *50 reason's why the Yankees suck
> *50 Reasons why the Yankees Suck
> 
> 1. George Steinbrenner owns the team. This is a man with the warmth of Pat Buchanan, the patience of Ross Perot, and the credibility of O.J. Simpson.
> 2. The Yankees honored a truant, Jeffrey Maier, whose interference transformed an out into a series-turning Yankee home run in the 1996 playoffs.
> 3. Yankee hype resulted in Joe Gordon winning the 1942 MVP award over Triple Crown winner Ted Williams. The "Splendid Splinter" led the American League in six offensive categories; Gordon led in one, most strikeouts.
> 4. Joe DiMaggio's 56-game hitting streak in 1941 is considered the record in baseball. Why is excellence over two months better than excellence over a season? (DiMaggio had 193 hits that season, sixty-four short of George Sisler's major league record.)
> 5. They make you envious. Their General Manager is thirty-three years old. Derek Jeter dated Mariah Carey. Joe Torre has spent forty years in baseball. Steinbrenner did not have to go to jail following his felony conviction.
> 6. The Yankees retired Reggie Jackson's and Billy Martin's numbers. These two played a combined twelve seasons for the Yankees and hit .261.
> 7. Yankee fans are impossible to like. More than three decades ago, Roger Angell described them as "overdressed, uncomprehending autumn arrivistes." Today we would describe them as front-running boors.
> 8. Bucky Bleeping Dent, Red Sox killer and ersatz Yankee manager. In the worst-ever made-for-television movie, Dent played a football player who fell in love with a Dallas Cowboy cheerleader.
> 9. Their dynasty began because the Red Sox owner, Harry Bleeping Frazee, needed money to finance his theatrical ventures. We are not talking about hard work by the Yankees; this was Dumb Luck I.
> 10. Just before the end of the 1920 season, the Chicago White Sox were a better team with a brighter future than the Yankees. By the end of that season, the Sox were a shell of a great team. Eight of their stars were on their way to lifetime bans as a result of throwing the 1919 World Series. This was Dumb Luck II in establishing the Yankee dynasty.
> 11. After Mel Allen (whom the Yankees fired), their best known broadcaster is Phil "Holy Cow" Rizzuto. His biases would have earned him the nickname "Homer" but for the fact he hit only thirty-eight four-baggers during his thirteen-year major league career.
> 12. Role models like convicted felons Darryl Strawberry and Steve Howe have played for the Yankees.
> 13. As a Yankee, Don Zimmer has evolved from "the Gerbil" to a Grand Old Man.
> 14. The Yankees are living in the past. They have won five World Series since 1962. Over the same period, the Montreal Canadiens have won twelve titles, and the Boston Celtics have won eleven.
> 15. The Reggie! Bar was as hard to stomach as its namesake.
> 16. Steinbrenner, who was banned from baseball for life, got reinstated after three years. We hope whoever made this decision never gets on the Unabomber's parole board.
> 17. Yankee hype resulted in Joe DiMaggio winning the 1947 MVP award over Triple Crown winner Ted Williams.
> 18. Roger Maris, who had three great seasons, had his number retired. Are the Reds going to retire George Foster's number?
> 19. Yankee reliever Sparky Lyle wrote The Bronx Zoo, a 300-page whine about how tough life is when you're earning a large salary for pitching for a World Series winner.
> 20. Yankee tragedies are supposed to consume the nation. After Thurman "I won seven fewer Gold Gloves than Johnny Bench" Munson's plane went down, the Yankee faithful wanted the waiting period for Munson's Hall of Fame election waived. Tony Conigliaro, whose life was more tragic than Munson's, and who hit more home runs in far fewer at bats than Munson did, is forgotten outside of Boston.
> 21. Two words: Jim Leyritz
> 22. After the 1976 Yankees won the franchise's first pennant in twelve years, they were swept by the Reds in the World Series. Steinbrenner complained of how this loss to the greatest team since the end of World War II was a "personal humiliation."
> 23. The Kansas City A's were effectively a Yankee farm club. (Would you believe they sent Roger Maris to the Yankees for four spare parts?)
> 24. The Babe Ruth Story might be the worst sports movie ever made.
> 25. Howard Cosell rhapsodized about Mickey "the CAT-a-lyst" Rivers, Reg-GER-oo, and Chris "the Silent One" Chambliss when the Yankees were on Monday Night Baseball in the 1970's.
> 26. ABC called it Monday Night Baseball, but in practice it was The Yankee Game of the Week.
> 27. Above-average feats by ordinary Yankees make magazine covers.
> 28. Thanks to Yankee fans, Chris Chambliss's trip around the bases after his 1976 pennant-winning home run was more of an adventure than getting out of Saigon.
> 29. Steinbrenner, who has the Mona Lisa of ballparks, has demanded that New York City build him a paint-by-the-numbers stadium with luxury boxes.
> 30. Larry McPhail, the Steinbrenner of his time, made it impossible for Hall of Famers Joe McCarthy and Bill Dickey to manage the Yankees.
> 31. Steinbrenner and five-time Yankee manager Billy Martin made up and broke up more frequently than temperamental high school sweethearts.
> 32. A Yankee fan's contribution to baseball chat rooms is limited to "Red Sox suck" and "1918."
> 33. The Yankees exiled their greatest legend, Babe Ruth, to the 38-115 Boston Braves. They let stars like Frank Colman and Roy Weatherly wear Ruth's #3 before retiring it.
> 34. Yankee co-owner Del "Mr. Baseball" Webb
> 35. Yankee General Manager George "Chuckles" Weiss
> 36. Yankee backup catcher Charlie Silvera played in 227 major league games and one World Series game. Somehow, he was on six World Series winners, while Ty Cobb was on none.
> 37. Bill Mazeroski got the key hit in three Pirate wins, hit the World Series-winning home run, batted .320 and watched Yankee Bobby Richardson get named the MVP of the 1960 World Series.
> 38. Either the Yankees of the 1960's were a cliquish gang who slammed windows on kids wanting autographs as described in Jim Bouton's Ball Four, or...
> 39. Bouton is a liar, in which case the Yankees issued a paycheck to a big-mouthed malcontent who had a 4-15 record in 1965.
> 40. Joe DiMaggio was voted baseball's "Greatest Living Player" largely because that noted baseball expert, Paul Simon, wrote a line in "Mrs. Robinson" about him.
> 41. Free enterprise is free enterprise, but there is something terribly wrong when Luis Tiant is pictured in a Yankee uniform, holding a hot dog and saying "It is great to be with a winner." I blame the Yankees.
> 42. Wally Pipp could not play with a headache.
> 43. In the 1930's and 1940's, the Yankees would not allow radio broadcasts of their games.
> 44. You had to cheer for someone in the Billy Martin-Ed Whitson fight.
> 45. Shane Spencer had a few great weeks and the New York media compared the start of his career to those of various Hall of Famers. Earth to Spencer fans: baseball is a game of streaks. Hurricane Hazle, after a six-game major league career with the Reds, hit .403 in forty-one games for the '57 Braves. Within a year the twenty-eight-year-old was gone from the major leagues.
> 46. No matter how often I remind myself that he has a family and probably visits sick kids in hospitals, I cannot like Tino Martinez.
> 47. The Yankees have helped cause the exorbitant salaries in baseball. Bernie Williams makes over million a year. What does this make Chipper Jones or Alex Rodriguez worth? Can I buy a ticket on the installment plan?
> 48. Ron Blomberg was baseball's first designated hitter. There is something preternatural about a Yankee holding the distinction of introducing an odious concept.
> 49. Jerry Coleman, whose malapropisms ("Folkers is throwing up in the bullpen") as a Padres announcer are legendary, is a former Yankee.
> 50. Hillary Clinton, who knows less about baseball than she knows about the upstate New York town of Glens Falls, claims to be a lifelong Yankee fan.
> Aquired from: http://yankeehater.com


Dude i am a redsox fan and you piss me off!!! grow up


----------



## Nick G

what i dont get about the yankees, and im not trying to add fuel to this bickering, but the yankees need to stop letting the steinbrenners run the club. george is old as dirt, and his son (hal) doesnt know a fuggin thing about baseball. This whole Joba thing was such a circus. why did he make his first start in toronto? he should have been in the minors. he actually should stay the setup guy until they find someone to replace him in the bullpen. they say it was to keep pettite on regular rest, but i think thats a crock of sh*t. ill bet behind closed doors, cashman and girardi think its a crock of sh*t too. they only started the kid cus the owners wanted it. the steinbrenners want to get proved right about not getting santana, and they want to say "we told you so" as they send cashman packing to another team where he will build whomever into a formidable team. seems retarted to hire a GM, pay him, then do his job for him. then when damon says joba should have stayed in the pen, they say "do your job" maybe they should follow their own advice and sit in the luxury box, and watch.
dunno, im not a yankee fan, but it definately feels like their potential is hindered by upper management.


----------



## Kyle2154

I think Steinbrenner is a good owner, granted he may put his finger in too many things, but he wants to win, and he wants to win bad. He pays out the nose for these players and if they don't go all the way someone is on the way out.

Too many owners are out there looking for a profit and when attendance is dropping to 10,000 they are simply cutting payroll. The Yankees are baseball, and though not the best team, are more important to baseball then probably a dozen or so teams put together, it truely wouldn't be the same without them.


----------



## Nick G

^^i agree about them as a team, and the winning first thing, but i honestly think that if he stayed out of cashmans business and let cashman run the team, i think that they would be a better team.


----------



## mdmedicine

sonicrx said:


> *50 reason's why the Yankees suck
> *50 Reasons why the Yankees Suck
> 
> 1. George Steinbrenner owns the team. This is a man with the warmth of Pat Buchanan, the patience of Ross Perot, and the credibility of O.J. Simpson.
> 2. The Yankees honored a truant, Jeffrey Maier, whose interference transformed an out into a series-turning Yankee home run in the 1996 playoffs.
> 3. Yankee hype resulted in Joe Gordon winning the 1942 MVP award over Triple Crown winner Ted Williams. The "Splendid Splinter" led the American League in six offensive categories; Gordon led in one, most strikeouts.
> 4. Joe DiMaggio's 56-game hitting streak in 1941 is considered the record in baseball. Why is excellence over two months better than excellence over a season? (DiMaggio had 193 hits that season, sixty-four short of George Sisler's major league record.)
> 5. They make you envious. Their General Manager is thirty-three years old. Derek Jeter dated Mariah Carey. Joe Torre has spent forty years in baseball. Steinbrenner did not have to go to jail following his felony conviction.
> 6. The Yankees retired Reggie Jackson's and Billy Martin's numbers. These two played a combined twelve seasons for the Yankees and hit .261.
> 7. Yankee fans are impossible to like. More than three decades ago, Roger Angell described them as "overdressed, uncomprehending autumn arrivistes." Today we would describe them as front-running boors.
> 8. Bucky Bleeping Dent, Red Sox killer and ersatz Yankee manager. In the worst-ever made-for-television movie, Dent played a football player who fell in love with a Dallas Cowboy cheerleader.
> 9. Their dynasty began because the Red Sox owner, Harry Bleeping Frazee, needed money to finance his theatrical ventures. We are not talking about hard work by the Yankees; this was Dumb Luck I.
> 10. Just before the end of the 1920 season, the Chicago White Sox were a better team with a brighter future than the Yankees. By the end of that season, the Sox were a shell of a great team. Eight of their stars were on their way to lifetime bans as a result of throwing the 1919 World Series. This was Dumb Luck II in establishing the Yankee dynasty.
> 11. After Mel Allen (whom the Yankees fired), their best known broadcaster is Phil "Holy Cow" Rizzuto. His biases would have earned him the nickname "Homer" but for the fact he hit only thirty-eight four-baggers during his thirteen-year major league career.
> 12. Role models like convicted felons Darryl Strawberry and Steve Howe have played for the Yankees.
> 13. As a Yankee, Don Zimmer has evolved from "the Gerbil" to a Grand Old Man.
> 14. The Yankees are living in the past. They have won five World Series since 1962. Over the same period, the Montreal Canadiens have won twelve titles, and the Boston Celtics have won eleven.
> 15. The Reggie! Bar was as hard to stomach as its namesake.
> 16. Steinbrenner, who was banned from baseball for life, got reinstated after three years. We hope whoever made this decision never gets on the Unabomber's parole board.
> 17. Yankee hype resulted in Joe DiMaggio winning the 1947 MVP award over Triple Crown winner Ted Williams.
> 18. Roger Maris, who had three great seasons, had his number retired. Are the Reds going to retire George Foster's number?
> 19. Yankee reliever Sparky Lyle wrote The Bronx Zoo, a 300-page whine about how tough life is when you're earning a large salary for pitching for a World Series winner.
> 20. Yankee tragedies are supposed to consume the nation. After Thurman "I won seven fewer Gold Gloves than Johnny Bench" Munson's plane went down, the Yankee faithful wanted the waiting period for Munson's Hall of Fame election waived. Tony Conigliaro, whose life was more tragic than Munson's, and who hit more home runs in far fewer at bats than Munson did, is forgotten outside of Boston.
> 21. Two words: Jim Leyritz
> 22. After the 1976 Yankees won the franchise's first pennant in twelve years, they were swept by the Reds in the World Series. Steinbrenner complained of how this loss to the greatest team since the end of World War II was a "personal humiliation."
> 23. The Kansas City A's were effectively a Yankee farm club. (Would you believe they sent Roger Maris to the Yankees for four spare parts?)
> 24. The Babe Ruth Story might be the worst sports movie ever made.
> 25. Howard Cosell rhapsodized about Mickey "the CAT-a-lyst" Rivers, Reg-GER-oo, and Chris "the Silent One" Chambliss when the Yankees were on Monday Night Baseball in the 1970's.
> 26. ABC called it Monday Night Baseball, but in practice it was The Yankee Game of the Week.
> 27. Above-average feats by ordinary Yankees make magazine covers.
> 28. Thanks to Yankee fans, Chris Chambliss's trip around the bases after his 1976 pennant-winning home run was more of an adventure than getting out of Saigon.
> 29. Steinbrenner, who has the Mona Lisa of ballparks, has demanded that New York City build him a paint-by-the-numbers stadium with luxury boxes.
> 30. Larry McPhail, the Steinbrenner of his time, made it impossible for Hall of Famers Joe McCarthy and Bill Dickey to manage the Yankees.
> 31. Steinbrenner and five-time Yankee manager Billy Martin made up and broke up more frequently than temperamental high school sweethearts.
> 32. A Yankee fan's contribution to baseball chat rooms is limited to "Red Sox suck" and "1918."
> 33. The Yankees exiled their greatest legend, Babe Ruth, to the 38-115 Boston Braves. They let stars like Frank Colman and Roy Weatherly wear Ruth's #3 before retiring it.
> 34. Yankee co-owner Del "Mr. Baseball" Webb
> 35. Yankee General Manager George "Chuckles" Weiss
> 36. Yankee backup catcher Charlie Silvera played in 227 major league games and one World Series game. Somehow, he was on six World Series winners, while Ty Cobb was on none.
> 37. Bill Mazeroski got the key hit in three Pirate wins, hit the World Series-winning home run, batted .320 and watched Yankee Bobby Richardson get named the MVP of the 1960 World Series.
> 38. Either the Yankees of the 1960's were a cliquish gang who slammed windows on kids wanting autographs as described in Jim Bouton's Ball Four, or...
> 39. Bouton is a liar, in which case the Yankees issued a paycheck to a big-mouthed malcontent who had a 4-15 record in 1965.
> 40. Joe DiMaggio was voted baseball's "Greatest Living Player" largely because that noted baseball expert, Paul Simon, wrote a line in "Mrs. Robinson" about him.
> 41. Free enterprise is free enterprise, but there is something terribly wrong when Luis Tiant is pictured in a Yankee uniform, holding a hot dog and saying "It is great to be with a winner." I blame the Yankees.
> 42. Wally Pipp could not play with a headache.
> 43. In the 1930's and 1940's, the Yankees would not allow radio broadcasts of their games.
> 44. You had to cheer for someone in the Billy Martin-Ed Whitson fight.
> 45. Shane Spencer had a few great weeks and the New York media compared the start of his career to those of various Hall of Famers. Earth to Spencer fans: baseball is a game of streaks. Hurricane Hazle, after a six-game major league career with the Reds, hit .403 in forty-one games for the '57 Braves. Within a year the twenty-eight-year-old was gone from the major leagues.
> 46. No matter how often I remind myself that he has a family and probably visits sick kids in hospitals, I cannot like Tino Martinez.
> 47. The Yankees have helped cause the exorbitant salaries in baseball. Bernie Williams makes over million a year. What does this make Chipper Jones or Alex Rodriguez worth? Can I buy a ticket on the installment plan?
> 48. Ron Blomberg was baseball's first designated hitter. There is something preternatural about a Yankee holding the distinction of introducing an odious concept.
> 49. Jerry Coleman, whose malapropisms ("Folkers is throwing up in the bullpen") as a Padres announcer are legendary, is a former Yankee.
> 50. Hillary Clinton, who knows less about baseball than she knows about the upstate New York town of Glens Falls, claims to be a lifelong Yankee fan.
> Aquired from: http://yankeehater.com


Dude i am a redsox fan and you piss me off!!! grow up
[/quote]

You want me to grow up? LOL. Here...Piss off.


----------



## VRM

mdmedicine said:


> *50 reason's why the Yankees suck
> *50 Reasons why the Yankees Suck
> 
> 1. George Steinbrenner owns the team. This is a man with the warmth of Pat Buchanan, the patience of Ross Perot, and the credibility of O.J. Simpson.
> 2. The Yankees honored a truant, Jeffrey Maier, whose interference transformed an out into a series-turning Yankee home run in the 1996 playoffs.
> 3. Yankee hype resulted in Joe Gordon winning the 1942 MVP award over Triple Crown winner Ted Williams. The "Splendid Splinter" led the American League in six offensive categories; Gordon led in one, most strikeouts.
> 4. Joe DiMaggio's 56-game hitting streak in 1941 is considered the record in baseball. Why is excellence over two months better than excellence over a season? (DiMaggio had 193 hits that season, sixty-four short of George Sisler's major league record.)
> 5. They make you envious. Their General Manager is thirty-three years old. Derek Jeter dated Mariah Carey. Joe Torre has spent forty years in baseball. Steinbrenner did not have to go to jail following his felony conviction.
> 6. The Yankees retired Reggie Jackson's and Billy Martin's numbers. These two played a combined twelve seasons for the Yankees and hit .261.
> 7. Yankee fans are impossible to like. More than three decades ago, Roger Angell described them as "overdressed, uncomprehending autumn arrivistes." Today we would describe them as front-running boors.
> 8. Bucky Bleeping Dent, Red Sox killer and ersatz Yankee manager. In the worst-ever made-for-television movie, Dent played a football player who fell in love with a Dallas Cowboy cheerleader.
> 9. Their dynasty began because the Red Sox owner, Harry Bleeping Frazee, needed money to finance his theatrical ventures. We are not talking about hard work by the Yankees; this was Dumb Luck I.
> 10. Just before the end of the 1920 season, the Chicago White Sox were a better team with a brighter future than the Yankees. By the end of that season, the Sox were a shell of a great team. Eight of their stars were on their way to lifetime bans as a result of throwing the 1919 World Series. This was Dumb Luck II in establishing the Yankee dynasty.
> 11. After Mel Allen (whom the Yankees fired), their best known broadcaster is Phil "Holy Cow" Rizzuto. His biases would have earned him the nickname "Homer" but for the fact he hit only thirty-eight four-baggers during his thirteen-year major league career.
> 12. Role models like convicted felons Darryl Strawberry and Steve Howe have played for the Yankees.
> 13. As a Yankee, Don Zimmer has evolved from "the Gerbil" to a Grand Old Man.
> 14. The Yankees are living in the past. They have won five World Series since 1962. Over the same period, the Montreal Canadiens have won twelve titles, and the Boston Celtics have won eleven.
> 15. The Reggie! Bar was as hard to stomach as its namesake.
> 16. Steinbrenner, who was banned from baseball for life, got reinstated after three years. We hope whoever made this decision never gets on the Unabomber's parole board.
> 17. Yankee hype resulted in Joe DiMaggio winning the 1947 MVP award over Triple Crown winner Ted Williams.
> 18. Roger Maris, who had three great seasons, had his number retired. Are the Reds going to retire George Foster's number?
> 19. Yankee reliever Sparky Lyle wrote The Bronx Zoo, a 300-page whine about how tough life is when you're earning a large salary for pitching for a World Series winner.
> 20. Yankee tragedies are supposed to consume the nation. After Thurman "I won seven fewer Gold Gloves than Johnny Bench" Munson's plane went down, the Yankee faithful wanted the waiting period for Munson's Hall of Fame election waived. Tony Conigliaro, whose life was more tragic than Munson's, and who hit more home runs in far fewer at bats than Munson did, is forgotten outside of Boston.
> 21. Two words: Jim Leyritz
> 22. After the 1976 Yankees won the franchise's first pennant in twelve years, they were swept by the Reds in the World Series. Steinbrenner complained of how this loss to the greatest team since the end of World War II was a "personal humiliation."
> 23. The Kansas City A's were effectively a Yankee farm club. (Would you believe they sent Roger Maris to the Yankees for four spare parts?)
> 24. The Babe Ruth Story might be the worst sports movie ever made.
> 25. Howard Cosell rhapsodized about Mickey "the CAT-a-lyst" Rivers, Reg-GER-oo, and Chris "the Silent One" Chambliss when the Yankees were on Monday Night Baseball in the 1970's.
> 26. ABC called it Monday Night Baseball, but in practice it was The Yankee Game of the Week.
> 27. Above-average feats by ordinary Yankees make magazine covers.
> 28. Thanks to Yankee fans, Chris Chambliss's trip around the bases after his 1976 pennant-winning home run was more of an adventure than getting out of Saigon.
> 29. Steinbrenner, who has the Mona Lisa of ballparks, has demanded that New York City build him a paint-by-the-numbers stadium with luxury boxes.
> 30. Larry McPhail, the Steinbrenner of his time, made it impossible for Hall of Famers Joe McCarthy and Bill Dickey to manage the Yankees.
> 31. Steinbrenner and five-time Yankee manager Billy Martin made up and broke up more frequently than temperamental high school sweethearts.
> 32. A Yankee fan's contribution to baseball chat rooms is limited to "Red Sox suck" and "1918."
> 33. The Yankees exiled their greatest legend, Babe Ruth, to the 38-115 Boston Braves. They let stars like Frank Colman and Roy Weatherly wear Ruth's #3 before retiring it.
> 34. Yankee co-owner Del "Mr. Baseball" Webb
> 35. Yankee General Manager George "Chuckles" Weiss
> 36. Yankee backup catcher Charlie Silvera played in 227 major league games and one World Series game. Somehow, he was on six World Series winners, while Ty Cobb was on none.
> 37. Bill Mazeroski got the key hit in three Pirate wins, hit the World Series-winning home run, batted .320 and watched Yankee Bobby Richardson get named the MVP of the 1960 World Series.
> 38. Either the Yankees of the 1960's were a cliquish gang who slammed windows on kids wanting autographs as described in Jim Bouton's Ball Four, or...
> 39. Bouton is a liar, in which case the Yankees issued a paycheck to a big-mouthed malcontent who had a 4-15 record in 1965.
> 40. Joe DiMaggio was voted baseball's "Greatest Living Player" largely because that noted baseball expert, Paul Simon, wrote a line in "Mrs. Robinson" about him.
> 41. Free enterprise is free enterprise, but there is something terribly wrong when Luis Tiant is pictured in a Yankee uniform, holding a hot dog and saying "It is great to be with a winner." I blame the Yankees.
> 42. Wally Pipp could not play with a headache.
> 43. In the 1930's and 1940's, the Yankees would not allow radio broadcasts of their games.
> 44. You had to cheer for someone in the Billy Martin-Ed Whitson fight.
> 45. Shane Spencer had a few great weeks and the New York media compared the start of his career to those of various Hall of Famers. Earth to Spencer fans: baseball is a game of streaks. Hurricane Hazle, after a six-game major league career with the Reds, hit .403 in forty-one games for the '57 Braves. Within a year the twenty-eight-year-old was gone from the major leagues.
> 46. No matter how often I remind myself that he has a family and probably visits sick kids in hospitals, I cannot like Tino Martinez.
> 47. The Yankees have helped cause the exorbitant salaries in baseball. Bernie Williams makes over million a year. What does this make Chipper Jones or Alex Rodriguez worth? Can I buy a ticket on the installment plan?
> 48. Ron Blomberg was baseball's first designated hitter. There is something preternatural about a Yankee holding the distinction of introducing an odious concept.
> 49. Jerry Coleman, whose malapropisms ("Folkers is throwing up in the bullpen") as a Padres announcer are legendary, is a former Yankee.
> 50. Hillary Clinton, who knows less about baseball than she knows about the upstate New York town of Glens Falls, claims to be a lifelong Yankee fan.
> Aquired from: http://yankeehater.com


Dude i am a redsox fan and you piss me off!!! grow up
[/quote]

You want me to grow up? LOL. Here...Piss off.
[/quote]

shut your cum catcher ,and use your dick beaters on somthing other than a keyboard ,and your sisters beaver. you are a insult to redsox fans across the country. now go die in a paint fire mr. grown up


----------



## Kyle2154

I really didn't think the 'top 50' countdown was that terrible. Acting as if there isn't a lot of hatred between the Sox and Yankees is absurd. My brother-in-law and sister live in Boston, it runs thick out there.

Calling him a cum guzzler isn't going to solve anything man.

Either way, hopefully the Twins will slow down the CWS tonight...looks like they are trying at least.


----------



## mdmedicine

sonicrx said:


> *50 reason's why the Yankees suck
> *50 Reasons why the Yankees Suck
> 
> 1. George Steinbrenner owns the team. This is a man with the warmth of Pat Buchanan, the patience of Ross Perot, and the credibility of O.J. Simpson.
> 2. The Yankees honored a truant, Jeffrey Maier, whose interference transformed an out into a series-turning Yankee home run in the 1996 playoffs.
> 3. Yankee hype resulted in Joe Gordon winning the 1942 MVP award over Triple Crown winner Ted Williams. The "Splendid Splinter" led the American League in six offensive categories; Gordon led in one, most strikeouts.
> 4. Joe DiMaggio's 56-game hitting streak in 1941 is considered the record in baseball. Why is excellence over two months better than excellence over a season? (DiMaggio had 193 hits that season, sixty-four short of George Sisler's major league record.)
> 5. They make you envious. Their General Manager is thirty-three years old. Derek Jeter dated Mariah Carey. Joe Torre has spent forty years in baseball. Steinbrenner did not have to go to jail following his felony conviction.
> 6. The Yankees retired Reggie Jackson's and Billy Martin's numbers. These two played a combined twelve seasons for the Yankees and hit .261.
> 7. Yankee fans are impossible to like. More than three decades ago, Roger Angell described them as "overdressed, uncomprehending autumn arrivistes." Today we would describe them as front-running boors.
> 8. Bucky Bleeping Dent, Red Sox killer and ersatz Yankee manager. In the worst-ever made-for-television movie, Dent played a football player who fell in love with a Dallas Cowboy cheerleader.
> 9. Their dynasty began because the Red Sox owner, Harry Bleeping Frazee, needed money to finance his theatrical ventures. We are not talking about hard work by the Yankees; this was Dumb Luck I.
> 10. Just before the end of the 1920 season, the Chicago White Sox were a better team with a brighter future than the Yankees. By the end of that season, the Sox were a shell of a great team. Eight of their stars were on their way to lifetime bans as a result of throwing the 1919 World Series. This was Dumb Luck II in establishing the Yankee dynasty.
> 11. After Mel Allen (whom the Yankees fired), their best known broadcaster is Phil "Holy Cow" Rizzuto. His biases would have earned him the nickname "Homer" but for the fact he hit only thirty-eight four-baggers during his thirteen-year major league career.
> 12. Role models like convicted felons Darryl Strawberry and Steve Howe have played for the Yankees.
> 13. As a Yankee, Don Zimmer has evolved from "the Gerbil" to a Grand Old Man.
> 14. The Yankees are living in the past. They have won five World Series since 1962. Over the same period, the Montreal Canadiens have won twelve titles, and the Boston Celtics have won eleven.
> 15. The Reggie! Bar was as hard to stomach as its namesake.
> 16. Steinbrenner, who was banned from baseball for life, got reinstated after three years. We hope whoever made this decision never gets on the Unabomber's parole board.
> 17. Yankee hype resulted in Joe DiMaggio winning the 1947 MVP award over Triple Crown winner Ted Williams.
> 18. Roger Maris, who had three great seasons, had his number retired. Are the Reds going to retire George Foster's number?
> 19. Yankee reliever Sparky Lyle wrote The Bronx Zoo, a 300-page whine about how tough life is when you're earning a large salary for pitching for a World Series winner.
> 20. Yankee tragedies are supposed to consume the nation. After Thurman "I won seven fewer Gold Gloves than Johnny Bench" Munson's plane went down, the Yankee faithful wanted the waiting period for Munson's Hall of Fame election waived. Tony Conigliaro, whose life was more tragic than Munson's, and who hit more home runs in far fewer at bats than Munson did, is forgotten outside of Boston.
> 21. Two words: Jim Leyritz
> 22. After the 1976 Yankees won the franchise's first pennant in twelve years, they were swept by the Reds in the World Series. Steinbrenner complained of how this loss to the greatest team since the end of World War II was a "personal humiliation."
> 23. The Kansas City A's were effectively a Yankee farm club. (Would you believe they sent Roger Maris to the Yankees for four spare parts?)
> 24. The Babe Ruth Story might be the worst sports movie ever made.
> 25. Howard Cosell rhapsodized about Mickey "the CAT-a-lyst" Rivers, Reg-GER-oo, and Chris "the Silent One" Chambliss when the Yankees were on Monday Night Baseball in the 1970's.
> 26. ABC called it Monday Night Baseball, but in practice it was The Yankee Game of the Week.
> 27. Above-average feats by ordinary Yankees make magazine covers.
> 28. Thanks to Yankee fans, Chris Chambliss's trip around the bases after his 1976 pennant-winning home run was more of an adventure than getting out of Saigon.
> 29. Steinbrenner, who has the Mona Lisa of ballparks, has demanded that New York City build him a paint-by-the-numbers stadium with luxury boxes.
> 30. Larry McPhail, the Steinbrenner of his time, made it impossible for Hall of Famers Joe McCarthy and Bill Dickey to manage the Yankees.
> 31. Steinbrenner and five-time Yankee manager Billy Martin made up and broke up more frequently than temperamental high school sweethearts.
> 32. A Yankee fan's contribution to baseball chat rooms is limited to "Red Sox suck" and "1918."
> 33. The Yankees exiled their greatest legend, Babe Ruth, to the 38-115 Boston Braves. They let stars like Frank Colman and Roy Weatherly wear Ruth's #3 before retiring it.
> 34. Yankee co-owner Del "Mr. Baseball" Webb
> 35. Yankee General Manager George "Chuckles" Weiss
> 36. Yankee backup catcher Charlie Silvera played in 227 major league games and one World Series game. Somehow, he was on six World Series winners, while Ty Cobb was on none.
> 37. Bill Mazeroski got the key hit in three Pirate wins, hit the World Series-winning home run, batted .320 and watched Yankee Bobby Richardson get named the MVP of the 1960 World Series.
> 38. Either the Yankees of the 1960's were a cliquish gang who slammed windows on kids wanting autographs as described in Jim Bouton's Ball Four, or...
> 39. Bouton is a liar, in which case the Yankees issued a paycheck to a big-mouthed malcontent who had a 4-15 record in 1965.
> 40. Joe DiMaggio was voted baseball's "Greatest Living Player" largely because that noted baseball expert, Paul Simon, wrote a line in "Mrs. Robinson" about him.
> 41. Free enterprise is free enterprise, but there is something terribly wrong when Luis Tiant is pictured in a Yankee uniform, holding a hot dog and saying "It is great to be with a winner." I blame the Yankees.
> 42. Wally Pipp could not play with a headache.
> 43. In the 1930's and 1940's, the Yankees would not allow radio broadcasts of their games.
> 44. You had to cheer for someone in the Billy Martin-Ed Whitson fight.
> 45. Shane Spencer had a few great weeks and the New York media compared the start of his career to those of various Hall of Famers. Earth to Spencer fans: baseball is a game of streaks. Hurricane Hazle, after a six-game major league career with the Reds, hit .403 in forty-one games for the '57 Braves. Within a year the twenty-eight-year-old was gone from the major leagues.
> 46. No matter how often I remind myself that he has a family and probably visits sick kids in hospitals, I cannot like Tino Martinez.
> 47. The Yankees have helped cause the exorbitant salaries in baseball. Bernie Williams makes over million a year. What does this make Chipper Jones or Alex Rodriguez worth? Can I buy a ticket on the installment plan?
> 48. Ron Blomberg was baseball's first designated hitter. There is something preternatural about a Yankee holding the distinction of introducing an odious concept.
> 49. Jerry Coleman, whose malapropisms ("Folkers is throwing up in the bullpen") as a Padres announcer are legendary, is a former Yankee.
> 50. Hillary Clinton, who knows less about baseball than she knows about the upstate New York town of Glens Falls, claims to be a lifelong Yankee fan.
> Aquired from: http://yankeehater.com


Dude i am a redsox fan and you piss me off!!! grow up
[/quote]

You want me to grow up? LOL. Here...Piss off.
[/quote]

shut your cum catcher ,and use your dick beaters on somthing other than a keyboard ,and your sisters beaver. you are a insult to redsox fans across the country. now go die in a paint fire mr. grown up
[/quote]

Oh Yeah? LOL.


----------



## Nick G

sonicrx said:


> shut your cum catcher ,and use your dick beaters on somthing other than a keyboard ,and your sisters beaver. you are a insult to redsox fans across the country. now go die in a paint fire mr. grown up


wow.
just 
wow.


----------



## mdmedicine

Nick G said:


> shut your cum catcher ,and use your dick beaters on somthing other than a keyboard ,and your sisters beaver. you are a insult to redsox fans across the country. now go die in a paint fire mr. grown up


wow.
just 
wow.

[/quote]

Yeah...he is a regular psycholinguist. Unimpressive and cognitively deficient.


----------



## Kyle2154

Well, Twins couldn't pull it off, the White Sox have now won 7 in a row, and they're something like 19-6 in the last 25 games


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Enjoy your time off sonicrx....we dont need/want that kind of post on this forum.


----------



## Nick G

phillies start a series with the marlins today.
cant wait to see how this works out.


----------



## mdmedicine

Nick G said:


> phillies start a series with the marlins today.
> cant wait to see how this works out.


Sox/birds 6:05


----------



## Nick G

anyone get this before:
http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index...artnerId=minisb
?


----------



## mdmedicine

Nick G said:


> anyone get this before:
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index...artnerId=minisb
> ?


One of my NJ buddies used to share is password with me. I loved it. When in Jersey I could watch the Sox games and when in Boston I would watch the Yanker games. Totally worth it.


----------



## Nick G

mdmedicine said:


> anyone get this before:
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index...artnerId=minisb
> ?


One of my NJ buddies used to share is password with me. I loved it. When in Jersey I could watch the Sox games and when in Boston I would watch the Yanker games. Totally worth it.
[/quote]
and the resolution is good? is it just like watching a game on TV...
cus what im going to do is wire it into a real TV and watch it, i just want to make sure its not all grainey and choppy like a crappy youtube vid. 
the northern NJ area doesnt play many phillies games, which sucks.


----------



## mdmedicine

Nick G said:


> anyone get this before:
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index...artnerId=minisb
> ?


One of my NJ buddies used to share is password with me. I loved it. When in Jersey I could watch the Sox games and when in Boston I would watch the Yanker games. Totally worth it.
[/quote]
and the resolution is good? is it just like watching a game on TV...
cus what im going to do is wire it into a real TV and watch it, i just want to make sure its not all grainey and choppy like a crappy youtube vid. 
the northern NJ area doesnt play many phillies games, which sucks.

[/quote]

You can pay extra for better picture quality but I have to say I was very surprised with the quality not being as bad as I thought it would be. Sure it was slightly grainy but even with the slow wireless connect in the hospital, there was almost never any choppiness.


----------



## Nick G

mdmedicine said:


> anyone get this before:
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index...artnerId=minisb
> ?


One of my NJ buddies used to share is password with me. I loved it. When in Jersey I could watch the Sox games and when in Boston I would watch the Yanker games. Totally worth it.
[/quote]
and the resolution is good? is it just like watching a game on TV...
cus what im going to do is wire it into a real TV and watch it, i just want to make sure its not all grainey and choppy like a crappy youtube vid. 
the northern NJ area doesnt play many phillies games, which sucks.

[/quote]

You can pay extra for better picture quality but I have to say I was very surprised with the quality not being as bad as I thought it would be. Sure it was slightly grainy but even with the slow wireless connect in the hospital, there was almost never any choppiness.
[/quote]
true
i got it, i was going to go with the regular, but the premium is only 30 bucks more (90 as opposed to 60 bucks) and it has a higher video bandwidth, and plus you can watch multiple games and do a bunch of other stuff as well.....
im excited to see how it works, wish there was an afternoon game today.


----------



## mdmedicine

Nick G said:


> anyone get this before:
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/subscriptions/index...artnerId=minisb
> ?


One of my NJ buddies used to share is password with me. I loved it. When in Jersey I could watch the Sox games and when in Boston I would watch the Yanker games. Totally worth it.
[/quote]
and the resolution is good? is it just like watching a game on TV...
cus what im going to do is wire it into a real TV and watch it, i just want to make sure its not all grainey and choppy like a crappy youtube vid. 
the northern NJ area doesnt play many phillies games, which sucks.

[/quote]

You can pay extra for better picture quality but I have to say I was very surprised with the quality not being as bad as I thought it would be. Sure it was slightly grainy but even with the slow wireless connect in the hospital, there was almost never any choppiness.
[/quote]
true
i got it, i was going to go with the regular, but the premium is only 30 bucks more (90 as opposed to 60 bucks) and it has a higher video bandwidth, and plus you can watch multiple games and do a bunch of other stuff as well.....
im excited to see how it works, wish there was an afternoon game today.
[/quote]

that's cool...you will have to let me know how it looks. One point. When I am in Boston, it blocks me from seeing Sox games and the same for Yanker games while I am in NY/NJ. I guess it figures out I am in the local market based upon my IP address? I am wondering if that would be true with the upgraded package that you bought. Let me know.


----------



## Nick G

^^^ indeed, ill see if i can watch the mets and yankees (hahaha yankers) game tonight and let you know how it goes.


----------



## x-J-x

http://www.myp2p.eu/softwareitem.php?softw...p;part=software

download sopcast and TVAnts...problem solve


----------



## Nick G

md--- i can watch the mets on mlb... yankers arent til 10 so ill update then


----------



## mdmedicine

Nick G said:


> md--- i can watch the mets on mlb... yankers arent til 10 so ill update then


Cool...Must be the a benefit of the premium package...How is the quality?


----------



## Nick G

its pretty good, very fluid, for having a shotty wireless signal and a wireless router thats downstairs its not bad at all. 
wish the phils would score more runs.. haha but yeah im happy with it.


----------



## ChilDawg

Like Willy Buns, I'm sick of Yanks/Sawx, so let's have a different baseball debate...Volquez or Hamilton?


----------



## Nick G

and yes, i can get the yankees on mlbtv


----------



## mdmedicine

Nick G said:


> and yes, i can get the yankees on mlbtv


cool...I may have to upgrade to the premium version then.


----------



## Kyle2154

ChilDawg said:


> Like Willy Buns, I'm sick of Yanks/Sawx, so let's have a different baseball debate...Volquez or Hamilton?


Hamilton,

Triple Threat...

Ordonez vs Manny vs Vladimir (All around the same age...)


----------



## Kyle2154

As an AL Central guy...if there are even any others...

I think the Tigers are going to leap frog over the Indians and Twins before the all-star break. Just a hunch, but it seems like the Twins (on a 6 game losing streak), and the Indians (one of the most inconsistent teams), are falling apart and the Tigers are beginning to play more 'average'.

I still want to see the Twins win these next couple of games, because first things first, the Tigers have to catch Cleveland. And the Tigers need a win tonight or tomorrow to take this series against the CWS


----------



## VRM

Kyle2154 said:


> As an AL Central guy...if there are even any others...
> 
> I think the Tigers are going to leap frog over the Indians and Twins before the all-star break. Just a hunch, but it seems like the Twins (on a 6 game losing streak), and the Indians (one of the most inconsistent teams), are falling apart and the Tigers are beginning to play more 'average'.
> 
> I still want to see the Twins win these next couple of games, because first things first, the Tigers have to catch Cleveland. And the Tigers need a win tonight or tomorrow to take this series against the CWS


detroit is going to take the division watch.


----------



## ICEE

highly unlikely.... im a huge Tigers fan ..... but its just not happening this year.. the pitching is horrible.. Willis sucks ass... and the hitting well its below average to say the least


----------



## Kyle2154

ICEE said:


> highly unlikely.... im a huge Tigers fan ..... but its just not happening this year.. the pitching is horrible.. Willis sucks ass... and the hitting well its below average to say the least


The Tigers have scored the 5th most runs in the AL, thats 'below average to say the least'? Yes the pitching/defense in general has been abysmal, but they didn't give up more then 4 runs against Cleveland in any game, and, minus the Willis game, haven't been doing so terribly lately. I agree, at 28-37 they would have to play at a 63.9% winning percentage from here on out to get to 90 wins, however, that may not be necessary in this years AL Central.


----------



## VRM

ICEE said:


> highly unlikely.... im a huge Tigers fan ..... but its just not happening this year.. the pitching is horrible.. Willis sucks ass... and the hitting well its below average to say the least


well i am not a tigers fan ,and i can see they have way to much power and talent to suck all season . i bet after the all star break they come around







the whitesox kill crummy teams and fall the the curb when they play a team with a winning record


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers finish the sweep of the White Sox with a huge walk off from Cabrera! I swear he walked half way down the first base line just lookin' at the ball.


----------



## Kyle2154

The Phillies are so good. Back-to back-to back home runs, and it looks like they are on their way to another 20+ run game.

Tigers win their 4th straight, it really is starting to look better. Hopefully with some good games against these poor NL West teams they can get back in the race.


----------



## Kyle2154

Yes! Tigers make it 5 straight, keep it comming!

Now, if only every team in the AL Central would collapse


----------



## MONGO 

Kyle2154 said:


> Yes! Tigers make it 5 straight, keep it comming!
> 
> Now, if only every team in the AL Central would collapse


I havent been following.. I thought Detroit climbed back up into 1st or 2nd place in the central. What happened?


----------



## Kyle2154

RockinTimbz said:


> Yes! Tigers make it 5 straight, keep it comming!
> 
> Now, if only every team in the AL Central would collapse


I havent been following.. I thought Detroit climbed back up into 1st or 2nd place in the central. What happened?
[/quote]

No...the closest they got was 1.5 games back on May 1st, at 14-15. After that they went something like 11-22, to drop a deep 11.0 games back. Considering the 2-10 start, Willis and Bonderman taking a crap on us, the crazy 33.3% winning streak, for only being 7.5 back, and 31-37, us Tigers fans will take it.

Just hope they can turn 5 wins straight into 6 tomorrow.


----------



## VRM

Kyle2154 said:


> Yes! Tigers make it 5 straight, keep it comming!
> 
> Now, if only every team in the AL Central would collapse


I havent been following.. I thought Detroit climbed back up into 1st or 2nd place in the central. What happened?
[/quote]

No...the closest they got was 1.5 games back on May 1st, at 14-15. After that they went something like 11-22, to drop a deep 11.0 games back. Considering the 2-10 start, Willis and Bonderman taking a crap on us, the crazy 33.3% winning streak, for only being 7.5 back, and 31-37, us Tigers fans will take it.

Just hope they can turn 5 wins straight into 6 tomorrow.
[/quote]

man i am telling ya the tigers are getting better every week . i stll stand by my statement that they will own the central division.


----------



## Kyle2154

sonicrx said:


> man i am telling ya the tigers are getting better every week . i stll stand by my statement that they will own the central division.


And I hope that you turn out to be 100% correct.









I think we will know a lot more around the all-star break.


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers make it 6 wins straight! Back-to-back sweeps! Awesome last couple of weeks for these guys. Gaining 5 games on Chicago in the last 6 days is just what the doctor ordered. Marcus Thames has hit a homerun in each of the last 3 games, just playing great!

On an 8-1 run now, I can really see them winning the next two series against SF & SD.


----------



## VRM

bosox 9-0 ove cincy . congrats kyle2154 look forward to playng the tigers in the playoffs


----------



## Kyle2154

I'm not ready to talk playoffs yet, sonic. Obviously as a BoSox fan you are pretty much in the clear talking about the playoffs, but certainly not many other teams.

You worried about the Yankees at all? Looks like they are really starting to come together.

Seattle is the first team in the AL I can say, "Will not make the playoffs". Probably by the all-star break we can rule out K.C. as well.


----------



## VRM

Kyle2154 said:


> I'm not ready to talk playoffs yet, sonic. Obviously as a BoSox fan you are pretty much in the clear talking about the playoffs, but certainly not many other teams.
> 
> You worried about the Yankees at all? Looks like they are really starting to come together.
> 
> Seattle is the first team in the AL I can say, "Will not make the playoffs". Probably by the all-star break we can rule out K.C. as well.


yankees always scare me they are a never say die team !!! as for the playoffs detroit in the central boston in the east,and angels in the west with oakland getting wild card by 1/2 game over yankees


----------



## Nick G

Kyle2154 said:


> The Phillies are so good. Back-to back-to back home runs, and it looks like they are on their way to another 20+ run game.


sucks that they lost the next two though, we could have put some serious distance on the division if we didnt loose those. whatever, at least its still a 3 game lead.

the mets bullpen is horrendous. it was cool to see them take one today, for all the games lately their bullpen has lost...


----------



## Kyle2154

Nick G said:


> The Phillies are so good. Back-to back-to back home runs, and it looks like they are on their way to another 20+ run game.


sucks that they lost the next two though, we could have put some serious distance on the division if we didnt loose those. whatever, at least its still a 3 game lead.

the mets bullpen is horrendous. it was cool to see them take one today, for all the games lately their bullpen has lost...
[/quote]

The Phillies are a good team man, 2nd in scoring and 3rd in runs against in the NL. I think they will come out of the east.

The Mets could still be a great contender with the Phillies though, that could turn out to be a great race late in the year.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

My Brewers are doomed to mediocrity.









RE-PINNED!!!! Just to annoy Jeff!


----------



## ChilDawg

SERRAPYGO said:


> My Brewers are doomed to mediocrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RE-PINNED!!!! Just to annoy Jeff!


I call "Dibs!" on the soon-to-be-opened Site Moderator slot...?


----------



## Kyle2154

SERRAPYGO said:


> My Brewers are doomed to mediocrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RE-PINNED!!!! Just to annoy Jeff!


The Brewers are in a tough division, seems to be little doubt that either the Cubs or Cardinals will come out of the Central.

Anyone here that the GM for the Mets doesn't know if the skipper is going to be managing the 3 game series starting tonight?

With Hockey gone, and Basketball soon to be, why not pin the MLB thread?


----------



## Nick G

what do you mean about the mets?
they are going to have their hands full with the back end of the rotation facing a team like the Angels, should make for an entertaining game.


----------



## Kyle2154

On ESPN I heard something quickly about their General Manager coming out and saying he didn't know whether or not the coach would be the coach these next couple of games...

Made it sound like it may be over for him.


----------



## Nick G

it wouldnt surprise me, people around here are hating willy lately. 
not sure how i feel about it, but it seems obvious that they need a change somehow, they lost like 8 or the last 10, and have been unable to keep a lead when they have it, or grab an early lead when they need it.


----------



## Nick G

how about them phils!
hamels was incredible. 
glad howard finally is heating up, utley was 0-4 or 0-5... which is unusual but at least the rest of the guys got it done.

even you sox fans out there gotta laugh when colon fans the way he did in the 4th... cant blame him, he maybe hits twice a season... but seeing his helmet fly off definately got a laugh out of me.


----------



## mdmedicine

Nick G said:


> how about them phils!
> hamels was incredible.
> glad howard finally is heating up, utley was 0-4 or 0-5... which is unusual but at least the rest of the guys got it done.
> 
> even you sox fans out there gotta laugh when colon fans the way he did in the 4th... cant blame him, he maybe hits twice a season... but seeing his helmet fly off definately got a laugh out of me.


LOL


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets just fired Willie!!!

VERY BAD MOVE!!!

Especially after we beat up on the AL West #1 team The Angels...

Thats the end of us this year...


----------



## Nick G

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Mets just fired Willie!!!
> 
> VERY BAD MOVE!!!
> 
> Especially after we beat up on the AL West #1 team The Angels...
> 
> Thats the end of us this year...


that was dumb. 
i kinda expected it, but still very dumb, wonder who they get to replace him. 
wonder where he goes now.


----------



## Kyle2154

They had been talking for weeks about getting rid of him. The Mets had such high hopes this year, and you can't fire the team...

Tigers lose, but that pitcher for the Giants is sick. Thames' last seven hits have been homeruns, incredible! homeruns in each of the last four games, and two last night. He may be a free agent after this year guys...


----------



## Nick G

yeah but ill bet the mets would have played better if they knew for certain what the deal was with their coach... instead of it being a day to day ordeal, seems kinda counter productive to dangle him like that, they should have just fired him a month ago, or not at all. it seems like the way they did it will hurt the team more than help it.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

ChilDawg said:


> My Brewers are doomed to mediocrity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RE-PINNED!!!! Just to annoy Jeff!


I call "Dibs!" on the soon-to-be-opened Site Moderator slot...?
[/quote]
Not gonna happen. Jeff knows if he messes with me I'll be sleeping between him and his wife one night later.

I just might un-pin this again if the Brewers keep sucking...or just to annoy you guys and amuse myself!


----------



## MONGO 

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Mets just fired Willie!!!
> 
> VERY BAD MOVE!!!
> 
> Especially after we beat up on the AL West #1 team The Angels...
> 
> Thats the end of us this year...


They fired Willie... jesus christ thats a stupid move.









I was really pulling for you guys like the rest of my NY sister teams but it aint over till its over.

Good news.. the Yankees have woken up it seems... Wang broken foot though.


----------



## Kyle2154

The Yankees are already in the process of making yet another run. Wang being out will make it a little tougher, but they are starting to roll.

The Tigers, at 9-2 in the last 11, are rolling as well. Marcus Thames has hit a homer in 5 straight games.

With the season 44% over though, our teams basically can't slump, or its over.


----------



## VRM

Nick G said:


> how about them phils!
> hamels was incredible.
> glad howard finally is heating up, utley was 0-4 or 0-5... which is unusual but at least the rest of the guys got it done.
> 
> even you sox fans out there gotta laugh when colon fans the way he did in the 4th... cant blame him, he maybe hits twice a season... but seeing his helmet fly off definately got a laugh out of me.


colon is a fill in ,and sox took series 2 out of 3 with the heavy hitters sitting in the dugout. they need to rest for the major league teams


----------



## Nick G

sonicrx said:


> how about them phils!
> hamels was incredible.
> glad howard finally is heating up, utley was 0-4 or 0-5... which is unusual but at least the rest of the guys got it done.
> 
> even you sox fans out there gotta laugh when colon fans the way he did in the 4th... cant blame him, he maybe hits twice a season... but seeing his helmet fly off definately got a laugh out of me.


colon is a fill in ,and sox took series 2 out of 3 with the heavy hitters sitting in the dugout. they need to rest for the major league teams :rasp:
[/quote]
colon is on the DL actually, cus he doesnt know how to hit.... which is half the game.
but ill give it to you, you guys took the series, and were better than us.


----------



## Kyle2154

The Yankees are going to make the East an incredible race this summer. The odds on favorite has still got to be the Red Sox though.

Detroit is on a 10-2 run. Now Minnesota just needs to buckle...


----------



## Kyle2154

What do you guys think of Adam Dunn? The Toronto GM was bashing him, claiming he strikes out a ton and hits some home runs. Personally I am a big fan of slugging % and for a guy that has 18 homers and still bats around .250, I wouldn't bash him.

Joba Chamberlain is going to be a great pitcher, I don't know if that starts today, but eventually he will be.


----------



## Kyle2154

White Sox vs Cubs this weekend, people are calling it a preview of the World Series...ha...

I think the Cubs will win the series this weekend...


----------



## x-J-x

another base ball manager bite the dust...3rd time this week...Willie Randolph, John McLaren now John Gibbons

R.I.P.


----------



## Kyle2154

I don't know where joedizzle went, but I wish his Twins would slow down. The Tigers are starting to feel like the fat kid in a marathon, just pleading with others to slow up a little bit.


----------



## VRM

holy carp someone please make up thier mind pinned or not pinned. it seems like every other day it is one or the other. this thread has become a pinning joke


----------



## Kyle2154

Surprising runs this June from non-first place teams...

Tigers on a 12-3 run...
Twins on a 9-2 run...
Yankees on a 11-4 run...
Even the Royals are on a 8-2 run...

Just goes to show how superior the AL is against the NL.


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers are back on track, and on a 13-4 run!


----------



## ChilDawg

sonicrx said:


> holy carp someone please make up thier mind pinned or not pinned. it seems like every other day it is one or the other. this thread has become a pinning joke


We've already made up our mind with input from the membership of P-Fury--it's not supposed to be pinned. I'm sure *someone* will pin it again in response to this post, but we'll unpin it again, despite the Sisyphean efforts of the mad pinner.


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers have won 5 series in a row. 14-4 streak, and Colorado this weekend!

Pujols was absolutely amazing today though...He has got to be the best player in the NL


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Who pinned this thread again? I won't stand for it any longer!


----------



## MONGO 

SERRAPYGO said:


> Who pinned this thread again? I won't stand for it any longer!


----------



## Kyle2154

You guys think the AL is going to make it 11 straight this all-star game?

Personally with all the trading, and powerhouses in the NL, I think it is going to be a great game.

What's up with all the pinning and unpinning? It can't be good for morale to just blatantly undermine those that are supposed to run this website...

Also, Chil, aren't you a huge Twins (43-36) fan? You must be stoked about the 9 game winning streak. Milwaukee (43-35) will be a solid series to see what the Twins can do.


----------



## ChilDawg

I'm incredibly stoked about the Twins, but I'd be much happier if Detroit slowed its roll a bit at the same time!


----------



## Nick G

to pin or not to pin that is the question?
and my phils better start remembering how to play baseball, first place isnt an excuse to forget how to hit home runs.


----------



## VRM

the al will take the all star game this year again. i also think and the stats also say the al is far superior to the nl . the al has controlled the nl in interleague play again . just wonder when both leagues will be equal so it will be good world series games


----------



## Kyle2154

Go TIGERS!!! WOOOO!!!

15-4, trying to make it 6 straight series, and finally in a scoring surplus!!!

Things are looking up for Detroit!

Chil, the feelings are mutual, the AL Central is worrying about everyone now, even K.C. is getting into the action.

Twins: 9-0
Tigers: 15-4
Royals: 10-1

If someone would have told me a month ago that the Twins, Tigers, and Royals were going to be on a combined 34-5 run, I would have bet the house otherwise.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

RockinTimbz said:


> Who pinned this thread again? I won't stand for it any longer!



View attachment 168809

[/quote]









White Sox


----------



## Kyle2154

Cabrera hit a walk off double. Seriously, the game was disgusting...up 5-2 going into the 9th, fall behind 5-6 in the top of the 9th, only to win it in the bottom of the 9th 7-6! A win is a win right?

> 6 straight series wins!
> 16-4 run!

Twins, Royals, and Indians lose, now the damn White Sox need to follow suit.


----------



## Kyle2154

Yep, the old Motor City Kitties are rollin'...6 series in a row, 6 game winning streak, and an 18-4 run.

Would it be a terrible jinx for me to claim they are the hottest team in baseball?


----------



## Nick G

tonight voting for the all star game ends
here is my pics:







(the AL took way more time for me than the NL haha.

who are you guys voting for?


----------



## ChilDawg

Kyle2154 said:


> Yep, the old Motor City Kitties are rollin'...6 series in a row, 6 game winning streak, and an 18-4 run.
> 
> Would it be a terrible jinx for me to claim they are the hottest team in baseball?


I hope it was...









It would be tough to say it now that the Twins have won 12 of 14 (or 11 of 13, which is it?) and are cruising again today.


----------



## Nick G

the end of that redsox yankees game was pretty intense
papelbon, who is one of my favorite closers, should have kept with that fastball. the first cutter he threw, the game ended. 
riviera, who is another of my favorites, threw 16 pitches to get through 2 innings, thats gotta be some kinda record.

one thing i dont get is how the hell veritek got voted into the allstar game, he is hitting .218. guess it just goes to show, that most of the AL fans either are red sox or yankees.


----------



## Bawb2u

Nick G said:


> one thing i dont get is how the hell veritek got voted into the allstar game, he is hitting .218. guess it just goes to show, *that most of the AL fans either are red sox or yankees*.


Varitek was selected to the All Star team on the Players Ballot, not on the Fans Ballot, so I guess that blows that theory.


----------



## Nick G

was he?
well, maybe my theory came from the fact that, of nine starters for the al, 6 are from either the yankees or the red sox.


----------



## MONGO 

Varitek isnt putting up the best numbers but they have him for his leadership. You need veterans to hold the team together.


----------



## Nick G

oh, i dont underestimate varitek. i just think that this year there are a lot better catchers than him that probably better deserve an all star appearance.


----------



## Kyle2154

Ichiro and Manny, who is my favorite non-Tiger, should not be starting. Joe Mauer should be behind the plate, and I'm glad people started opening their eyes...

Stupid Fans...
Jermaine Dye - .308, 52 RBI, 19 HR
Manny Ramirez - .281, 54 RBI, 16 HR
Ichiro Suzuki - .304, 21 RBI, 3 HR

Smart Fans...
Mauer - .325, 37 RBI, 4 HR
Varitek - .215, 27 RBI, 7 HR


----------



## MONGO 

It must be hard for you Sox fans to decide who to root for during this Yankees/Rays series.


----------



## Bawb2u

RockinTimbz said:


> It must be hard for you Sox fans to decide who to root for during this Yankees/Rays series.


Not the true Sox fans, we ALWAYS root against the Yankees.







We just plan on getting the Rays later in the season when the pressure starts getting to them, remember it's all fun and games in July and early August, then the pressure cooker starts.








Tampas' got a tough September coming up while the Sox in September have a much easier schedule plus it looks like Ortiz is doing well on his rehab so if he's back by mid August the Sox will definitely be poised.


----------



## [email protected]°

My Mets put on a hell of a show last night....

4 Wins and taking 3 out of 4 from the Phillies is a nice boost for the team and has put them back in the hunt...

That said, I still worry that there is nothing they can't f*ck up, so I am curbing my enthusiasm...


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers were down 0 to 6 in the 5th, and end up handing the Indians their 10th straight loss. Cabrera's 2 run walk off homer in the bottom of the ninth was a thing of beauty!


----------



## Nick G

^^^ nice ending to that one
finally the fuggin phillies win one
Happ looked good, he could get out of trouble.


----------



## Guest

Jays inching closer to .500

Timbz, what do you think the series coming up will end up as?

1st game - Joba Chamberlin (2.45) vs Roy Halladay (2.88)...I will take the Jays here.

2nd game - Darrel Rasner (4.94) vs Jesse Litsch (4.01)....Jays again, Jesse will pitch a gem.

3rd game - Andy Pettitte (3.96) vs Brian Tallet (2.83)...Yanks here, Tallet isn't a regular start and is filling in for injured McGowan..plus Andy is still a beast.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

thank god the twins won today, those losses in boston were tough... i'm feelin good about perkins starting tomorrow too


----------



## [email protected]°

The Mets are starting to get it together...

Swept The Giants and if we can take at least 2 out of 3 from Colorado they will be in a good spot before the All star break...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

hey kyle, do you know why the game on saturday starts at 2:55 pm? i was just wonderin cuz that is one hell of a strange time to start a game.


----------



## Kyle2154

Hey Joe! What up balla? Where ya been?

The game today SUCKED! You guys (every team) must be stoked when Jones comes in the game. Blowing a 6 to 2 lead is never good, of course yesterday we were on the good side of a come back. I was at both games (yesterday against the Indians, and today against the Twins), and it was a completely different exit from the stadium.

Yeah the game is at 3:55 on saturday, I believe that is 2:55 your time.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Hey Joe! What up balla? Where ya been?
> 
> The game today SUCKED! You guys (every team) must be stoked when Jones comes in the game. Blowing a 6 to 2 lead is never good, of course yesterday we were on the good side of a come back. I was at both games (yesterday against the Indians, and today against the Twins), and it was a completely different exit from the stadium.
> 
> Yeah the game is at 3:55 on saturday, I believe that is 2:55 your time.


haha, what's goin on man? i wasn't able to get on in over a month, but i'm back with a vengeance now, ha.

yeah, that game probably sucked for you (you're right, jones is garbage), but i loved it... morneau went 5 for 5, bringing his average up to .324, that dude is on fire right now and is finally starting to hit home runs. i'm also glad that we finally called up denard span, he has been making the highlight reels nightly out in right field and he's batting .361 and went 4 for 4 today, i'm hoping they keep him to takeover left field when cuddyer comes back so that delmon young doesn't have to play every night.

so do you know why the game is at such a strange time? is there something else going on at the stadium that day?


----------



## Kyle2154

joedizzlempls said:


> Hey Joe! What up balla? Where ya been?
> 
> The game today SUCKED! You guys (every team) must be stoked when Jones comes in the game. Blowing a 6 to 2 lead is never good, of course yesterday we were on the good side of a come back. I was at both games (yesterday against the Indians, and today against the Twins), and it was a completely different exit from the stadium.
> 
> Yeah the game is at 3:55 on saturday, I believe that is 2:55 your time.


haha, what's goin on man? i wasn't able to get on in over a month, but i'm back with a vengeance now, ha.

yeah, that game probably sucked for you (you're right, jones is garbage), but i loved it... morneau went 5 for 5, bringing his average up to .324, that dude is on fire right now and is finally starting to hit home runs. i'm also glad that we finally called up denard span, he has been making the highlight reels nightly out in right field and he's batting .361 and went 4 for 4 today, i'm hoping they keep him to takeover left field when cuddyer comes back so that delmon young doesn't have to play every night.

so do you know why the game is at such a strange time? is there something else going on at the stadium that day?
[/quote]

Jones is terrible. If you look at closers in the AL, and I'm not going to ramble off all the names, but for the most part they ALL come in and just light it up for an inning. They come in throwing mid to upper-90s with decent control. Jones comes in with like an 84 mph fastball...*sigh*. I think as of yesterday he had something like a 0 strikeout and 13 walk streak going! Seriously, what kind of statistics are those for a closer?

The saddest part of all is Rodney and Dolsi can throw 96 mph, and Zumaya can hit 100, I'm hoping by next year, if not sooner, one of them takes over closing.

I have no idea why the game is so odd on Saturday. I hate day games, it's so hot, and if I'm not at the game, I love the idea of sitting back with some chips and watching the ole' night game from the couch.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, jones just doesn't have the stuff anymore to be a closer, but i would imagine that by next year, rodney will be starting to get groomed as the set-up man and zumaya will be groomed for the closer's role, they just need the rest of this season to come in the game and work out the rust.

i kinda like day games... if it's nice out, i like to twist my tv around in the living room so it faces my sliding door and then i set up my chair and cooler full of beer out on the porch, sometimes my neighbors look at me like i'm crazy, but i have a damn good time


----------



## Kyle2154

Twins take the first 2 from the Tigers...

It really was a good game today, 2-3, 6 hits for Detroit, 8 for Minnesota. The sad thing is it just seemed like an average game, and on an average game the Twins were better. At what? 52-41 now? The Twins are defidentally making noise.

I see the Twins have been breaking into the top 10 on most of the power rankings. I think they're sitting around #7 for both FOX and ESPN. With a White Sox loss tonight, they could be a slight 1.5 back.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, it was kind of a weak game tonight, i didn't get to see the whole thing cuz my satellite cut out during the storm, but oh well... it feels pretty good to be a twins fan right now.

should be a good game tomorrow tho


----------



## Kyle2154

Tigers avoid the sweep! Is that really something for me to get all excited about?


----------



## [email protected]°

The Mets have now won 8 in a row...

Going for the Sweep of Colorado tonight


----------



## Kyle2154

Looks like getting rid of that manager has done some good, eh?

And seriously, anybody here been watching the blunder that is Tampa Bay? Last week they were the "best team in baseball", with a 2.5 game lead in the AL East... Now, dropping 7 straight, including dropping some to the Indians, and falling a half game behind Boston?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Looks like getting rid of that manager has done some good, eh?
> 
> And seriously, anybody here been watching the blunder that is Tampa Bay? Last week they were the "best team in baseball", with a 2.5 game lead in the AL East... Now, dropping 7 straight, including dropping some to the Indians, and falling a half game behind Boston?


haha, it is pretty ridiculous, but it shouldn't be too hard to recover from as long as they turn things around soon


----------



## Bawb2u

Kyle2154 said:


> And seriously, anybody here been watching the blunder that is Tampa Bay? Last week they were the "best team in baseball", with a 2.5 game lead in the AL East... Now, dropping 7 straight, including dropping some to the Indians, and falling a half game behind Boston?


That was pretty quick, wasn't it? I posted 5 days ago that the Sox wouldn't have to worry about Tampa keeping the lead through September. Guess I should have said July.


----------



## [email protected]°

joedizzlempls said:


> Looks like getting rid of that manager has done some good, eh?
> 
> And seriously, anybody here been watching the blunder that is Tampa Bay? Last week they were the "best team in baseball", with a 2.5 game lead in the AL East... Now, dropping 7 straight, including dropping some to the Indians, and falling a half game behind Boston?


haha, it is pretty ridiculous, but it shouldn't be too hard to recover from as long as they turn things around soon
[/quote]

WEll...

I did like Willie, but they really hung him out to dry and he couldnt dco anything about it...''

That said,

The team has won the last 9 in a row including 2 series with a lot of shutouts and very few hits....

Seems like tney are really starting to come alive...
'
AND... it's about FRIGGIN TGIME!!


----------



## Kyle2154

Well, it's officially the all-star break...time to see those picks for the playoffs

AL EAST: BOSTON
AL CENTRAL: CHICAGO
AL WEST: LOS ANGELES
AL WILDCARD: YANKEES

NL EAST: METS
NL CENTRAL: CHICAGO
NL WEST: DODGERS
NL WILDCARD: MILWAUKEE


----------



## Guest

AL EAST: BOSTON
AL CENTRAL: MINNISOTA
AL WEST: LOS ANGELES
AL WILDCARD: TORONTO

NL EAST: NEW YORK
NL CENTRAL: CHICAGO
NL WEST: ARIZONA
NL WILDCARD: MILWAUKEE


----------



## Nick G

AL EAST: BOSTON
AL CENTRAL: DETROIT
AL WEST: LA
AL WILDCARD: NEW YORK

NL EAST: PHILLY
NL CENTRAL: BREWERS
NL WEST: DODGERS
NL WILDCARD: CHICAGO

cant wait to watch the home rund derby tonight.


----------



## Kyle2154

I can't wait for the Home Run Derby either. I really like Utley, Braun, Sizemore, and Uggla being in the competition. They're all on pace for 40+ homers, and represent 4 of the top 8 Home Run hitters this year.

I understand alot of the mega stars don't compete in the HR Derby, but they could have done better then Longoria (16) and Morneau (14). Sure they're solid hitters, but tied for 39th and 55th respectively for homers, come on...


----------



## Guest

Morneau is going to blow you away I bet. This guy loves to ring em.

I used to love the Derby. But ever since Rios hit in it, he has lost his swing. Last year he was on pace to hit a million homers and this year he is on pace to hit 8.


----------



## ChilDawg

Abreu's another one like that.

AL: Boston (East), Minnesota (Central), L.A. Angels of identity crises (West), Wild Card (N.Y. Yankees). Just a week ago, I would have given the Wild Card and AL East to a Boston/Tampa cohort, but the Rays are not playing very well, even against horrible teams, and their stopper got beat yesterday by a guy who came in with a 7.81 ERA.

NL: East: Philly or the Mess. I'm no sure who to pick down the stretch, but I want to see how the Mets handle a short losing streak once this successful roll ends before I pick them. For right now, it's Philly.
Central: Da Cubs.
West: Can we just give this to a third NL Central team? (i.e. St. Louis--yeah, Milwaukee's my Wild Card pick) No? Then probably the Dodgers. The D-Backs have so little left-handed pop that they might consider someone who would have of the worst fielding seasons ever just to provide such a bat. They haven't been much for winning lately, so I've got to hand it to the Dodgers. Torre has just enough juice in that dugout that he can wring a division championship out of them if it's there for the taking. There's a strong possibility that we might see our first ever sub-.500 division champ if the D-Backs and Dodgers don't start to separate.

Honestly, this is one of those seasons where there is no "Best Team in Baseball". It's so close in several races that one or two hot weeks can change the course of the season. I can't rule out Detroit or the White Sox for the A.L. Central, Milwaukee or St. Louis for the N.L. Central, New York or Tampa for the A.L. East, almost anyone for the N.L. West, et cetera. I've seen the D-Backs go from first to barely best (by record) of the worst (but still in first), the Rays go from World Series contender to also ran in one week's time, the Yankees go from also-ran to serious contender, the Cubs go from sh*t, Soriano's injured!, to the best team in baseball (if there was one), et cetera. I'm sure we'll see a surprise or two in the near future, too.

Let's talk MVPs. If Cincy does ANYTHING, it's on Edison Volquez. Otherwise, D. Lee needs to be in consideration, as do some Brewers and Marlins, Larry Jones, Ryan Howard and Albert Pujols.

Likewise, if Texas is in contention late in August, Josh Hamilton stands a good chance of continuing the string of great players on bad Rangers' teams getting the MVP. Evan Longoria would be an inspired choice as well. There needs to be a token Sawx player in there, as well as a token Halo.


----------



## Kyle2154

Josh Hamilton is going to have to be in contention. He has a disgusting 95 RBI's already and is a great player...

.310, 21 HR, and 95 RBI's

This man is on pace for 36 HR and 164 RBI's. Those MVP candidate credentials.

As far as the playoffs go, yeah, I agree many teams could make a run.

Only teams I would rule *out* would be:

American League:
Kansas City
Seattle
Cleveland
Baltimore

National League:
Washington
Houston
Pittsburgh
San Diego
Colorado
San Francisco


----------



## Nick G

Kyle2154 said:


> Josh Hamilton is going to have to be in contention. He has a disgusting 95 RBI's already and is a great player...


dude, good call, anyone else see that guy? 28 home runs in the FIRST ROUND
jesus dude, that guy wasnt even trying.
he wont even have to hit in the next round


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

you know, i like josh hamilton, i think he's a great ballplayer and he has a great story, but espn and the entire sportswriting community need to seriously hop up off of his nuts, i am really getting sick and tired of hearing about him constantly.

28 home runs in a round of the home derby is alot of home runs, don't get me wrong, but for christ's sake, its the home run derby... i was watching the coverage after the derby and they're just going on and on and on about him... "i was down there and the ball was coming off of his bat differently than it was off of everyone else's, it even sounded different"... are you kidding me? now they're trying to make ridiculous claims to make him sound even more like some super athlete. then they go on to talk about how morneau stole it from him and that he didn't really win the derby, this sh*t happens every year, someone comes out and hits a ton of home runs in the first round, everybody says wow, and then they have no gas left in the tank for the second and third rounds so somebody else wins it, if hamilton wanted to win so bad, maybe he should have taken that into consideration.

i think that what he has accomplished is incredible, but i know i'm not the only one who's tired of having his story thrown in my face everytime he hits a home run or gets an rbi. all the writers and commentators are starting to act more ridiculous in their love affair with hamilton than madden's crazy ass acts over his obsession with brett favre. sorry for the rant, but some of you have got to be starting to feel the same way.


----------



## Nick G

joedizzlempls said:


> you know, i like josh hamilton, i think he's a great ballplayer and he has a great story, but espn and the entire sportswriting community need to seriously hop up off of his nuts, i am really getting sick and tired of hearing about him constantly.
> 
> 28 home runs in a round of the home derby is alot of home runs, don't get me wrong, but for christ's sake, its the home run derby... i was watching the coverage after the derby and they're just going on and on and on about him... "i was down there and the ball was coming off of his bat differently than it was off of everyone else's, it even sounded different"... are you kidding me? now they're trying to make ridiculous claims to make him sound even more like some super athlete. then they go on to talk about how morneau stole it from him and that he didn't really win the derby, this sh*t happens every year, someone comes out and hits a ton of home runs in the first round, everybody says wow, and then they have no gas left in the tank for the second and third rounds so somebody else wins it, if hamilton wanted to win so bad, maybe he should have taken that into consideration.
> 
> i think that what he has accomplished is incredible, but i know i'm not the only one who's tired of having his story thrown in my face everytime he hits a home run or gets an rbi. all the writers and commentators are starting to act more ridiculous in their love affair with hamilton than madden's crazy ass acts over his obsession with brett favre. sorry for the rant, but some of you have got to be starting to feel the same way.


i agree. what he did was awesome, but they definately cram that sh*t down your throat. tons of people struggle with drugs, he has made it very far no doubt but for christ sake, let it go. 
im more impressed by 95 rbis so for this year than what he did tonight to be honest.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, there is no doubt that he's having an impressive season so far, i guess i'm just starting to get a bit annoyed with how the media is all over his jock, its just a little over the top


----------



## Nick G

Yeah, happens in every sport though. The media latches onto something, and rides it all day. In hockey, they wouldn't shut up about how awesome sid-the-kid was. In football, all you hear is how amazing tom brady is, or how fucked pacman jones is. Its human interest stories, that's what they use to get other people, who arent necessarily as interested in whatever sport it is, to become a fan. Cus they know we (the serious fans) are going to be watching regardless, because we love the sport. 
It actually works though. There was someone with a cool story in the last winter olympics that got me and my girl to root for him (cant even remember what team now) in curling. We were hooked, but the first motivation was just that we wanted him to win cus he had it tough, or something. After that, we watched every curling event. 
Guess we are sheep, haha, but I don't mind.
Curling FTW.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, i know it's a great marketing tool for the masses, but i'm getting josh hamilton overload... i can't even watch espn as much anymore, usually i can sit and watch it all damn day, but now i have to change the channel all the time because they talk about him every 5 minutes.


----------



## Nick G

yeah same thing happened to me last night,

No baseball yesterday coupled with slow sports season, coupled with that story, and the favre thing, and miami being trophy town, and payton manning having something removed 
REPEAT

i had to change it too.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

oh well... i think the all star game should be pretty entertaining tonight, but i really can't wait to get back to the season. i guess the twins have been asking seattle about adrian beltre, we are still about $20 million below what our owners said they would be spending on player salaries this year, so we have quite a bit of room to help make a playoff push.


----------



## Guest

DannyBoy17 said:


> Morneau is going to blow you away I bet. This guy loves to ring em.


Winner.


----------



## Kyle2154

Sorry to say guys, but Hamilton really did seal his historic season last night. The 28 home run performance in the 1st round stole the show. The real winner last night was Hamilton, as far as face time, and popularity goes...

I'm getting sick of hearing about it a ton, but today it's called for...at least after last night.









Joe, I think the Twins are going to make a huge move before July 31st as well. I think most fans would be grossly disappointed if management/owners didn't do something to really make a playoff push. With Cleveland & K.C. down for the count, and the Tigers struggling







, this is, as of now, a two horse race between the White Sox and Twins, and as good of a year as any for them to make a run for it all.


----------



## ChilDawg

I love how they stumbled over themselves to say how he caused his own problems...it was clumsy as hell and just seemed to inappropriately punctuate their fawning praise. Honestly, his story is great, but they seemed not to have a handle on how they wanted to tell it, and tried hard to introduce every element of it, even though they clearly didn't want to do that.


----------



## Kyle2154

I could care less about his story. I'm not trying to take anything away from him, I just think he is a great player. He's playing on a Manny/Rodriguez level this year, that's all I care about. I probably am a little bias towards Hamilton because he is constantly praising God, and as a christian, I think that's cool.

Either way, Hamilton is playing great, and he's not asking for all this crazy media coverage, so, more power to him.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> I could care less about his story. I'm not trying to take anything away from him, I just think he is a great player. He's playing on a Manny/Rodriguez level this year, that's all I care about. I probably am a little bias towards Hamilton because he is constantly praising God, and as a christian, I think that's cool.
> 
> Either way, Hamilton is playing great, and he's not asking for all this crazy media coverage, so, more power to him.


i never said anything negative about hamilton, like i said, he's playing great, my criticism was pointed at how the media is treating him and his story and how far overboard they are going with the coverage, especially with how they are trying so hard to make him seem like some superhuman ballplayer.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

who's all watchin the all star game? the pitching has been dominating so far


----------



## Nick G

yaah, its been kinda boring too, because of that fact. 
that pitch that holliday sent out was a NASTY pitch. imagine hitting a ball going 97 miles an hour. 
i go to the batting cage and i barely hit 65 mph


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

fastest i've ever hit was around 90 and that was fast, i couldn't imagine another 5 or 10 miles per hour on top of that


----------



## Nick G

damn, this turned into a good game cant believe he just got out of a no out bases loaded jam against the best lineup in the league. (maybe not the Best of the best, but all of them allstars in a superior AL)
thought for sure that it was done.

on side note, for some reason i never realised that the all star game decided home field advantage in the world series.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i can't believe that just happened either, the al needs to hurry up and win...


----------



## Nick G

meh, finally figured out how to catch u guys stealing.
i hope the NL wins, i used to not even watch it, but with home field on the line, its worth watching.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

that's bullshit, they didn't even get the tag on kinsler, he was safe


----------



## Nick G

thought navarro was the winning run.


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> thought navarro was the winning run.


He was, and so was Kinsler...neither were tagged before they hit the base.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

navarro was halfway across the plate before martin got the tag on his knee and kinsler should have still been on base after that bad call on his steal, the game should be over right now... what the hell?


----------



## Nick G

ChilDawg said:


> thought navarro was the winning run.


He was, and so was Kinsler...neither were tagged before they hit the base.
[/quote]
i didnt see kinsler, the computer at my girls moms is in another room, i just heard it 
but navarro, i saw that replay, was safe by a LONG shot. haha, imagine francona got ejected arguing a call in the allstar game.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

argh... i love how joe buck was raving about how great a job martin did protecting the plate, then they showed the other angle, then it's "wait, did he even get the tag?"



Nick G said:


> thought navarro was the winning run.


He was, and so was Kinsler...neither were tagged before they hit the base.
[/quote]
i didnt see kinsler, the computer at my girls moms is in another room, i just heard it 
but navarro, i saw that replay, was safe by a LONG shot. haha, imagine francona got ejected arguing a call in the allstar game.
[/quote]
haha, i couldn't see francona arguing a call in the all star game, but i could see gardy doin it


----------



## [email protected]°

No tv here (new house) cant watch... just mlb.com

12th inning??

wish I could watch...


----------



## ChilDawg

joedizzlempls said:


> thought navarro was the winning run.


He was, and so was Kinsler...neither were tagged before they hit the base.
[/quote]
i didnt see kinsler, the computer at my girls moms is in another room, i just heard it 
but navarro, i saw that replay, was safe by a LONG shot. haha, imagine francona got ejected arguing a call in the allstar game.
[/quote]
haha, i couldn't see francona arguing a call in the all star game, but i could see gardy doin it
[/quote]

Clint Hurdle said that he'd let Lou Piniella argue a call if there arose a need for that...that's a pretty good strategy.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ChilDawg said:


> thought navarro was the winning run.


He was, and so was Kinsler...neither were tagged before they hit the base.
[/quote]
i didnt see kinsler, the computer at my girls moms is in another room, i just heard it 
but navarro, i saw that replay, was safe by a LONG shot. haha, imagine francona got ejected arguing a call in the allstar game.
[/quote]
haha, i couldn't see francona arguing a call in the all star game, but i could see gardy doin it
[/quote]

Clint Hurdle said that he'd let Lou Piniella argue a call if there arose a need for that...that's a pretty good strategy.








[/quote]

haha, that would be awesome... damnit, they just walked morneau, no walk-off homer for him tonight i guess


----------



## ChilDawg

joedizzlempls said:


> thought navarro was the winning run.


He was, and so was Kinsler...neither were tagged before they hit the base.
[/quote]
i didnt see kinsler, the computer at my girls moms is in another room, i just heard it 
but navarro, i saw that replay, was safe by a LONG shot. haha, imagine francona got ejected arguing a call in the allstar game.
[/quote]
haha, i couldn't see francona arguing a call in the all star game, but i could see gardy doin it
[/quote]

Clint Hurdle said that he'd let Lou Piniella argue a call if there arose a need for that...that's a pretty good strategy.








[/quote]

haha, that would be awesome... damnit, they just walked morneau, no walk-off homer for him tonight i guess
[/quote]

I love how the announcers try to credit him with a stolen base and then later have to wonder if it was DI...with the HUGE deal that they've been making about DI lately, you'd think they'd have known right away that it was. Smart move on his part, though, either way.


----------



## Nick G

damn, 13 innings. dont they know i gotta go to bed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

joe buck is an idiot... i would like to punch him in the face


----------



## ChilDawg

Me, too, to each of the above two posts.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ChilDawg said:


> Me, too, to each of the above two posts.


haha, wouldn't it be fun?


----------



## ChilDawg

joedizzlempls said:


> Me, too, to each of the above two posts.


haha, wouldn't it be fun?
[/quote]

"Man, he didn't connect at all..."

(Pause.)

"Oh, f*ck, that hurts! Maybe he did, after all..."


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ChilDawg said:


> Me, too, to each of the above two posts.


haha, wouldn't it be fun?
[/quote]

"Man, he didn't connect at all..."

(Pause.)

"Oh, f*ck, that hurts! Maybe he did, after all..."
[/quote]

hahahaha, that is EXACTLY what he would say


----------



## ChilDawg

Seriously, Carlos Marmol? Did they not have anyone left? I'm a Cubs man and all, but he f*cking blew a 7-2 lead in the 9th on Saturday against the freaking Giants...he hasn't been playing well in the last month. The only reason he's in the ASG is Wood's injury coupled with the players' vote...which was before he started playing like crap.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ChilDawg said:


> Seriously, Carlos Marmol? Did they not have anyone left? I'm a Cubs man and all, but he f*cking blew a 7-2 lead in the 9th on Saturday against the freaking Giants...he hasn't been playing well in the last month. The only reason he's in the ASG is Wood's injury coupled with the players' vote...which was before he started playing like crap.


hey, i'm not complaining... i have a feeling we're about to wrap this game up, and it'll be nice for the twins to have home field advantage in the world series this year


----------



## ChilDawg

hahaha, I like that train of thought.

If the AL wins, is Uggla the MVP?


----------



## Nick G

wait, why cant they use kazmir?
im confused and not familiar with the AL.

oh and uggla sucks donkey balls. where the hell is utley.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

ChilDawg said:


> hahaha, I like that train of thought.
> 
> If the AL wins, is Uggla the MVP?


ha, he has my vote, he has been god-awful tonight

OH MY GOD!!! seriously fellas, wrap it up already


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> wait, why cant they use kazmir?
> im confused and not familiar with the AL.


He's a division rival, on short rest, so Francona's trying to do the courteous thing and not use him unless they absolutely need to do so.



> oh and uggla sucks donkey balls. where the hell is utley.


The bench, unfortunately for the NL. I've never seen a six to twelve error (the mathematical projections for the season, this outlier of a game notwithstanding) second baseman misplay almost a half dozen balls and get credit for kicking three in a single game.


----------



## Nick G

ok here is how its about to work boys.
the NL scores in the 14th (not sure how many, my christal ball is old)
and then lidge puts u guys to bed.

did i say the 14th.... i meant the 15th
stupid walmart chrystal ball


----------



## Nick G

true chil. wonder what they are going to do if he has to go back out.


----------



## ChilDawg

The HR Derby winner scores the winning run!


----------



## Nick G

nevermind. morneau had quite a weekend. hats off to the AL

zzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

finally....


----------



## Nick G

papelbons wife threatened at the parade
http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/allstar08/ne...tory?id=3491135
shows an utter lack of class.


----------



## BigFishKeeper

Hi all! I am a Yankees fan!


----------



## Nick G

GO PHILLIES!
this was at lunch today, a friend of mine saw it on 7th ave so i made the dash to check it out before they take it away.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

hey nick, how do you feel about the joe blanton trade?


----------



## Nick G

well see if run support makes him a better pitcher. i like the idea of getting eaton the hell out of the rotation. i also like that he is a phillie until after the 2010 season. what i have seen of him pitching personally he seems legit, his numbers this year arent too good.
im more excited about A.J. Happ he is in the minors, after starting twice for the phillies and only allowing 2 runs or something. he pitched a 7 inning no - no. it was a game that was previously rained out after two innings. 
he will be up in the rotation soon i predict, he only is down there now cus charlie wanted him to work over the all star break.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i like the trade alot, i think it will work out nicely for both teams. joe blanton has great stuff, i think the change of scenery will do him good.


----------



## Nick G

^^i hope so.


----------



## Guest

Joe Blanton is garbage guys.


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> Joe Blanton is garbage guys.


i doubt he is worse than eaton. but whether or not he is garbage, im still waiting to see. i only saw him pitch once and he owned sh*t that one time.


----------



## Nick G

ten woulda been magical mets.
now enters the time of year when i dont like the mets, where as before now i kinda root for them or am indifferent (having nothing to do with the recent hot streak or the standings)
go phillies
gotta win tonight, one more out.
before i can hit post, phillies win.
guess throwing 100 pitches on tuesday night didnt hurt lidge like i feared it would.


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> Joe Blanton is garbage guys.


Interesting fact:
Blanton had the second most innings pitched among American League starters
and in all the games he has lost, the As have a runs per game of like 3 or 4
phillies can score. it may make him better, i hope.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

blanton isn't garbage, i think he'll do well in philly


----------



## Nick G

arizona - dodgers game is the best game of the night.... in terms of suspense, not in terms of it being amazing ... that the phils took back their rightful spot atop the nl east


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Nick G said:


> arizona - dodgers game is the best game of the night.... in terms of suspense, not in terms of it being amazing ... that the phils took back their rightful spot atop the nl east


haha, go phils...


----------



## Nick G

go twins dude!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, our teams are the sh*t, haha


----------



## Guest

Blanton isn't a great pitcher. Eaton is worse, so I understand the move. The only reason this is a good trade is good for the Phils is because they didn't "need" that second base prospect. I just think they should have went for a bigger impact pitcher. The NL is getting TIGHT.


----------



## Nick G

i agree. 
the wildcard will not come from the east, which is scary. 
it will either be LA, arizona, brewers, or the cards.
cubs are walking away with the central, and then either LA or arizona are coming away with the west.
us or the mets are taking the east but one of the aforementioned teams are taking the wildcard.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

blanton is definitely not a great pitcher, but he has great stuff, he just needs to find his groove.


----------



## Guest

Thats what they say about Burnett too... :sigh:


----------



## Nick G

thought burnett might be coming to the phillies honestly.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

that's what they say about alot of pitchers, problem is, organizations hold on to them too long instead of letting them go somewhere else where they may reach their potential, when they finally do trade or release them, their confidence has been destroyed and most never overcome that.

i think it also has to do alot with pitching coaches, take rick anderson, the twins pitching coach for example, he has been known for taking guys that have failed elsewhere and turning them into dominating pitchers as well as molding kids with some potential into top of the rotation guys. it's no coincidence that minnesota always has tons of pitching talent, for instance, right now we have 5 solid starters who are doing a great job (livan hernandez obviously has slipped a little, but he's an innings eater and he's been a great mentor for our young staff), plus we have one former starter (boof bonser) sitting in the bullpen ready to go back into the rotation when needed, and on top of that, we have francisco liriano tearing it up again in AAA (he's 8-0 in his last 10 starts with a 2.39 era, a 0.00 era in his last three)


----------



## Nick G

yeah dubee has done wonders to the phillies pitching corps as well. not sure how he does it, but we have 6 guys for 5 spots, assuming myers comes back and can throw like he used to. 
eaton is done.
myers is like 85 but he still baffles hitters and i dont think he has ever pitched a 90 mph.
last year i went to a phils mets game, moyer vs glavine. i swear to god, the score in the 8th was 1-0 and i think the fastest pitch of the game was 86.
hamels isnt hamels last year but he still is nasty.

we need to make sure we sign hamels long term. howard pisses me off this year but its tough to be mad cus he strikes out for the 130th time tonight, but he is either leading or close to leading the majors in home runs.
its like, if my boss didnt know if i was coming to work hammered, or on 12 hours sleep ready to work. there is no inbetween.


----------



## Guest

I'll believe the Phillies are a contender if/when this happens:

What does it take for Stand Pat Gillick to deal his top prospects? How about Matt Holliday and Brian Fuentes.

According to Fox Sports' Ken Rosenthal, the Philadelphia Phillies and Colorado Rockies were discussing a deal that would have brought outfielder Matt Holliday and closer Brian Fuentes to Philadelphia in exchange for a package of players, likely consisting of outfielder Shane Victorino, left-hander J.A. Happ, Double-A right-hander Carlos Carrasco and Double-A catcher Lou Marson.

Talks have stalled for a bit and may be revisited as the deadline draws closer.

-ESPN

As long as the Phillies don't face Joe Carter in the Finals....


----------



## Kyle2154

Joe, you heard any mega trade talks yet for the Twins?

Jermaine Dye went down last night, pitch hit hard off the knee cap, hope he's alright...but it wouldn't hurt my feelings if he went to the DL.

Could we see the Twins leap to first place in the AL Central tonight? Doubtful...with the Twins playing the Yanks, and the White Sox (33-15) playing at home...but it could happen


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

adrian beltre's name is still being thrown around quite a bit, but that's pretty much all i've heard. they are saying tho that seattle may be willing to deal him for a couple second tier prospects, so we wouldn't even have to give up any of our major league ready talent


----------



## Kyle2154

I really like Adrian Beltre, you'll hear me say that about a lot of players though. He's got some decent stats, 46 RBI's, 16 HR, batting .262. By comparison Lamb is at 26 RBI's, 1 HR, batting .219.

If Minnesota could change one position it would be 3B, and Beltre would make a nice fit.

Tonights picks (AL Central)...

*Texas* @ Chicago - Vazquez has been struggling, and Dye may be out
*Minnesota* @ New York - toss up, Blackburn and Ponson are both solid
Detroit @ *K.C.* - Miner, AKA middle relief, is starting tonight for the Tigers...uh-oh...
Cleveland @ *Los Angeles* - Angels are hot, so is Santana


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i agree with all of those picks, but i am secretly a bit worried about the twins tonight, they just can't seem to hit off of ponson and i don't understand why


----------



## Kyle2154

I think the White Sox are more and more likely to slump. The Twins have a great chance of taking the Central this year.

With Contreras (sp?) hurt...Vazquez slumping...and a possibly Dye injury. Ozzie keeps blowing smoke about "shitty" baseball, it's getting tired...I think it's time for that White Sox slump...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> I think the White Sox are more and more likely to slump. The Twins have a great chance of taking the Central this year.
> 
> With Contreras (sp?) hurt...Vazquez slumping...and a possibly Dye injury. Ozzie keeps blowing smoke about "shitty" baseball, it's getting tired...I think it's time for that White Sox slump...


hey man, i've been sayin that all year... i know what you mean tho, this time, it really seems like that collapse is just around the corner


----------



## Kyle2154

I know, and if you end up being right, mad props. If your not however, I blame you for getting my hopes up...ha...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

haha, i accept full responsibility... don't worry tho, my twins will destroy them during the next homestand


----------



## Kyle2154

*happy to be horribly wrong on picks tonight!

I don't know how the game is going to turn out, but with 19 runs, 6 RBI's for Cabrera, 5 RBI's for Joyce, and a homer for Sheffield, it has been a good game.

Twins had their chance to take the lead tonight. Slump, White Sox, Slump!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

haha, it was a crazy night. i told you i was worried about the twins... fuckin ponson. oh well, at least the white sox lost too, it's slump time... haha


----------



## [email protected]°

Time for a show down at Shea!!

Bring em on!!!


----------



## Nick G

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Time for a show down at Shea!!
> 
> Bring em on!!!


yeah dude, this is going to be a good series, im going to shea tomorrow night.
go phils


----------



## Kyle2154

The NL East is nuts! What a fun race to watch.

Is anyone else thinking it is fairly possibly that both St. Louis and Milwaukee could leap over the Cubs and the Cubs could miss the playoffs? Look at the role Milwaukee is on, and the Cardinals are always tough, and have been there all season, even when the cubs were playing .630 baseball.


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> Time for a show down at Shea!!
> 
> Bring em on!!!


yeah dude, this is going to be a good series, im going to shea tomorrow night.
go phils
[/quote]

I will be back at the SNY studio receiving the signal from the truck...

GO METS!!!


----------



## Kyle2154

Yankees are hurting the Twins.

6 spot for the Phillies in the top of the 9th! Wow...must have been some inning.


----------



## Nick G

what a game
thats the kinda win that u have to build on


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> what a game
> thats the kinda win that u have to build on


I cant believe how bad we blew it!!

Did you see our pre and post game shows... We did them on location as Shea..

What a huge pain in the ass it was coordinating all the com lines for the talent...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Kyle2154 said:


> Yankees are hurting the Twins.
> 
> 6 spot for the Phillies in the top of the 9th! Wow...must have been some inning.


The last two games have been ridiculous... the only possible reason that i can come up with is that our two young pitchers (Blackburn and Slowey) were extremely intimidated by Yankee Stadium, not trying to make excuses or anything, but these two kids have been solid, and to give up that many runs in back-to-back games, its the only thing that makes sense. I'm really hopin we can turn things around tomorrow night tho --

Reason to get my hopes up: Glenn Perkins will be starting, he has definitely been the most impressive out of the the three rookie pitchers in the starting rotation, he has been brilliant in his last few outtings, the Twins are 3-0 in his last 3 starts and he hasn't lost since May 30.

Reason to be worried: Mike Mussina is starting, and, well... he's Mike Mussina.


----------



## Nick G

Bake at 98.6° said:


> what a game
> thats the kinda win that u have to build on


I cant believe how bad we blew it!!

Did you see our pre and post game shows... We did them on location as Shea..

What a huge pain in the ass it was coordinating all the com lines for the talent...
[/quote]
in all fairness, it wasnt a team blowing, it was more of a terrrible, and untimely reyes error, then the bullpen blowing it.
wagner was in, it would have been much different
i saw the manuel interview afterwards, but the rest of the game i heard on 660 cus i was drivin around. i went nuts when iguchi tied it.


----------



## Kyle2154

joedizzlempls said:


> Yankees are hurting the Twins.
> 
> 6 spot for the Phillies in the top of the 9th! Wow...must have been some inning.


The last two games have been ridiculous... the only possible reason that i can come up with is that our two young pitchers (Blackburn and Slowey) were extremely intimidated by Yankee Stadium, not trying to make excuses or anything, but these two kids have been solid, and to give up that many runs in back-to-back games, its the only thing that makes sense. I'm really hopin we can turn things around tomorrow night tho --

Reason to get my hopes up: Glenn Perkins will be starting, he has definitely been the most impressive out of the the three rookie pitchers in the starting rotation, he has been brilliant in his last few outtings, the Twins are 3-0 in his last 3 starts and he hasn't lost since May 30.

Reason to be worried: Mike Mussina is starting, and, well... he's Mike Mussina.
[/quote]

Both pitchers have solid W/L records and ERA's. It will be interesting to see if the Twins can avoid the sweep. I am starting to think the Yankees are just plain getting scolding hot again. They are starting to gain serious ground in the AL East and are on a 5 game winning streak.

Cabrera is now 4th in the AL in RBI (68), I would love to see him catch Morneau (73), in 2nd, cause, lets face it, no one is going to catch Hamilton. Unless he gets injured, or gets back on crack...









Tigers going for the sweep today!


----------



## Kyle2154

The Rangers are so disgustingly disappointing today. Giving up a 5 spot in the bottom of the 8th to blow a 3 run lead...ridiculous!


----------



## Kyle2154

Milwaukee is on an absolute terror right now. The Cubs can't feel comfortable.

Something with the Cubs just doesn't impress me. I can still see them missing the playoffs. To my own research, they are 12-14 in their last 26 games, and the 3 run deficit over the last 26 games proves that they have just flat out been outplayed. That won't be near enough to fend off the Brewers.

The season is 63% over! Nnnooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## ChilDawg

Big ups to Alexi Casilla who managed to make a putout at second to end an inning yesterday...when there was only one out prior to that occasion. I'm kind of surprised that we didn't hear of Glen Perkins threatening to kill Casilla and his entire family immediately thereafter...he's obviously a stronger man than most.


----------



## [email protected]°

1st Place!!!


----------



## Nick G

Bake at 98.6° said:


> 1st Place!!!


congrats


----------



## Kyle2154

What a terrible night to be a Tigers fan...

Blow a 4-1 lead in the 7th
Blow a 5-4 lead in the 9th

Jermaine Dye hits a 2 run homer in the top of the 9th with 2 outs...seriously?!

Check this site out guys, this site used all these fancy formulas, 1 million times, to determine the odds of making the playoffs....

Odds!


----------



## Kyle2154

Barry Bonds is willing to play for the league minimum, $390,000, and is going to donate all of it to charity!

We are 4 days from the trade deadline, anyone think he will get signed?

He is willing to get paid the same amount as a back-up's, back-up, and...well do I really need to provide statistics?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

the twins dominated the white sox last night, that was a fun game to watch. slowey was outstanding, they were just talking about sending him to the bullpen to bring liriano up, i bet they'll be rethinking that one now. we're only 1.5 games outta first place, i've got a really good feeling about this homestand.


----------



## Kyle2154

I'm glad the Twins are catching them.

I would rather see the Twins win the central then the White Sox. I don't know why, but when I see Quentin, Dye, and Thome batting back-to-back-to-back, it just bugs me.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i just hate the white sox and there's nothing i can do about it, they have been a competitive division rival of the twins for too long for me to think any other way, haha


----------



## Nick G

awesome the mets lost last night, i was watching it, when they went ahead by run in the top of the 8th, im thinkin billy comes on, gets the 6 out save. its over. so i go downstairs to fold my laundry
come back up, and much to my surprise, schoenweis (sp) is throwing, and the mets are down by one, bases loaded, no outs.
damn, haha. if i have one criticism (not that i care, them loosing is awesome for me) of their new coach is that he babies pitchers WAY too much. 
him not letting santana finish the game that they lost to philly is the reason they lost that one.
then last night.
their bullpen is garbage, but yet he seems to think that they are always going to save the day. what he needs to do is start leaning on his starting pitching a little more. no idea why he took maine out last night, im going to go read about that now.
maine struck out the side in the third, comes out in the 4th, throws two balls, and they come out the mound. wtf?


----------



## Nick G

edit-ok, apparently maine may actually be hurt, i take that part back.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

haha, well that would explain things then


----------



## Nick G

joedizzlempls said:


> haha, well that would explain things then


some things yes, some things no.
still doesnt explain why billy wasnt out in the 8th last night. 
still doesnt explain why santana didnt stay in the whole game against philly, when his pitch count was like 105 to end the 8th.

i dont really know why i even care to tell u the truth, haha. im a phillies fan. mets blunders make me smile.
i think its just that i watch more mets than phillies, because its easier. and when i listen to sports radio, or read newspapers for the sports, its always about the mets.
but still....
go phillies.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i think alot of coaches baby their pitchers this time of the year if they are still in the hunt for the playoffs, some are being wise in doing so, but other times it just doesn't make much sense. why someone would pull a guy like santana, who has proven year after year that he can throw alot of pitches and pitch alot of innings over the course of a season, and risk losing the game is a mystery to me, but i got pretty used to it when gardenhire did it when santana was still a twin.


----------



## Nick G

yeah, i wish he was still a twin 
he is nasty, esp now that he is starting to heat up, and get used to the NL.
take him back.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i don't really know about santana anymore, i really feel like he would have had a much better career had he stayed in minnesota. he just isn't the same pitcher he was and i think part of it has to do with him not having rick anderson as his pitching coach anymore, but even more so that it's quite a change going from a small market team like the twins to a love-you-or-hate-you city like new york. there were rumors flying around at the end of last year that people were figuring out santana and that they were seeing the pitches coming out of his hand, looking at the way things have gone for him since, i really think there may be some truth to that.


----------



## Guest

Jays beat division leaders, win 7 out of 8....Burnett isn't getting dealt.


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> awesome the mets lost last night, i was watching it, when they went ahead by run in the top of the 8th, im thinkin billy comes on, gets the 6 out save. its over. so i go downstairs to fold my laundry
> come back up, and much to my surprise, schoenweis (sp) is throwing, and the mets are down by one, bases loaded, no outs.
> damn, haha. if i have one criticism (not that i care, them loosing is awesome for me) of their new coach is that he babies pitchers WAY too much.
> him not letting santana finish the game that they lost to philly is the reason they lost that one.
> then last night.
> their bullpen is garbage, but yet he seems to think that they are always going to save the day. what he needs to do is start leaning on his starting pitching a little more. no idea why he took maine out last night, im going to go read about that now.
> maine struck out the side in the third, comes out in the 4th, throws two balls, and they come out the mound. wtf?


That was complete bullshit!!

Maine is fine, he just had some "tightness" in his shoulder according to the coaches...

If they just let him do his job we would have won...

The Marlins are NOT a tight team...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

oh thank god... the twins finally came back. i was a little nervous wondering how we were gonna come back from 0-4, now hopefully we can get a couple more over the next 3 innings for breathing room and then hang on for the win.

justin morneau is the sh*t

i really hope we're sitting in first place tomorrow night...


----------



## Nick G

myers finally wins.
guess he hears footsteps, hope he keeps doing well...

and what do u guys think of manny in philly, im not sure it will even happen.. i ws surprised to hear it on the radio on my way home tonight.


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets finally got it together _enough_ to take the marlins.
It wasn't pretty but we got the W

If they can really get it together there will be no stopping us from taking the NL East...

BUT, if the Phillys do get Manny they will be even more of a threat...

I overheard stuff at work today, and the phillys are really going to make a play for Manny acording to what I overheard from one of our insiders who was talking to manny's agent..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

manny in philly would be crazy, it's gonna take alot for boston to trade him because they know that not having him will seriously hurt their chances in the postseason

how about texeira going to the angels? the are already ridiculously good, with the addition of texeira, i just can't see that many teams competing with them

oh... and my twins won again, 1/2 game back now, i am ready to do some celebrating tonight when we are in first place


----------



## ChilDawg

Joe, don't jinx us like that...sheesh. Gavin Floyd has looked pretty good all night--too bad he had to stop the little party that the Twins could have had...here's hoping we get together a couple great innings at the end.

Pretty weird that only the Yankees and Mets have a record equal to their expected won-lost record coming into tonight...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

argh... god damn white sox... i seriously hate livan hernandez and boof bonser, i really hope that their names are being included in the talks to get roberts. i really liked livan earlier this year, but if we are trying to have any shot at the postseason this year, we can't have a guy in our rotation that is gonna give up five runs every single outting, it's getting ridiculous.


----------



## ChilDawg

Did the Tigers just give an intentional pass to Kelly freaking Shoppach? Sheesh, I know the guy's gone 5-5 and Andy Marte is hitting less than a buck ninety, but really?


----------



## Nick G

Bake at 98.6° said:


> 1st Place!!!











hell yeah dude
thats what im talkin about
back on top. go phils.

this is going to be a dog fight.... but for now
go phillies


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> 1st Place!!!











hell yeah dude
thats what im talkin about
back on top. go phils.

this is going to be a dog fight.... but for now
go phillies
[/quote]

Congrats...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

so far today pudge has been dealt to the yankees for farnsworth, the reds have agreed to send griffey jr. to the white sox, and the pirates, marlins, and bosox are working out a trade to send manny to the marlins (a $20 million dollar player going to a team with a payroll of $22 million... hilarious), jason bay to the bosox, and prospects from the marlins to the pirates.

i swear to god, i am going to scream if the twins don't get something done by the 4 pm et deadline


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

damn, manny ramirez is going to the dodgers and jason bay is going to boston in a three way trade... craziness


----------



## ChilDawg

The only real tradebait the Twins had at the MLB level was Bonser, though, and your assessment of him is pretty much the same as everyone else's...I guess Casilla was bait, too, but I don't think there were too many offers.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, but the giants and rangers were the ones who initiated the talks about bonser, so it seems like something could have been worked out. livan was on the block too, but his trade value has gone way down in the past few weeks. i know there were alot of other guys who weren't untouchable, i was just hoping to get something, especially after hearing how badly gardy wanted to make a trade to help down the stretch.


----------



## ChilDawg

I think bringing in Liriano should help more than any trade would have...but we'll have to see. I do agree that I wish that the trigger had been pulled, but Livan and Boof ruined it for us in a suspiciously bad omen for the rest of the season with those two...


----------



## Kyle2154

The Tigers fans were pretty much counting on losing either Rodriguez, Renteria, or Sheffield. Personally I would have rather have seen them part with Renteria, but the Yankees needed a catcher, and we need someone in the bullpen.

Manny going to the Dodgers...how sad...I liked watching him play in the AL. Now he is, for all intensive purposes, history.

Twins need to win tonight, big time.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

yeah, i really think that franchise is gonna provide a much needed spark. i still feel that he won't be back to his all star form until at least next season, but based upon his performance in rochester the last month or so, i think that he can jump right in and be right there with scott baker at the top of the rotation, possibly even our #1 guy.

i know that this would probably never happen because gardy wouldn't want to, but i honestly wouldn't mind seeing cuddyer in the lineup as our third basemen when he comes off the dl, we have so many outfielders right now, i think denard span needs to be out there every day along with gomez (unless he slumps again), delmon young and jason kubel can share time at the other spot. that would give us alot more opportunities for power in the lineup with morneau, mauer, cuddyer, span, gomez and either kubel or delmon young in the everyday batting order with kubel and monroe sharing time at dh, then our only weak spots for everyday players would be punto and harris (until casilla comes back).

chil, wouldn't this be a nice lineup based upon what we would have when cuddyer comes back? the 5 and 6 slot could be interchangeable based upon who's in the lineup...

1 - Denard Span OF
2 - Joe Mauer C
3 - Michael Cuddyer 3B
4 - Justin Morneau 1B
5 - Kubel/Young OF
6 - Kubel/Monroe DH
7 - Brendan Harris SS
8 - Nick Punto 2B
9 - Carlos Gomez OF


----------



## ChilDawg

They do, they do. A 1/2 game lead, even with Jr., cannot be seen as safe. Coming back to take the final two from the Twins against their home crowd and getting Junior on the same day would be seen as an amazing coup of a day on which the Sox could build for the rest of the season.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

twins are up 7-4 in the 8th... i'm not gonna jinx us, i'll just say that it has been a great exciting game so far


----------



## Kyle2154

Now ya got me watching it. That 2 spot for the Sox scared me...hopefully you guys will hold 'em off.


----------



## Nick G

go phils
at least manny isnt in the (non washington) nl east, thats all i know


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

twins hold on for the win... what a crazy ass game


----------



## Kyle2154

The White Sox certainly didn't make it any easier on the Twins when they got Griffey. Dye, Griffey, and Quentin make one of the best outfields in baseball.

We'll see if they come out and just dominate the Royals, or struggle a little bit.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

i actually disagree, i think it was a bad trade for the white sox and i don't think it did anything to make it more difficult for anyone in the al central. griffey is not a good fielder anymore and they are throwing him in center for some reason. his offense is weak at best for a power guy - he's only batting .245 with 53 rbis and 15 home runs in a hitter-friendly park. quentin is having a great year, dye is having an average year, and griffey won't do much at all.


----------



## Kyle2154

As far as batting is conncerned, Konerko is going to lose time because of Griffey, I'm assuming because Swisher will play first.

Konerko is batting .214, 9 HR, and 35 RBI.
Griffey is batting .245, 15 HR, and 53 RBI.

So, as far as batting is concerned, Griffey is the better man, and this is still a batter-friendly park.

Fielding wise, I hope Griffey collapses, but he is going to be just fine. You really can get a better read on the pitch and the ball coming off the bat, from center...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

konerko's numbers are misleading tho since he's in a terrible slump, griffey's numbers are about spot on for the level of play that can be expected of him. griffey does not have the speed and range to play center, i just don't see this trade as a big bump for them at all, it doesn't make them worse, but it definitely doesn't make them much better


----------



## ChilDawg

That's the idea that I'm hearing--Pauly gets benched in favor of Swish and Junior plays the OF...I'm not sure this bolsters their offense a ton as Junior is really not all that much better than Pauly, especially if Konerko breaks out of his slump, but even if it's only perceived as help in the Sox' dugout, that could be enough to put them over the top...and they didn't lost much at all--a guy who was out of options and a guy who isn't seen as a high-caliber prospect for a half-priced rental power guy (and even half off his buyout for '09). As much as it sounds like sacrilege to say it, they might have been better off getting Barroid.


----------



## Guest

Easy on the nicknames.

In other news, Jays are bad again. See saw...


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Twins are in 1st place!!!

Liriano pitched pretty well today, 6 scoreless innings, 5 strikeouts... hopefully he can build on that and keep getting wins.


----------



## ChilDawg

joedizzlempls said:


> Twins are in 1st place!!!
> 
> Liriano pitched pretty well today, 6 scoreless innings, 5 strikeouts... hopefully he can build on that and keep getting wins.


Awesome. Maybe Livan can help in the 'pen, or draw us a mid-level prospect, if this continues to work out.


----------



## Nick G

go phils. still in first place.
hopin to show the man-ram whats what tonight...


----------



## Nick G

draggin ass today because of that game last night, but it was worth staying up for in the end. 
watch the phils give torre back the sweep he gave us. 
phils-mets is fixing to be a tight one it seems... as always.


----------



## Nick G

bake..... you ready for tonight?


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> bake..... you ready for tonight?


HELLZ YEAH!!!

We are up 1 run already!!!

Lets GET IT ON!!!!


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> bake..... you ready for tonight?


HELLZ YEAH!!!

We are up 1 run already!!!

Lets GET IT ON!!!!
[/quote]


----------



## scent troll

hey how did your tigers do against my indians tonight icee?


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> hey how did your tigers do against my indians tonight icee?


who cares.. what is our series the battle for last


----------



## scent troll

no kansas city is holding down last all by itself









were battling for 3rd


----------



## ICEE

Ocellatus2000 said:


> no kansas city is holding down last all by itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> were battling for 3rd


always forget their in the division since their so bad


----------



## scent troll

http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/standings


----------



## [email protected]°

ICEE said:


> bake..... you ready for tonight?


HELLZ YEAH!!!

We are up 1 run already!!!

Lets GET IT ON!!!!
[/quote]









[/quote]


----------



## ICEE

no bullpen, no playoffs


----------



## Nick G

Bake at 98.6° said:


> bake..... you ready for tonight?


HELLZ YEAH!!!

We are up 1 run already!!!

Lets GET IT ON!!!!
[/quote]









[/quote]









[/quote]

WHAT A GAME
going to be dragging today but it was worth it.

Heilman actually didnt do as bad as i thought he would, but he threw like 60 pitches, so it was only a matter of time.

glad to have Rollins back on track, and out bench was phenominal last night.


----------



## Guest

The Mets bullpen and the Phillies bats (in August)...which is worse?


----------



## Nick G

id rather have the bats. 
even when they are slumping, they can always break out of the slump at any given time.
when you have no confidence that any lead is safe, thats gotta play on your teams psyche, i think more so than failure to hit.


----------



## mdmedicine

AROD........LOL!


----------



## mdmedicine

*Thanks, Alex*








*Double Play-Rod helps Sox take down Yankees*


----------



## ICEE

good


----------



## [email protected]°

Mets got it done tonight and took back 1st place!!

Now on to Chi for what could be a post season preview...


----------



## Nick G

we shall see about that.


----------



## Nick G

bake, next 2 weeks is going to be about as tight of a pennant race as you can ask for.
im excited for the rest of the season. 
both our teams are on a roll and playing mostly teams with loosing records. 
its going to be about who wants it more.


----------



## ICEE

phillies have no chance


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> phillies have no chance


tied for the wildcard and a game behind the mets with 17 games left. 
hows your team doing?


----------



## ICEE

classic comeback for someone who knows that their team doesnt have a chance


----------



## Nick G

not going to argue with a moron who, since their own team doesn't have a chance, feels the need to be a negative Nancy to anyone whose team doesn't suck.


----------



## ICEE

never said they suck.. they just dont have the pitching


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> never said they suck.. they just dont have the pitching


our pitching could be better, but the same can be said for a bunch of the other teams that we are competing against. 
we have a solid closer, and at least 2 lights out starters (myers, Hamels) and 2 others that are decent when they want to be (moyer, Blanton). when Kendrick is on his A-game he throws pretty well for an undrafted second year pitcher... just lately he hasnt been on that A-game. 
bullpen is better than the mets which isnt saying much.

hopefully we stay hitting.


----------



## Nick G

FIRST PLACE!!!!!!!!!!











ICEE said:


> phillies have no chance


hmmmmmm


----------



## ICEE

for now young child


----------



## ChilDawg

Dale Sveum, manager of the Brewers. It just doesn't sound right, and that's even taking into account that I know how to pronounce his name. ("Dale Swaim") I guess I remember him playing back in the early to mid '90s and then had very little clue that he was a coach in the majors. I wonder if he'll get to keep the job next year...and wonder if it depends on whether the Brew Crew's free-fall is completed over the next little bit.


----------



## ICEE

Just saw on ESPN Yost got fired on Monday... who fires a manager wuth 15 games left ????//


----------



## Guest

Nick G said:


> never said they suck.. they just dont have the pitching


our pitching could be better, but the same can be said for a bunch of the other teams that we are competing against. 
we have a solid closer, and at least 2 lights out starters (myers, Hamels) and 2 others that are decent when they want to be (moyer, Blanton). when Kendrick is on his A-game he throws pretty well for an undrafted second year pitcher... just lately he hasnt been on that A-game. 
bullpen is better than the mets which isnt saying much.

hopefully we stay hitting.
[/quote]

Can you match up in the playoffs with 2 #2 starters?


----------



## Nick G

unless the brewers can find some reason to float, they will continue to sink.


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> Can you match up in the playoffs with 2 #2 starters?


im not even worrying about the playoffs yet. you see this pennant race in the NL east?

but if i were, i would say that pitching is a concern in a 7 game series.


----------



## ICEE

my predictions were wrong .. didnt expect the brewers to collapse


----------



## Guest

Didnt they do this last year too?


----------



## ICEE

correct


----------



## Nick G

hey, the phils may not be the best team or the favorite, and yes, they did get swept by an ungodly streaky rockys team, but they also did something unbelievable to get there last year. they arent in it yet this year, but as a fan, all i can ask is excitement and them to not give up. they arent giving up, so for a guy who is a fan of a team that has made the post season twice in the past ... 15 years, im happy to be in the hunt right now. 
whatever happens happens, but first place with 12 games to go (when it was 4 back with like 16 to go) is something that im happy with right now.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

my twins are falling apart... so much for the playoffs.

our bullpen has killed us the last couple months, i guess they were just getting tired since they have been coming in during the 6th inning all year due to the fact that we have such a young starting staff.

i do have hope for next season tho, our starting rotation will be more experienced and hopefully eating up more innings, plus neshek will be back, which will help our bullpen immensely since our eighth and ninth innings will be locked up with neshek and nathan as our one-two punch to finish things off.

i am also sensing some big moves this offseason, i think the front office is finally starting to realize that we have the major pieces in place for a world series push next year and the year after, so its time to start putting the final pieces in place for the ring within the next couple years. it should be even easier to do it considering the fact that ticket sales and profits are going to surge once the new outdoor ballpark opens up in 2010.


----------



## Nick G

bbbbbaaaaakkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee
what a weekend.
you guys need a new bullpen.


----------



## Guest

Nick G said:


> bbbbbaaaaakkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee
> what a weekend.
> you guys need a new bullpen.


Remember when the Phils bullpen gave up that homer to Joe Carter?


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> bbbbbaaaaakkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee
> what a weekend.
> you guys need a new bullpen.


Remember when the Phils bullpen gave up that homer to Joe Carter?








[/quote]
It was Mitch Williams if I remember correctly. It was also fifteen years ago and in the world series to a team that is currently eliminated from the post season.
Whats your point, other than to be a douche ?


----------



## ChilDawg

Whither the White Sox? Twins lead the AL Central by 1/2 game after their inexplicable sweep!


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> bbbbbaaaaakkkkkeeeeeeeeeeee
> what a weekend.
> you guys need a new bullpen.


We sure do!!!

We are a hot mess right now...

Still have a chance to make it in tho....


----------



## Nick G

yeah, you guys bounce back tonight, much to my chagrin. 
brewers stay winning too.
hopefully this day off was useful to my team. 
because btw now and the end is going to be exciting.

those twins are making a serious push, only thing interesting to me in the AL at the moment.


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> yeah, you guys bounce back tonight, much to my chagrin.
> brewers stay winning too.
> hopefully this day off was useful to my team.
> because btw now and the end is going to be exciting.
> 
> those twins are making a serious push, only thing interesting to me in the AL at the moment.


Agreed...I can't get into the Sawx/Rays battle, and has there been a point this season where the Angels didn't have the AL West clinched? I find it hard to remember...


----------



## ChilDawg

Cliff Lee should win the Cy Young and the Comeback Player...and I would consider him for MVP, as well, though that was much more likely when it seemed like he would win 20+ and his team wouldn't win 70.


----------



## thePACK

ChilDawg said:


> Cliff Lee should win the Cy Young and the Comeback Player...and I would consider him for MVP, as well, though that was much more likely when it seemed like he would win 20+ and his team wouldn't win 70.


comeback players..yes...cy-young...no...k-rod will take that honor.
mvp will go to...hmmm..i really like longoria(before the broken hand) guys was studding and kept the rays afloat...depending how the angels fair in the playoffs and if they make it too the world series...i can see k-rod winning the mvp aswell
...a'la d' eck with A's..


----------



## [email protected]°

Santana Cy young....

Shame nobody else showed up to play as consistently as he did...


----------



## Nick G

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Santana Cy young....
> 
> Shame nobody else showed up to play as consistently as he did...


no way
looking at the second half of the season by itself
absolutely.
sad to say it but my money says cy young goes to Linsecum. (sp)


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> Santana Cy young....
> 
> Shame nobody else showed up to play as consistently as he did...


no way
looking at the second half of the season by itself
absolutely.
sad to say it but my money says cy young goes to Linsecum. (sp)
[/quote]

The Linsecum we light the fawk up in July I think it was...

The Mets had his number that night!!

It was funny cause on my way home I stopped a qwicki mart and he was on the cover of SI with a quote of something to the effect of "un hitable" that night.


----------



## Nick G

yeah, noone in the majors is un-hitable. but he is downright nasty, sucks he plays for such a hack team like the Giants. 
Rowand is there too, would be nice to see rowand in a Phillies uni right about now.


----------



## CichlidAddict

Yeah baby!!
Twins sweep Sox in the most critical series of the year. 1/2 game lead now with 3 to play.


----------



## ChilDawg

CichlidAddict said:


> Yeah baby!!
> Twins sweep Sox in the most critical series of the year. 1/2 game lead now with 3 to play.


I was so freaking happy when I saw that "In Play, Run(s)" in the bottom of the 10th.


----------



## Nick G

ChilDawg said:


> Yeah baby!!
> Twins sweep Sox in the most critical series of the year. 1/2 game lead now with 3 to play.


I was so freaking happy when I saw that "In Play, Run(s)" in the bottom of the 10th.
[/quote]
same thing happened to me last night, except the emotion was "SH1T" 
and it was the mets game
my girl hijacked my TV for Greys anatomy.


----------



## Nick G

go phils.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

the playoffs are still within our reach, but the twins are fuckin pissin me off... morneau has been sh*t the last few weeks


----------



## ChilDawg

We can back in if the White Sox lose the next two, but I'd rather just win while the Sox lose today.


----------



## Nick G

mets bullpen gives up back to back home runs. 
in the 8th of a *must-win* game. 
sorry bake. i was kinda hoping that they would win... but to be honest im not sure why, much rather play the brewers than the dodgers. 
guess the mets still have 6 outs. 
who knows...


----------



## [email protected]°

GO CUBS!!!


----------



## ICEE

the Mets fail again


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> the Mets fail again


bullpen


----------



## ICEE

Without CC the Brewers wouldnt even be close. that was a hell of a trade.


----------



## [email protected]°

Cubs Vs. Rays Cubs in 7


----------



## ICEE

Bake at 98.6° said:


> Cubs Vs. Rays Cubs in 7


now your riding the cubs?


----------



## [email protected]°

ICEE said:


> Cubs Vs. Rays Cubs in 7


now your riding the cubs?
[/quote]

Yea, why not....

It's been a CENTURY!!!

They are due....


----------



## Nick G

cant wait til tomorrow.
who the hell is this Gallardo anyway?


----------



## Nick G

ahhh
its some serious nutsack that the game is at 3 tomorrow. 
im wondering if i DVR it, will i have the ability to not hear the score til i get home and can watch it. 
or do i just listen to it at work
sh*t....


----------



## starbury

Nick G said:


> cant wait til tomorrow.
> who the hell is this Gallardo anyway?


one of baseballs best young pitchers. he has missed most of the year he fucked up his leg against the cubs in may. And i would not get to pumped bout the cubs. if big z dosen't get his sh*t together and harden pitches like he can you they won't be going anywere. Dempster is the sh*t though.
I hope like hell blackburn shuts the withe cocks down tonight. Justin is going to have a big game


----------



## CichlidAddict

starbury said:


> I hope like hell blackburn shuts the withe cocks down tonight. Justin is going to have a big game


Man, I hope so too. I'd love to see peroxide-blondie A.J. cry. His sweet, sweet tears would bring such joy into my life.


----------



## ChilDawg

CichlidAddict said:


> I hope like hell blackburn shuts the withe cocks down tonight. Justin is going to have a big game


Man, I hope so too. I'd love to see peroxide-blondie A.J. cry. His sweet, sweet tears would bring such joy into my life.
[/quote]

You just *know* he's going to be in the middle of a semi-dirty, yet somewhat heads-up play tonight and Romey will love it while Telander's bitch Mariotti will cry foul.


----------



## Nick G

GO PHILLIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G

phillies win!
i listened to half of it at work, then watched the rest on MLB.tv when i got home
what a win
lidge is a great closer, but giving up a run every save is going to be costly.
i hope we can get a W against CC, but its going to be tough.


----------



## Nick G

how about shane victorino


----------



## Fargo

Cubs curse is real.


----------



## Nick G

That game was painful to watch.... i want the dodgers to win the series, but would like it not to be a sweep.... what is the origin of said "curse" ..... just the length of time since they won it?


----------



## Fargo

Nick G said:


> That game was painful to watch.... i want the dodgers to win the series, but would like it not to be a sweep.... what is the origin of said "curse" ..... just the length of time since they won it?


I'm not sure the origin of the curse, but judging by the defense last night, one would have to think it's just as real as the Cleveland sports curse, which will take its' next turn when Lebron leaves the Cavs.

*GO PHILLIES!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ChilDawg

Nick G said:


> That game was painful to watch.... i want the dodgers to win the series, but would like it not to be a sweep.... what is the origin of said "curse" ..... just the length of time since they won it?


Look up the Billy Goat Curse...


----------



## VRM

looks like the redsox are setting up a 3 game shut out.











Nick G said:


> That game was painful to watch.... i want the dodgers to win the series, but would like it not to be a sweep.... what is the origin of said "curse" ..... just the length of time since they won it?


there is no real curse they made one up. it has been talked about on espn radio for the last 2 years because of thier play. the cubs just plain suck in the playoffs. they play to tight if they stay together another year they may be seasoned enough to actually win it all.


----------



## x-J-x

It's gonna be a tremendous task for the Halos to face Beckett @ Fenway for an elimination game...

P.S. K-Rod is over rated.


----------



## VRM

x-J-x said:


> It's gonna be a tremendous task for the Halos to face Beckett @ Fenway for an elimination game...
> 
> P.S. K-Rod is over rated.


if beckett is going to be 100% i would agree,but if he is not the angels have a batting lineup that is pretty good well except for vlad i think he is the most over rated ball player to ever play. he is the worst big man in the playoffs. he kills the angels. the redsox usually kill him when he comes in. this season though he got the best of them


----------



## ChilDawg

sonicrx said:


> That game was painful to watch.... i want the dodgers to win the series, but would like it not to be a sweep.... what is the origin of said "curse" ..... just the length of time since they won it?


there is no real curse they made one up. it has been talked about on espn radio for the last 2 years because of thier play. the cubs just plain suck in the playoffs. they play to tight if they stay together another year they may be seasoned enough to actually win it all.
[/quote]

Well, there is the Billy Goat Curse.


----------



## VRM

ChilDawg said:


> That game was painful to watch.... i want the dodgers to win the series, but would like it not to be a sweep.... what is the origin of said "curse" ..... just the length of time since they won it?


there is no real curse they made one up. it has been talked about on espn radio for the last 2 years because of thier play. the cubs just plain suck in the playoffs. they play to tight if they stay together another year they may be seasoned enough to actually win it all.
[/quote]

Well, there is the Billy Goat Curse.
[/quote]

i used to think the same thing.


----------



## Nick G

Go phils
first playoff series win since 93
wooohoooo


----------



## TheWayThingsR

sonicrx said:


> That game was painful to watch.... i want the dodgers to win the series, but would like it not to be a sweep.... what is the origin of said "curse" ..... just the length of time since they won it?


there is no real curse they made one up. it has been talked about on espn radio for the last 2 years because of thier play. the cubs just plain suck in the playoffs. they play to tight if they stay together another year they may be seasoned enough to actually win it all.
[/quote]

Where are you from Sonic? The billy goat curse is a legitimate "curse" in Chicago, everybody has know about it for decades, so I dont know how we just made it up.

Well I guess the same way you can make up a curse for a player leaving one team and joining another to start one of the most famous franchises in history.


----------



## mdmedicine




----------



## CichlidAddict

lol @ White Sox.

That is all.


----------



## Nick G

mdmedicine said:


>


i was laughing so hard when the reporter asked papelbon "would you have been ready to go tonight after pitching 2 innings earlier today?" papelbon was like "i always got it baby" then just sprayed the crap out of the reporter with champaign.
i like papelbon, he makes me laugh.
i hope that im never at the hitting end of him, but from a distance he is fun to watch


----------



## r1dermon

papelbon is the man...i miss the drumming with water bottles in the bullpen.

danny, how you like our farm system now sucka! ellsbury, papelbon, pedroia, masterson....it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Guest

r1dermon said:


> papelbon is the man...i miss the drumming with water bottles in the bullpen.
> 
> danny, how you like our farm system now sucka! ellsbury, papelbon, pedroia, masterson....it's a beautiful day.


Its hardly a farm system when you are the only team who can pay the top prospects to sign!


----------



## r1dermon

lmfao...i thought the yankees had the top prospects dannyboy? i thought there were much better farm systems out there? the yankees certainly have the money to sign the top prospects ::caugh:: phil hughes ::caugh::. red sox have always had superior farming. even under dan duquette. or however the hell you spell his name.


----------



## Nick G

oh buddy
cant wait til tomorrow night


----------



## Nick G

go phils


----------



## ICEE

Nick G said:


> go phils


2-0

5th

GO LA


----------



## Nick G

/hopes lidge can hold on for three more outs.


----------



## Nick G

he does
PHILLIES WIN 3-2
not over yet... but always good to get the first one


----------



## ICEE

he hasnt missed one all year.


----------



## Nick G

ICEE said:


> he hasnt missed one all year.


which makes me nervous to be honest
remember, i am a philly sports fan, so im just perpetually waiting for the meltdown


----------



## Guest

Where's Joe Carter when you need him?


----------



## Nick G

retired.


----------



## ICEE

^^he threw the first pitch


----------



## Nick G

June Manuel ...... Charlies mom died this morning
go phils.


----------



## ChilDawg

Brett Myers..."Boom...outta, never mind, but I'm on base again!"


----------



## Nick G

brett myers is the man (on the field that is)

go phils!

madson gets through the 8th with fourteen pitches, which is 3 more than he needed last night. 
/is hoping Lidge can stay perfect


----------



## VRM

damn i would have thought the dodgers were going to kill te phillies,but the phillies pitching is doing awsome props go out to the phillies. looks like a short series


----------



## Nick G

go phils!


----------



## Nick G

damn, the redsox are getting pumped. 
not what i expected to happen.


----------



## [email protected]°

GO DODGERS!!!


----------



## Nick G

YEAH PHILLIES!!!
what a great game, cant believe fuckin STAIRS came through like that


----------



## Guest

Never doubt a Canadian.


----------



## Nick G

DannyBoy17 said:


> Never doubt a Canadian.












danny read the first paragraph:
http://mlb.mlb.com/news/gameday_recap.jsp?...sp&c_id=mlb


----------



## Nick G




----------



## Fargo

The Fox announcers up in the booth were so irate after the game that their beloved Joe Torre/Man-rammer Dodgers didn't win. What a great night with the Rays winning too. The entire media is jacking themselves off to a Boston/LA World Series and can't believe that maybe the Phillies and Rays could possibly win. Phillies need to close Dodgers out. The thought of Moyer pitching again spells automatic loss.


----------



## Nick G

Fargo said:


> The Fox announcers up in the booth were so irate after the game that their beloved Joe Torre/Man-rammer Dodgers didn't win. What a great night with the Rays winning too. The entire media is jacking themselves off to a Boston/LA World Series and can't believe that maybe the Phillies and Rays could possibly win. Phillies need to close Dodgers out. The thought of Moyer pitching again spells automatic loss.


yeah, well, they dont want it to be phillies Rays. 
but hey, i been waiting to see a philly team win it................. since i started following sports when i was about seven....... i could care less what makes them more money.

i agree moyer doesnt seem to have it, im happy manuel stayed with blanton instead of hamels.

time to put foot on throat.


----------



## Nick G

GO PHILLIES!


----------



## Nick G

hellmuthafuckin yeah!


----------



## [email protected]°

Go RAYS!!!


----------



## Nick G

this is the streets of philly, from my bro who is on broad st and susquehanna








touches my heart


----------



## Nick G

bostons reign of dominance in football and baseball appears to be over. 
4 innings away from phillies rays fall classic. 
fox announcers are licking bostons assholes just like they were tongue bathing the dodgers balls last night, but i think it was worse last night. they were saying that hamels was going to flail after his 6th pitch, all they talked about last night was dodgers stats against the cubs. i can see where they are coming from with wanting it to be the whole torrie manny vs redsox thing because that would be good for ratings but i could give a crap less about ratings.


----------



## r1dermon

obviously i want to see the sox in the WS...but part of me definitely wants to see the rays take it all the way. f*cking team has the second lowest payroll in all of baseball, and is absolutely dominating...

go sox!


----------



## scent troll

Looks like its going to be TB and Philly in the World Series. In other words...


----------



## Guest

Second lowest dominating the second highest


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Second lowest dominating the second highest :laugh:


kind of goes to prove my point huh danny? that payroll means dick?


----------



## Guest

It doesnt hurt that hey won 47 games over the last 12 seasons


----------



## r1dermon

ortiz 3 run shot. 7-4 now...coming back baby!


----------



## Nick G

7-6 
go sox


----------



## Guest

Holy sh*t 8-7


----------



## scent troll

HOLY CRAP BOSTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

that was a come back for the ages!








looks like the ALCS isnt quite over


----------



## [email protected]°

Go RAYS!!!


----------



## mdmedicine

*Just a Flesh Wound*








*The Boston Red Sox Will Fight On Another Day!

**The Sox Have The Rays (Say It Together Now) ...
'Right Where They Want Them'*

King Arthur Rays: [after Arthur's cut off both of the Black Knight's arms] Look, you stupid Bastard. You've got no arms left.
Black Knight Sox: Yes I have. 
King Arthur Rays: *Look*! 
Black Knight Sox: It's just a flesh wound. 
​


----------



## Bawb2u

Never count the Red Sox out...... Never!


----------



## r1dermon

DannyBoy17 said:


> Holy sh*t 8-7


i guess you're right...it is the payroll...lol.


----------



## [email protected]°

They got lucky...

They will be out!!

Go Rays!!!


----------



## Nick G

that was quite a rally last night.
was exciting to watch.


----------



## r1dermon

hmm...


----------



## ChilDawg

Could be interesting to see how this turns out. If the Sawx win this next game, I'm guessing the Fall Classic will be boring and a certain team wins for the third time in six years. If the Rays win this next game, I'm seeing dogfight...but trust me, after the rally the other night, I'm not seeing dogfight, if you get my drift.


----------



## [email protected]°

GO RAYS!!!


----------



## Guest

hmmm.....


----------



## Nick G

Phillies in six


----------



## Guest

Rays in six.


----------



## r1dermon

rays in 4.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Nick G

^^^^ hahaha
thats awesome. 
thats usually me in the playoffs trying to watch but falling asleep, not this year though.


----------



## Guest

There are some good ones up


----------



## Nick G

tonight is the night boys... where it all begins

GO PHILLIES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G

i been watching sports center (listening to it mostly) for the past hour and all i hear is "ohhh, the rays are so good, Cinderella team blah blah blah" sorta comparable to how badly they wanted the series to be sox dodgers. 
i really hope the phils can silence that talk.
this chick leads it off: 
"will it be the phillies? who havent been here in 14 years"
"or will it be the rays who have never ever ever ever ever been here before. What a story!"
BAHH why am i doing this to myslef
/turns off TV until 8:20


----------



## Nick G

GO PHILS!!!


----------



## Nick G

r1dermon said:


> rays in 4.


NOPE

GO PHILLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G

GO PHILLIES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick G

GO PHILLIES!!!!

(yes im aware i am the only one posting in this thread anymore. and yes, im ok with that.)


----------



## Nick G

damn, that was a nice one. glad howard woke up and decided to play. 
i love when they win and all the people who hated and all the experts who tongue bathed the rays balls are proved wrong. 
go hamels tomorrow!


----------



## Nick G

go phillies!
ill be outside the stadium HAMMERED 
my parents got tickets, i am very jealous, but its ok. 
hope they can get it done tonight!


----------



## ChilDawg

Why didn't the ump check Blanton's cap?


----------



## [email protected]°

Nick G said:


> go phillies!
> ill be outside the stadium HAMMERED
> my parents got tickets, i am very jealous, but its ok.
> hope they can get it done tonight!


That doesn't sound like a very safe place to be...

Philadelphia sports fans are a bunch of animals!!

The city will burn if they win the series...

No offense of corse


----------



## Nick G

[email protected]° said:


> That doesn't sound like a very safe place to be...
> 
> Philadelphia sports fans are a bunch of animals!!
> 
> The city will burn if they win the series...


animals indeed, i love it.
it was hectic dude. that weather sucked. 
hopefully they finish it tomorrow night....

im taking my dads ticket and going for the end of it.


----------

